# Birchbox January 2015 (Spoilers)



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2014)

Just got an email for the January Birchbox Plus items. I really want to get the sweatshirt for my daughter whose hair really should have it's own zip code.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-plus?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=W_S_BBPlus&amp;utm_campaign=121914_W_S_BBPlus


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm loving the travel tumbler! I want to get it but I'm a little worried about whether it's completely leakproof or not - I've had way too many accidents involving hot tea and public transit  :blush:


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 19, 2014)

LOL I really want that sweatshirt, but I'm not sure if I want to pay that much just to have a laugh about it with myself.  I also really like the grippy socks.  I think I'm liking the theme and hoping that we get the first spoiler video sometime today.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 19, 2014)

I reserved the socks and sweatshirt. Time to treat myself! I figure I'd rather buy those items then have multiple Birchbox accounts. Excited for the spoiler video and sample choice!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 19, 2014)

Really thinking about the socks, just not sure I want to spend $15 on it.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 19, 2014)

The first spoiler video is up!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

That sweatshirt is a must have.


----------



## jbird1175 (Dec 19, 2014)

I totally ordered the thermal tumbler to transport coffee to work. I've been meaning to get one b/c the coffee at the office is groooss. Thanks for helping me spend my money, Birchbox.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 19, 2014)

So, I'm not really intersted in any of the PYS enough to bother with that.  However, I do kind of like the looks of the Tone it Up box.  

Here's what's in the Tone it Up box:
Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Palette - Latte
Aqua Reveal Satin Bright Soft Water Peel
Klorane Dry Shampoo
Whish Body Butter - Lavender
Coola ER Plus Radical Recovery

I would actually use everything in this box, so I'm seriously considering this one....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCVMyiyCfS0


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

PYS on December 22nd for Aces &amp; referrals, December 23rd for everyone else. 

Naobay Body Radiance Lotion

Tocca Crema de Mano in Cleopatra

Essential Elements Body Lotion in Wake Up Rosemary

TWO Curated Boxes this month!

Here's what's in the Relax &amp; Recharge box:
Manna Kadar Lip Locked - All of Me
Perlier Body Butter - Lavender
Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream
When Travelmate Sheetmask
Briogio Don't Despair, Repair! 
Teapigs Tea Bags (Licorice &amp; Peppermint, Chamomile Flowers)

Here's what's in the Tone it Up box:
Coastal Scents Eyeshadow Palette - Latte
Aqua Reveal Satin Bright Soft Water Peel
Klorane Dry Shampoo
Whish Body Butter - Lavender
Coola ER Plus Radical Recovery


----------



## casey anne (Dec 19, 2014)

So many choices to make!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok, I ordered a sweatshirt because I had to. Hoping the sizes are normal. 

But I don't think I'm going to pick anything for samples/boxes this month! I have almost all of those things already. Will leave it up to the Birchbox Gods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Dec 19, 2014)

not impressed by the curated boxes or sample choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieKat (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree. I've gotten almost all of those things before and not interested in having them again. I will also be leaving it up to chance.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 19, 2014)

PYS:


Naobay — Tried it!  It’s nice, but I don’t love it enough to want more.
Tocca — I love hand cream, but I’m not a fan of cucumber.
Essential Elements — I received the shower gel in this scent, and it’s nice, but like the Naobay, I don’t love it enough to pick it.
Birchbox plus:


Sweatshirt — Not my sort of thing.
Socks — I’m actually really tempted by these.  Love grippy-bottom socks!  I’m just not sure I’m willing to spend the money on them right now.  (Also, I just noticed that the Large only goes up to a size 10.  While my feet are 10s, I find that socks sized like this tend to be a teensy bit on the short side for me, so maybe it's a good thing I'm just meh on them!)
Travel mug — I wanted it until I saw the part where it’s hand wash only.  Uh, no dishwasher = no thanks.  I have one I love already that is handwash only, and I rarely use it because I don't like handwashing.  And it's one of my favorite mugs!
Guest Editor boxes — I’m actually seriously tempted by both of them!  I think it’s the Lip Locked in R&amp;R and the eyeshadow in Tone It Up that are drawing me in, though, so I’ll pass on both.  I have well over a dozen new eyeshadows this month alone that I haven't even swatched yet between Secret Santa and my indie subs, and I don't use pressed shadows anymore anyway.  And while I do want that Lip Locked, I don't want it badly enough to pick this box for it.  I would definitely pick it if it was up for PYS, but on a guest editor box?  I'll spin the wheel and see what Birchbox sends me.

Huh.  I was thinking I wanted to hurry up and reactivate my second sub *now* to get in on the PYS window, but now that I’ve picked through the options, nah.  I can wait for a code.  I can also pass completely if there’s no code.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 19, 2014)

The sample choices don't really appeal to me. I think the Relax and Refresh box looks okay, but I'm leaning toward just not choosing at all.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Dec 19, 2014)

I have received almost every one of those samples. Guess it will be left to chance this month.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 19, 2014)

So excited about the choices this month! I'm going to choose the R&amp;R box because I really liked the Manna Kadar sample last month and would love to try it in more colors. While Perlier isn't my favorite brand, lavender is one of my favorite fragrances, so I'm interested to see if they do it justice. I've sampled a few Balance Me products in the past that I liked, and need a hydrating eye cream, so bring it on! While you're at it, send me all the sheet masks! The Teapigs are adorable and tasty. The only meh is the Briogio, which I received from Ipsy a while ago. It seemed like a pretty standard conditioning hair mask, but it did get the job done, so I'm sure it will get used.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 19, 2014)

Not tempted by the PYS but like the R&amp;R box

Box 1 may be R&amp;R

Box 2 may be up to chance


----------



## EmL (Dec 19, 2014)

I may go with the Tocca hand cream and hope the coastal scents - latte palette is in my box!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 19, 2014)

If I bought myself a gift sub this month -- and have already received the welcome box -- will that one get a PYS (I know I don't get any BB Plus add ons, I'm just talking about the regular PYS)?

At any rate, I will take the Relax and Recharge box on my Ace account, I haven't tried any of that and it all looks good to me.  (Meanwhile, I've tried at least half the things in the other curated box.)

Then I have either one or two other choices, depending on the answer to my initial question.  I've already tried the Naobay and I find it OK but nothing spectacular.  I'm drowning in hand creams (I bought that L'Occitane holiday box) and body lotions right now, but I guess the body lotion sample will be small so maybe I'll choose the Essential Elements second.  Then Tocca third, if I get a third choice.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2014)

I think I will get one each of the curated boxes. I haven't tried nearly any of the samples and they both look pretty cool. The only bummer will be that I won't have any surprises.


----------



## ang3445 (Dec 19, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I think I will get one each of the curated boxes. I haven't tried nearly any of the samples and they both look pretty cool. The only bummer will be that I won't have any surprises.


This is exactly how I'm feeling!  I know I would really like the Tone it Up box, but I'm also torn because I like the mystery of not knowing what will be in the regular boxes.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks like my newer account will the the Tone it Up box, and my older will be a surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 19, 2014)

So the PYS this month is three lotions? Is this a punishment PYS? lol 

ETA I'm not really complaining, since I'm excited about the Naobay lotion (seems like it'll be good with eczema/sensitive skin), but this PYS seems out of character. Usually there are four options and a lot more variety!


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 19, 2014)

Lots of choices this month!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 19, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> So the PYS this month is three lotions? Is this a punishment PYS? lol


it can't be a punishment if you choose it, lol


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 19, 2014)

nc42 said:


> it can't be a punishment if you choose it, lol


I meant like... we don't want to listen to everyone complaining again this month, so let's offer three selections nobody could possibly be THAT excited about   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That rose gold eyeliner caused a real frenzy.


----------



## tamberella (Dec 19, 2014)

Tocca for me.  I've been really wanting to try it.  I have gotten a lot of the other items already so, for once,  it's kind of a no brainer for me!


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 19, 2014)

I would have jumped on the Tocca except it's the only one Birchbox has ever sent me. In a pick-2 no less back when I USED to get good ones! ***cue the crying baby***


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 19, 2014)

I want like.. none of any of those things xD

what.. that's never happened to me before

I'm gonna let birchbox pick what's in my box


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hmm. I may end up picking the Tocca just to avoid the other two, since I hate the smell of the Naobay and hate rosemary too. A big snooze-fest, though!


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 19, 2014)

Ok, now that I've looked at both curated boxes I do think I am going to go with Relax &amp; Recharge. I've already received the Briogio from Ipsy, I'm not a fan of those tea flavors and I do not care for the scent of lavendar BUT the other three items interest me. I received the Manna Kadar in Lucky this month and I love it. I think the All of Me shade looks even prettier. And I am very interested in trying the other two items so hopefully I will be able to score this one. The only downer is the late shipping. Since I started PYS my boxes are 2-5 days later than was typical before PYS came along. The one month (last month) that I didn't pick a sample I got my box on the 7th. I think that's the earliest I've ever received a BB. And every time I type PYS I hear Michael Jackson singing PYT in my head (there I said it, now maybe it will stop   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

Here's what's in the Relax &amp; Recharge box:
Manna Kadar Lip Locked - All of Me
Perlier Body Butter - Lavender
Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream
When Travelmate Sheetmask
Briogio Don't Despair, Repair! 
Teapigs Tea Bags (Licorice &amp; Peppermint, Chamomile Flowers)


----------



## Audra Lenore (Dec 19, 2014)

I want the Rosemary and Mint lotion, because I love aromatherapy like stuff, and it just makes me feel good!

But I feel like the Tocca will have the best boxes. This is where having another subscription would come in handy.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2014)

I loved the Briogio from Ipsy but with only one box now I'm going to leave things up to chance.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 19, 2014)

Hmm.. Curated box or don't pick and which curated box? Maybe when the video comes out I can make a better decision.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 19, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> I meant like... we don't want to listen to everyone complaining again this month, so let's offer three selections nobody could possibly be THAT excited about   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That rose gold eyeliner caused a real frenzy.


Got it.

Yup, no pys when you get a pys confirmation = chaos, lol


----------



## tamberella (Dec 19, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Hmm. I may end up picking the Tocca just to avoid the other two, since I hate the smell of the Naobay and hate rosemary too. A big snooze-fest, though!


 I agree with you total snooze fest.  The most boring ever.  Unfortunately as we have found out, picking one does not always avoid the others.  I usually end up with two of the pys items in my boxes.  Sometimes that's a good thing and sometimes it's not!


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

I am going with the Relax Box. Although I don't really want more Briogio after getting it from impy, the other stuff looks interesting. I have this theory that the snooty selection this month is actually picking one of the curated boxes. I am basing this on the fact that there are only three sample choices and they are kind of boring.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2014)

It looks like this will be my month to pick up Briogio from the trade thread.  Come to me hair masks!! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm not sure if I'll leave it up to chance or if I'll try for the R&amp;R box.  I have the hair mask already and I love it. I'm almost out of it, so I'd like more!  I have the Perlier lotion in almond and I like the lotion but hate the scent.

But I'm not sure I love the idea of no surprises in my box.  

What to do, what to do...


----------



## lyncaf (Dec 19, 2014)

I think I'll request the Tocca, since they never send me Tocca, and I've been wanting to try that scent. I need a little hand lotion for my office, too. These seem like things that most people who have been subscribed for a few months are likely to have got already, though. They sent me that Naobay lotion a while ago, and the smell was so gross, I just squeezed it out into a big bottle of body lotion and mixed it in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 19, 2014)

@@lyncaf I've been subscribed for over a year and haven't gotten any Tocca hand lotion. I did get a perfume, but I didn't care for it because it was overly floral.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Dec 19, 2014)

Gee what amazing choices! Not! For once I am not upset about not being able to choose the curated boxes, since I either have those samples or they do not excite me. I think I will go with the Tocca on my main, and leave the secondary up to chance. I noticed in the video, they did not even bother talking about how amazing any of the lotions were, they usually talk up a storm about the picks.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 19, 2014)

Not excited by any of this I'm afraid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do NOT like rosemary, lavender, tea or grapefruit. Not the best luck this month. I'm also not interested in any Coola or the Lip Locked from the curated boxes.

Those that didn't like the Naobay scent, what does it smell like? I am kind of considering going with the Tocca if the grapefruit scent is minimal since I do like cucumber. I might just not pick a sample at all though.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 19, 2014)

kayess said:


> Those that didn't like the Naobay scent, what does it smell like? I am kind of considering going with the Tocca if the grapefruit scent is minimal since I do like cucumber. I might just not pick a sample at all though.



I suck at describing scents. It made me think of wicker or bamboo furniture.  At first I hated it so much I thought of tossing it. But the smell disappears after a while, so I'm using it up.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 19, 2014)

Not feeling moved by any of the PYS choices, so I'll let birchbox choose for me. Show me some love BB!


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Dec 19, 2014)

Stella A said:


> Not feeling moved by any of the PYS choices, so I'll let birchbox choose for me. Show me some love BB!


Same here! Nothing exciting at all. Maybe we are all sub-boxed out from Black Friday and the holidays. I'm just going to take my chances and see what comes.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 19, 2014)

The Naobay changes a lot on me depending on what my body chemistry is doing that day.  I either get lemon zest or cardboard.  The cardboard is not so nice!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 19, 2014)

Also, the Coola in the Tone It Up box is an after-sun product.  I'll use it, but not till June!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Dec 19, 2014)

I actually really like both the curated boxes, I'm kind of sad I had to cancel birchbox due to financial reasons.  After 33 months, it was time to part ways.  I will definitely miss it though..


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 19, 2014)

I think I will either go for the R&amp;R box or leave it up to chance.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 19, 2014)

Naobay lover here!  I kind of guess I have to pick it on at least one box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 19, 2014)

Kind of want the Tocca, and kind of want the Relax box. I will probably choose one of the two and let my other box be a mystery!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 19, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> The Naobay changes a lot on me depending on what my body chemistry is doing that day.  I either get lemon zest or cardboard.  The cardboard is not so nice!


It was cardboard on me!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 19, 2014)

Eh, I think I'll end up going with the Tone It Up box for one box and leave the other up to chance. Although, I really wouldn't be disappointed leaving them both up to chance... that tends to work well on my profiles. 

Usually I would run head first towards the Tocca, but I have about 5 deluxe tocca hand creams (including Cleo) and one full size thanks to my amazing Secret Santa. These will last me at least a year!


----------



## Cluck Gable (Dec 19, 2014)

I think for me it's the Tone It Up box on one account and leaving it to chance on the other. None of the lotion PYS options appeal to me. Where are the makeup samples? I know BB is skincare heavy, but I really am most interested in the beauty products.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm leaving it to chance.


----------



## maramaow (Dec 19, 2014)

meh. i am all tocca'd out and the other choices bore me. leaving it up to the birchbox gods!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

ohh, will have to get the Essential Elements Body Lotion in Wake Up Rosemary

I love all things rosemary


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 19, 2014)

I traded for the rosemary peppermint body wash and LOVED it. I wouldn't mind one of those lotions if I decide not to get the curated boxes.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 19, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE that Tocca scent. No brainer for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hmmmm. I'm leaning towards the R&amp;R box. I don't have anything similar to that MK lippie, I love those sheet-style masks, and I've been wanting to try a new eye cream. I'm not really excited about a body butter or the hair mask, but will still be pleased to get them. As for the tea, my sister works for David's Tea so I kind of have access to all the tea I could ever want, but it's not like it'll go to waste.

Definitely would have considered the sweatshirt, but it's already sold out :/


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 20, 2014)

Does anyone know if I will get to PYS if I cancelled my sub? I played the cancel and resub game several times last month and I am actually paid up until Feb or March. I'd have to look at my cheat sheet to know for sure and I'm too lazy to get up and look, but I digress.

My account is technically cancelled right now while I think about subbing for an annual box or resub with a code or maybe not pick up the second box again. I just can't decide at the moment. Anyway...I have a Jan box coming but don't know if I'll be able to PYS. Which means I'll have to decide between the two curated boxes. :/


----------



## Lanai12 (Dec 20, 2014)

I am having trouble deciding if I should pick the Rosemary lotion or leave it up to chance. If the Rosemary lotion was a hand cream I would definetly pick it, but am afraid it won't be a heavy enough lotion for my hands. A friend told me Rosemary is supposed to be good for Raynauds and I need all the help I can get right now.


----------



## liilak (Dec 20, 2014)

The R&amp;R box is right up my alley, first time I've ever been tempted by a curated box.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 20, 2014)

wow after seeing the choices this month I can happily cancel   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying to save more money and I've either tried the samples and wasn't wowed by them or it's stuff I won't use.  I figure I'll hit up the trade forum if I see anything I really want.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Dec 20, 2014)

Tocca for me! I just got the Naobay as part of my mystery pack yesterday. I'm a tall woman with dry skin, and I need a lot of lotion, so I'm not mad at these options.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, the fact that I'm not particularly gunning for any of the PYS choices makes it easier for me to wait out resubbing until another 100 point code is released at least!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 20, 2014)

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-january-2015-sneak-peek-part-1?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=W_S_NL&amp;utm_campaign=122014_W_S_NL2

i didnt look at previous page so im sure someone already posted this but here is the video for jan sneak peek


----------



## cari12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Not feeling any of the PYS this month. I just cancelled my 2nd sub, but I'll probably just not pick anything on my main sub and be surprised.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 20, 2014)

Not really excited by the choices. I might pick the Rosemary lotion. The curated boxes are tempting this month but it is boring to pick the whole box and know exactly what I'm getting.


----------



## liilak (Dec 20, 2014)

What are the differences between body lotions and hand creams, generally?  I feel like thanks to Birchbox I have a ton of nicely scented hand creams that I will never get through and was wondering if I could use them elsewhere.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 20, 2014)

liilak said:


> What are the differences between body lotions and hand creams, generally?  I feel like thanks to Birchbox I have a ton of nicely scented hand creams that I will never get through and was wondering if I could use them elsewhere.


I find hand creams to be thicker than most body lotions.  I definitely use them in place of body lotion when I need some extra moisture.


----------



## Lanai12 (Dec 20, 2014)

@@liilak usually hand cream is thicker than body cream. Your hands just get so much more abuse than the rest of your skin (exposed to dry air and water more frequently) so they usually need something thicker. You can try using your hand creams on other parts of your body but may want to spot check things before slathering it over the place. There are areas on my arms and legs that break out in a rash if I use some heavily scented items but I have lots of allergies.


----------



## liilak (Dec 20, 2014)

Yep that was what I was wondering about as I have allergies as well. 



Lanai12 said:


> @@liilak usually hand cream is thicker than body cream. Your hands just get so much more abuse than the rest of your skin (exposed to dry air and water more frequently) so they usually need something thicker. You can try using your hand creams on other parts of your body but may want to spot check things before slathering it over the place. There are areas on my arms and legs that break out in a rash if I use some heavily scented items but I have lots of allergies.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 20, 2014)

liilak said:


> What are the differences between body lotions and hand creams, generally?  I feel like thanks to Birchbox I have a ton of nicely scented hand creams that I will never get through and was wondering if I could use them elsewhere.


Yeah I agree with what others said, usually hand cream is just thicker and more heavily scented than lotion.


----------



## H_D (Dec 20, 2014)

kgus22 said:


> not impressed by the curated boxes or sample choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here. I cancelled one of mine for this month. The other I will leave up to BB gods. I already got two of the three items already in my boxes anyway.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 20, 2014)

liilak said:


> Yep that was what I was wondering about as I have allergies as well.


If you have allergies I recommend Philosophy Hands of Hope.  I use it as a face cream because I am allergic to almost every other cream that I've tried and get really dry patches on my face.  It has no scent at all!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 21, 2014)

I find hand cream to be more moisturizing but easier to rub in and doesn't leave my hands greasy. At least thats what I look for, love the Caudalie one.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 21, 2014)

I woke up this morning with the realization that having Briogeo masks in boxes means it will also be in the BB store and I can buy it with points.  No matter what, it will be mine!  Muahahahahaha.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

Ugh, hand cream tends to be more heavily-fragranced than hand cream?  I never put that together before.  My concern isn't allergies as much as the fact that my hands are so dry and chapped (no matter how much lotion/cream/oil I use on my face/hands/legs and regardless of how much water I drink, the dryness of my office just sucks all moisture out of my body) that strongly-scented hand creams and lotions can BURN LIKE HELL on all of the itsy bitsy teensy weensy microscopic cuts I can't see.  Now I know I know why I have more success (as far as lack of stinging goes) with body creams/lotions/butters than ones designated for hands.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh, hand cream tends to be more heavily-fragranced than hand cream?  I never put that together before.  My concern isn't allergies as much as the fact that my hands are so dry and chapped (no matter how much lotion/cream/oil I use on my face/hands/legs and regardless of how much water I drink, the dryness of my office just sucks all moisture out of my body) that strongly-scented hand creams and lotions can BURN LIKE HELL on all of the itsy bitsy teensy weensy microscopic cuts I can't see.  Now I know I know why I have more success (as far as lack of stinging goes) with body creams/lotions/butters than ones designated for hands.


There are also body lotions that are strongly scented but if you check, most unscented/lightly scented lotions are body lotions in larger bottles.  Lightly scented or unscented lotions in smaller bottles are often just smaller sizes of the corresponding body lotions.


----------



## button6004 (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm struggling to decide between the toccata and the rosemary lotion. I really loved the shower gel but I like tocca hand cream a lot (I have Bianca and love that scent). My worry about the tocca is the scent- grapefruit and cucumber sounds super appealing but I thought Stella being blood orange would appeal too. It was AWFUL. Too strong.


----------



## liilak (Dec 21, 2014)

R&amp;R and the Tocca on my two accounts, then.  Man, PYS is always hard, I want it all and still be surprised with new stuff.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 21, 2014)

i think i might pick a curated box this month. or i will let fate decide lol but i saw the curated boxes but def not making an early choice after last months mess but that relax and recharge box looks really nice!


----------



## jb3480 (Dec 21, 2014)

I got such a punishment box last month for picking the Mirenesse mascara (which isn't even very good and seems like it'll run out in about 2 weeks) that I'm going to leave it up to chance this month.  I like most of what's in that 6-item Relax box but I have so many lip products right now it's a joke.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 21, 2014)

nikkiaust17 said:


> but def not making an early choice after last months mess


Haha, so true.  I learned my lesson.  I'll wait for the e-mail!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

Man, I'm so "eh, whatever, not picking any of these" this month that I hadn't even realized the email hadn't gone out yet!


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 21, 2014)

jb3480 said:


> I got such a punishment box last month for picking the Mirenesse mascara (which isn't even very good and seems like it'll run out in about 2 weeks) that I'm going to leave it up to chance this month.  I like most of what's in that 6-item Relax box but I have so many lip products right now it's a joke.


My mascara box seemed to have better stuff than my rose gold eyeliner box. Although I love Davines and would have cried buckets if I missed out on the plumping stuff. 

I have tons of lip products and was horribly tempted by Target's makeup section. Even though it's pre-Christmas Target just clearanced all the elf and nyx stocking stuffers and gift sets. Although I did end up getting myself the elf brush set, I managed to walk away from the giant bucket of lipsticks.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 21, 2014)

Noel S. said:


> Even though it's pre-Christmas Target just clearanced all the elf and nyx stocking stuffers and gift sets. Although I did end up getting myself the elf brush set, I managed to walk away from the giant bucket of lipsticks.


I saw that today.  I was good and walked right past.  Guess I was still feeling the guilt from my impulse trip to Shoe Carnival (four pairs of pretty colored pumps for $87).


----------



## hilaryrose90 (Dec 21, 2014)

I've gotten the tocca hand cream from either Ipsy or Birchbox before, and I really don't like it. I love hand creams in general - L'Occitane being my facorite. The Tocca is really sickly sweet smelling, and it's a weird consistency. It's almost watery, doesn't absorb well.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 21, 2014)

I think I'm going to let BB decide for me this month. I am really surprised the PYS was 3 of the same type of product. I guess they are still trying it figure out how best to do the PYS.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 21, 2014)

button6004 said:


> I'm struggling to decide between the toccata and the rosemary lotion. I really loved the shower gel but I like tocca hand cream a lot (I have Bianca and love that scent). My worry about the tocca is the scent- grapefruit and cucumber sounds super appealing but I thought Stella being blood orange would appeal too. It was AWFUL. Too strong.


Tocca Cleopatra is kind of fruity floral, I don't think it's as strong as Stella but it is more floral than just a fresh grapefruit scent.


----------



## MessyJesi (Dec 22, 2014)

Not feeling Amy of the samples or curated boxes. Guess I'll just leave it up to chance.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 22, 2014)

Got my e-mail.  Picked the R&amp;R curated box.  I waited this time so it better work...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 22, 2014)

Crap. I'm such a sucker for their cute boxes (literal boxes)







That tends to be the thing that makes me get one of the monthly boxes instead of the curated ones.

I really need to be on a no-buy so I have a feeling the compromise is just quitting Birchbox for now ): sigh


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 22, 2014)

I got the R&amp;R box on the one Aces account that got the email.  Hopefully there won't be any problems this month.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 22, 2014)

I just got a confirmation.  So I think this will actually work out (never got one last month).


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 22, 2014)

I decided to get the R&amp;R box on my main account and let BB choose for me on the second. I liked both curated boxes, but couldn't face the idea that I'd know what was in both boxes.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 22, 2014)

I picked R &amp; R box. Got confirmation. And no cheating this time. This is my first editor box.  Hopefully this will cut down on my box anxiety as I already know what I am getting.  The surprise will be whether I like the stuff in person.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 22, 2014)

I chose the Essentiel Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body Lotion only to ensure I do not receive the Naobay or Tocca!


----------



## lochnessie (Dec 22, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I woke up this morning with the realization that having Briogeo masks in boxes means it will also be in the BB store and I can buy it with points.  No matter what, it will be mine!  Muahahahahaha.


@@LadyK, it's already in the store!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/briogeo-dont-despair-repair-deep-conditioning-mask


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 22, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I chose the Essentiel Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body Lotion only to ensure I do not receive the Naobay or Tocca!


lol...if only that were a sure thing. You just never know with birchbox.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 22, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> lol...if only that were a sure thing. You just never know with birchbox.


Oh I'll prob get all 3 or none at all!


----------



## liilak (Dec 22, 2014)

Haha me too, I hope they do cute boxes more often. 



Kyuu said:


> Crap. I'm such a sucker for their cute boxes (literal boxes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 22, 2014)

I used the January e-mail link and chose the rosemary lotion. They better give me the right sample this time since I played by the rules.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 22, 2014)

Picked the R&amp;R box...just got confirmation...I will leave my 2nd account up to chance this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my ideal box:

Masks, cream, a lippie, and tea!


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 22, 2014)

Can someone post the pictures of the curated boxes?


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 22, 2014)

Last month I got the editor box, which was great. . . but, their regular monthly boxes were amazing. I like the element of surprise and waiting for my box to arrive wasn't as fun this month, since I knew what I was getting already.   

Even though I liked both curated boxes this month, I'm going for the element of surprise and chose the Tocca lotion.


----------



## had706 (Dec 22, 2014)

I got the R&amp;R box. They had me at When sheet mask - I love those!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 22, 2014)

I am torn, mainly because I don't know what half the stuff is. I think I might stop Birch Box am Ipsy because frankly, I won't use any of it. It was a cute idea, but I don't need it.


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 22, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Can someone post the pictures of the curated boxes?





Here's the screenshot from my e-mail, hope this helps!

ETA:

The *Tone It Up* Box includes:

 
Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk
_award-winning spritz that zaps grease and revives hair_
 
Whish Three Whishes Body Butter - Lavender
_luxe, sweetly scented formula that firms and softens skin_
 
Coastal Scents® Revealed Palette
_four versatile neutral shadows in one mini palette_
 
COOLA Environmental Repair Plus® Radical Recovery™ After-Sun Lotion
_soothing balm to calm and hydrate skin post-sun exposure_
 
Aquareveal™ Satin Bright Soft Water Peel for Face
_gentle treatment that exfoliates without irritating_
 
 
 
The *Relax &amp; Recharge* Box includes:
 
Perlier Intensive Nurturing Body Balm - Shea Lavender
_rich, concentrated skin cream with a dreamy scent_
 
Briogeo Don't Despair! Repair! Deep Conditioning Mask
_hydrating mask that conditions and strengthens hair_
 
teapigs tea temples - Liquorice &amp; Peppermint and Chamomile Flowers
_top-quality tea in two calming, delicious flavors_
 
When™ Travelmate Sheetmask
_botanical-infused mask that nourishes tired skin_
 
Manna Kadar Lip Locked - All of Me
_matte, stay-all-day stain in a nude rose-pink shade_
 
Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream
_antiaging treatment that combats wrinkles and dark circles_


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 22, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you so much @Girlwithclass.


----------



## girlwithclass (Dec 22, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much @Girlwithclass.


No problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (Dec 22, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I'm not sure if I'll leave it up to chance or if I'll try for the R&amp;R box.  I have the hair mask already and I love it. I'm almost out of it, so I'd like more!  I have the Perlier lotion in almond and I like the lotion but hate the scent.
> 
> But I'm not sure I love the idea of no surprises in my box.
> 
> What to do, what to do...



Ugh!  I hate the white almond scent on the perlier, too! Saturday night I'd put some on my hands because we'd been sitting in the cold for a few hours and it was somehow the only lotion I had in my purse.  For about 30 minutes after we got back in the car my boyfriend swore he was smelling "some old lady's perfume" and was mad that someone would wear that much perfume that he'd still smell it so strongly. It finally dawned on me that it was probably that lotion.  I let him smell my hands and BINGO! It was the freaking perlier.  

I went for the tocca PYS, I loved the bianca and i'm almost out now. I've wanted to try cleopatra for ages because grapefruit and cucumber are two of my favorite scents.

I'm so out on the BB Plus options. None of it appealed to me. I like socks and all but $15 for two pair of ankle grippy socks doesn't appeal to my wallet. plus, in the winter i want socks that come up over my ankles at the very least!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 22, 2014)

disconik said:


> Ugh!  I hate the white almond scent on the perlier, too! Saturday night I'd put some on my hands because we'd been sitting in the cold for a few hours and it was somehow the only lotion I had in my purse.  For about 30 minutes after we got back in the car my boyfriend swore he was smelling "some old lady's perfume" and was mad that someone would wear that much perfume that he'd still smell it so strongly. It finally dawned on me that it was probably that lotion.  I let him smell my hands and BINGO! It was the freaking perlier.
> 
> I went for the tocca PYS, I loved the bianca and i'm almost out now. I've wanted to try cleopatra for ages because grapefruit and cucumber are two of my favorite scents.
> 
> I'm so out on the BB Plus options. None of it appealed to me. I like socks and all but $15 for two pair of ankle grippy socks doesn't appeal to my wallet. plus, in the winter i want socks that come up over my ankles at the very least!


I think the almond Perlier smells like play-doh, lol. I'm leaving everything to chance for January. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Traci Ann (Dec 22, 2014)

and Canceled, for now, maybe re-up when I feel "prettier"


----------



## jocedun (Dec 22, 2014)

I may regret this once the box pages start to load... but I choose both curated boxes on each of my accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just couldn't resist once I saw the promo photos and read the contents. I am a sucker for tea, face masks, lippies, and dry shampoo. Usually I like to leave one box to chance.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 22, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I may regret this once the box pages start to load... but I choose both curated boxes on each of my accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just couldn't resist once I saw the promo photos and read the contents. I am a sucker for tea, face masks, lippies, and dry shampoo. Usually I like to leave one box to chance.


I chose the R&amp;R box. I would love to get almost everything in it, but I'm afraid I might regret it. The last time I chose a curated box (the Everygirl box) I really missed the anticipation of seeing my box page revealed.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 22, 2014)

If anyone doesn't get their link on time, CS told me we can call and reserve over the phone. I haven't tested that yet (I'm not that excited about the lotions so I'll wait), but just thought I'd share in case anyone else has problems.


----------



## catipa (Dec 22, 2014)

For the first time since they offered it, I am not going to pick a sample this month. Nothing wowed me, so I am leaving it up to chance.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Dec 22, 2014)

I reserved the Tocca. And I'm hoping I get the rosemary lotion, too. I doubt it because would they really put two lotions in one box? Nah.

I figured Tocca is popular, though. And it might have better boxes because of it. And someone posted that Tocca always smells sickly sweet. I like sweet scents.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Dec 22, 2014)

I reserved the rosemary lotion.... I don't use hand lotions but I def use body lotions on my legs. I also didn't care for either of the boxes, because I'm hoping for the UD Naked palette for christmas and I didn't see the point in getting the neutral palette in one..... I didn't like the choices for the other one.


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 22, 2014)

catipa said:


> For the first time since they offered it, I am not going to pick a sample this month. Nothing wowed me, so I am leaving it up to chance.


I'm with you on this one and did the same thing.


----------



## seagirl (Dec 22, 2014)

jocedun said:


> I may regret this once the box pages start to load... but I choose both curated boxes on each of my accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just couldn't resist once I saw the promo photos and read the contents. I am a sucker for tea, face masks, lippies, and dry shampoo. Usually I like to leave one box to chance.


I did the same thing. I buy travel siz3 dry shampoos and am a face mask junkie. Here's to hoping we don't miss out on something awesome.


----------



## seagirl (Dec 22, 2014)

@ I'm loving your new profile pic!


----------



## kaelahbae (Dec 22, 2014)

I reserved the Rosemary lotion and got a confirmation email right away. I wanted to avoid the Naobay since I haven't even used my first bottle yet, and I have a full sized Tocca that I'm not enjoying the way I thought I would.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't think I will pick anything and just leave it to chance. I already got the Naobay and possibly the Tocca unless it is another scent.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 22, 2014)

seagirl said:


> @ I'm loving your new profile pic!


thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 22, 2014)

I went with the r+r curated box. I love the surprise of birchbox, but I knew if I didn't grab the mask and the tea I'd regret it!

Plus it seems that box is full of new items they don't have in the store yet! ( when mask, tea pigs tea, lavender perlier)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 22, 2014)

The R+R box is tempting. I like most of it and know I would use the things that I only feel okay about, but there wouldn't be any surprise, and I don't LOVE anything in the box. As for the PYS, the only one I definitely absolutely do NOT want is something I've already received in a box (Naobay).

How long do we have to decide? I'm torn between R+R and being surprised.


----------



## tamberella (Dec 22, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> The R+R box is tempting. I like most of it and know I would use the things that I only feel okay about, but there wouldn't be any surprise, and I don't LOVE anything in the box. As for the PYS, the only one I definitely absolutely do NOT want is something I've already received in a box (Naobay).
> 
> How long do we have to decide? I'm torn between R+R and being surprised.


It says that you have until 11:59PM  ET Dec  23, 2014.  But the options usually get sold out before then.


----------



## MessyJesi (Dec 22, 2014)

I picked nothing and I'm absolutely sure I'm okay with that. I just want more than just a 5 item box, lol.


----------



## EmL (Dec 22, 2014)

In December, the curated box had a lot of the same items as the regular boxes. I wonder if the samples in the non-curated boxes will be similar to this month's curated boxes?


----------



## Kjuno (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm tempted by the work out box...I've been wanting to try dry shampoo for months and I'm a face mask/peel junkie. But the body butter is meh and who wants after sun coola in January?! Surprise me BB...preferably with a dry shampoo. Lol


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 22, 2014)

I switched it up and went with the rosemary lotion.  Eh, I have a decent supply of Naobay.  I'm excited to try something new anyway!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 23, 2014)

None of the options impressed me in the least this month so once again I'm leaving it to chance. I feel like I've had better luck letting them choose for me anyway.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm letting the dice roll this time around. I don't particularly care about any of the sample choice products, and there weren't enough products I want in either curated box for me to select them. Leaving it up to chance is gonna be annoying because now I can't eliminate as many boxes from what I could be receiving, but oh well. *Crosses fingers*


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 23, 2014)

I picked the R &amp; R box.  This is my first time picking one of the curated boxes, I picked it almost exclusively for the Perlier, I love that stuff.  Not a big fan of lavender but I'll happily try Perlier's take on it. I also can't resist trying as many eye creams as I can get my hands on which is another plus for the R &amp; R box.  Everything else in the box is so so for me.  Last month I received the Manna Kadar Lip Locked so that will be a dupe.

Overall I'm pretty happy with this box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 23, 2014)

I picked the Tocca, I will never have enough hand cream.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 23, 2014)

@@Flowerfish the manna kadar lip stain is a different shade- "all of me". A bit darker and more raspberry? I can't find a good swatch comparison


----------



## Flowerfish (Dec 23, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> @@Flowerfish the manna kadar lip stain is a different shade- "all of me". A bit darker and more raspberry? I can't find a good swatch comparison


That is so good to know!  For some reason I thought it was the same.  Even happier with my choice now  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 23, 2014)

Well last month I never even got my email and had to use CS to choose so I don't think it even matters. But I actually think I'll just leave it up to chance anyway. Nothing out of this world for me this time.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 23, 2014)

I am having some serious challenges today with remembering to keep my (disused) Yahoo mail account open for the PYS e-mail on my second account.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 23, 2014)

I closed my second sub feeling a bit of sample overload. Now I think I may reopen it after getting a peek at what's in the January boxes since I'm getting the R &amp; R box on the main.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 23, 2014)

This is only my 3rd BB box.  So, I don't have any of the stuff in the curated boxes or the PYS items. But, I think I am going to leave it to chance.  I really don't need anything or this sub for that matter.  However, a surprise is always appreciated and so is a package on my doorstep.  It just makes sense to choose surprise!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 23, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I really don't need anything or this sub for that matter. However, a surprise is always appreciated and so is a package on my doorstep. It just makes sense to choose surprise!


I don't really need anything either.  My samples and products are threatening to overtake my bathroom and bedroom.  There's just something about a "supplies are limited" e-mail I can't resist.

Picked the Tocca hand cream on my second account just now.  I don't think I get to pick on my third account (which I gave myself as a gift to get 200 points during an Ace promo).  But we will see.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 23, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I don't really need anything either. My samples and products are threatening to overtake my bathroom and bedroom. There's just something about a "supplies are limited" e-mail I can't resist. Picked the Tocca hand cream on my second account just now. I don't think I get to pick on my third account (which I gave myself as a gift to get 200 points during an Ace promo). But we will see.


I hear ya.  I am not up to 5 glossyboxes full of stuff with more items coming for Christmas.   This is the most for me.  Good thing BB samples are tiny as I can jam them into the boxes and smash on those lids.

I would have picked the Tocca also if I chose a PYS.  Last month, I thought I hit the jackpot with my box thinking #3 (Laura Mercier) stuff was the best box.  It was a stinker with the half a pea size foundation sample.  So, I don't trust myself to know anything.

A few newbie questions:

I am still likely to get one of these PYS right?  Are the items in the curated/featured boxes only sent if those specific boxes are chosen or do they pluck some items from those boxes and put them in the others?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 23, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I am not up to 5 glossyboxes full of stuff with more items coming for Christmas.


Haha, I passed that limit a long time ago.  I am embarrassed to admit how many products I have.  Good news is, I will not have to buy anything (shampoo, conditioner, detangling spray, eyeliner, eyeshadow, any type of primer, mascara, blush, lipstick, makeup remover, lip gloss, serum, hand cream, body lotion, body wash, nail polish, lip balm, cuticle cream, anti-frizz stuff, hair oil, cleanser, toner, masks, exfoliators, moisturizers, eye cream, etc.) for at least a year.  I *might* have to buy foundation.  Sometimes I rue the day I discovered MSA...

As to your questions, you might get one of the PYS choices.  But you also might not.  Last month I ended up with the mascara in both boxes -- one where I chose it and one where my PYS got messed up (my fault, I'd chosen something else but jumped the gun and did it too early).  Another month, I got two PYS choices in the same box.  But there are also some boxes with no PYS choices.

I think there is a chance you could get samples from the curated boxes in a regular box, too.  I've definitely gotten some of the Tone It Up items in regular boxes before (which is why I didn't choose it).  So those samples are still floating around and are more likely to go to people who haven't been subscribing for long (and hence haven't received them before).

I wish I had something to do at work.

Edit: Missing word.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 23, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I would have picked the Tocca also if I chose a PYS.  Last month, I thought I hit the jackpot with my box thinking #3 (Laura Mercier) stuff was the best box.  It was a stinker with the half a pea size foundation sample.  So, I don't trust myself to know anything.


 I felt that way with an Ipsy bag a month ago. It came with the skone eyeliner- supposedly valued at $18. Mine dried up after one use. I got a replacement that did the same thing. You can never go by the fact that something is supposedly high end or has a cult following.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 23, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I am still likely to get one of these PYS right?  Are the items in the curated/featured boxes only sent if those specific boxes are chosen or do they pluck some items from those boxes and put them in the others?


Maybe, but not necessarily. I added a second sub in December hoping to get at least one more PYS selection (it seemed like a good bet, since many of the pre-loading boxes showed two PYS). I didn't get any PYS items in either box.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 23, 2014)

I am glad I got to pick yesterday on my 1st account (ACE) because the one thing I wanted is now sold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Leaving 2nd box to chance since almost EVERYTHING is sold out already


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 23, 2014)

Tobygirl said:


> I am glad I got to pick yesterday on my 1st account (ACE) because the one thing I wanted is now sold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Leaving 2nd box to chance since almost EVERYTHING is sold out already


I got in, just in time then.  Apparently my gift sub *does* get to pick.  I went with R&amp;R, Tocca, and Essentiel Elements.  I'm not a huge fan of the Naobay scent (have tried it before) and I've already had like half the samples in the second curated box.  While I realize that choosing one sample doesn't automatically disqualify me from getting the other PYSs in my box too, I feel like they're somewhat less likely to include two lotions than, say, two PYSs from a month where there was a lippe, a mascara, a highlighter, etc.  Because of overlap in categories (or lack thereof).


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 23, 2014)

Well, well, well. Imagine that. 3:30 and still no PYS email. Really wish they'd get it together.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 23, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Well, well, well. Imagine that. 3:30 and still no PYS email. Really wish they'd get it together.


You should just contact them and let them know your choice.  I got 2 PYS e-mails today, maybe an hour apart.  But it's been a few hours since them.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 23, 2014)

I rec'd my PYS email at 1152AM EST and everything was still available.  I ended up with the R+R box on that account (Rosemary lotion on Ace acct).  

I really like the Balance Me eye stuff and am looking forward to trying the MK in a different color (one that doesn't make me look like a zombie).  I need all the hair masks I can get at the moment and the tea is a welcome addition to relaxation-type moments.  Bring on the face masks as well!  So while the box is boring, it's a good fit for this time of year.

Last month I picked the MK lippie and received the W3ll people in the same box, so yes, it does happen.


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 23, 2014)

I only "aced" a few weeks ago, so I did not receive an email yesterday.  Not wanting to miss out on the R &amp; R box, I called CS and they reserved one for me.  I love the Tone box, but like some of the other posters, I already have most of these products - They are awesome, but I want to try the Perlier. 

I missed out on PYS last month, so I hope I get my early access email next month.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cluck Gable (Dec 23, 2014)

By the time I got my email the curated box I was after was out of stock. Bummer. Oh well. At least now I'll get two of the pretty January boxes. :wub:


----------



## Kelli (Dec 23, 2014)

the sample choice email went out while I was out and about yesterday and I forgot about it til just now! Gah. The only thing left is the Naobay, so I think I will leave it up to chance. The only thing I really wanted was the Tocca, since it's one of the things that I see BB send out quite a bit and I haven't gotten it, but who knows, even though it's out of stock, I could still get it


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2014)

I got the Relax &amp; Recharge box on my main account. I really wanted the Tocca on my 2nd but it was out of stock (as was almost everything else) so I am just leaving that one up to luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2014)

Flowerfish said:


> I picked the R &amp; R box.  This is my first time picking one of the curated boxes, I picked it almost exclusively for the Perlier, I love that stuff.  Not a big fan of lavender but I'll happily try Perlier's take on it. I also can't resist trying as many eye creams as I can get my hands on which is another plus for the R &amp; R box.  Everything else in the box is so so for me.  Last month I received the Manna Kadar Lip Locked so that will be a dupe.
> 
> Overall I'm pretty happy with this box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's a different shade of the Manna Kadar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really liked last month's and it's a big reason why I picked this box!

OOPS, I see someone already said that. WELL, anyway!

I'm also excited for the Perlier. I really like lavender things for bedtime.


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 23, 2014)

Tamara76 said:


> I only "aced" a few weeks ago, so I did not receive an email yesterday. Not wanting to miss out on the R &amp; R box, I called CS and they reserved one for me. I love the Tone box, but like some of the other posters, I already have most of these products - They are awesome, but I want to try the Perlier.
> 
> I missed out on PYS last month, so I hope I get my early access email next month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Strange, I "ACEd" about a fortnight ago and received the email yesterday - got the R&amp;R box as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamara76 (Dec 23, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I got the Relax &amp; Recharge box on my main account. I really wanted the Tocca on my 2nd but it was out of stock (as was almost everything else) so I am just leaving that one up to luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Believe it or not, I missed the opportunity to PYS last month and I actually received the Tocca in my box!  It was a very pleasant surprise.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kjuno (Dec 23, 2014)

The lavender Perlier reminds me of baby powder every time I use it.


----------



## liilak (Dec 24, 2014)

I saw a few people mention they got 10 points for sharing Birchbox on twitter or facebook- is there a place you go to on the website for that?  I'm 9 points short of 200 right now, was wondering how that worked.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 24, 2014)

liilak said:


> I saw a few people mention they got 10 points for sharing Birchbox on twitter or facebook- is there a place you go to on the website for that?  I'm 9 points short of 200 right now, was wondering how that worked.


On the desktop version I can see it when I click on the 'your box/this month's box' link at the top.  Under "December Decked Out" there is a place to share on fb/twitter.

I know I did this on my other acct using the mobile version, but I'm not sure if I found it the same way.

HTH


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 24, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> On the desktop version I can see it when I click on the 'your box/this month's box' link at the top.  Under "December Decked Out" there is a place to share on fb/twitter.
> 
> I know I did this on my other acct using the mobile version, but I'm not sure if I found it the same way.
> 
> HTH


Thanks this was just what I needed. I am getting the R&amp;R (6 item) box, but with only 35 points on my account. Now assuming I get points for all 6 reviews I will have 105. Yippee full sized Tocca for me!


----------



## katcole (Dec 24, 2014)

I just subscribed last week today I got a email My December box just got shipped wouldn't be January o do they run a month behind


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 24, 2014)

katcole said:


> I just subscribed last week today I got a email My December box just got shipped wouldn't be January o do they run a month behind


It's December.  January will ship by the 10th of Jan.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 24, 2014)

I opted in for R&amp;R box, even though Tocca was still available. Something about a 6-item box and nice tea just appeals to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Dec 24, 2014)

katcole said:


> I just subscribed last week today I got a email My December box just got shipped wouldn't be January o do they run a month behind


Man i subbed a week ago and they're taking their sweetass time with my Dec box.


----------



## Boadicea (Dec 24, 2014)

I didn't get my PYS email, so I missed out on selecting initially, but I emailed support and they let me reserve the R&amp;R box. I wanted that box because the eye cream has Hyaluronic Acid in it and I love that stuff.


----------



## liilak (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks!

So can I get 10 extra points for sharing every month??  



MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> On the desktop version I can see it when I click on the 'your box/this month's box' link at the top.  Under "December Decked Out" there is a place to share on fb/twitter.
> 
> I know I did this on my other acct using the mobile version, but I'm not sure if I found it the same way.
> 
> HTH


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 24, 2014)

liilak said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So can I get 10 extra points for sharing every month??


I hope so! I'm guessing it will be avail each month. Both of my accounts rec'd 80 points each! Yay for a $2 box!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 25, 2014)

Whew, my sister-in-law actually seems excited and interested in the six-month sub I gave her for Christmas (thank you, points, for cutting the amount of actual money I had to shell out in half!).  I had no clue what to get her and didn't want to give her the same thing I gave her last year:  A gift certificate to a local taxidermy and scientific supply store.  (She loves that store, so while it may seem like a seriously WTF present that no one in their right mind would want, she immediately started planning a shopping trip there when I gave it to her last year.  She also got a handful of Home Depot gift cards this year, and she's super excited about those, too.)  A mutual friend didn't think she was interested in changing up her beauty/makeup routine, but I gave up trying to come up with something better and went with this because at the very least, she can cash in the review points at the end for something she actively *wants*.  I just hope she goes in and does the reviews each month so she gets the points!


----------



## seagirl (Dec 25, 2014)

@@meaganola

I think anyone here would agree a sub is an awesome gift. Even if you have a pretty set routine there's always something out there that you don't know is amazing &amp; everybody loves a surprise box in the mail each month (well assuming you aren't crazy like I am looking at possible box combos in advance). Besides, she sounds pretty open-minded based on your quick description! And be sure to educate her on the points system- it hurts my soul when I discover people don't maximize the system. Sadly, my mom went 4 months before she ever left a review- that's like almost a whole bottle of Vasanti ( my fav product BB introduced me to)!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 25, 2014)

seagirl said:


> @@meaganola
> 
> I think anyone here would agree a sub is an awesome gift. Even if you have a pretty set routine there's always something out there that you don't know is amazing &amp; everybody loves a surprise box in the mail each month (well assuming you aren't crazy like I am looking at possible box combos in advance). Besides, she sounds pretty open-minded based on your quick description! And be sure to educate her on the points system- it hurts my soul when I discover people don't maximize the system. Sadly, my mom went 4 months before she ever left a review- that's like almost a whole bottle of Vasanti ( my fav product BB introduced me to)!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


For Christmas, I got an annual sub for both BB and Ipsy from my bestie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2014)

seagirl said:


> @@meaganola
> 
> I think anyone here would agree a sub is an awesome gift. Even if you have a pretty set routine there's always something out there that you don't know is amazing &amp; everybody loves a surprise box in the mail each month (well assuming you aren't crazy like I am looking at possible box combos in advance). Besides, she sounds pretty open-minded based on your quick description! And be sure to educate her on the points system- it hurts my soul when I discover people don't maximize the system. Sadly, my mom went 4 months before she ever left a review- that's like almost a whole bottle of Vasanti ( my fav product BB introduced me to)!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


The thing is...  I specifically asked one of her best friends if she would like it, and I was told she wasn't interested in this sort of thing.  *We* might think it's an awesome gift here on MUT, but this friend *really* thought it was a bad idea, and those two are so close they're practically sisters, so she would normally be expected to be a very good person to ask whether the sil would like a particular something.  Basically, I punted against advice and lucked out.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The thing is...  I specifically asked one of her best friends if she would like it, and I was told she wasn't interested in this sort of thing.  *We* might think it's an awesome gift here on MUT, but this friend *really* thought it was a bad idea, and those two are so close they're practically sisters, so she would normally be expected to be a very good person to ask whether the sil would like a particular something.  Basically, I punted against advice and lucked out.


I don't bring up Birchbox and Ipsy at work anymore. I wasn't planning to gift anyone a sub, but talking about how excited I was about a particular box or item. Although I have to endure endless stories about deals on Shoe Dazzle and pandora bracelets, my coworkers made it clear they didn't give a flip about my awesome glam bag. Although they tend to do that with everything I talk about, I got the impression makeup subs were never going to be interesting to them no matter who brought it up. Some people hear subscription and automatically assume it's a complicated waste of money.


----------



## jillybean307 (Dec 26, 2014)

Most people I've gifted subscriptions to were pretty apathetic about them.  My mom and best friend both liked them for the first month as in "Oh, hey this is fun." but unfortunately the boxes that followed were not impressive.  

As much as I like my subs, I don't think I would gift them to other people again.

I do wish BB or someone would do specialized boxes--like a real Bridal Box or a Birthday Box with special products that you can send to someone.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 26, 2014)

yeah some people are just to picky and arent really open to new things like that. i know i would be grateful to get something like that for free lol but some people just know what they like i guess. when box combonations fly around let me know! im kinda slow when it comes to technology and computers lol hope everyone had a good christmas!

and arent we due for the next sneak peek!? oh boy im already being a snot haha


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 27, 2014)

We drew names for Christmas this year and I got a distant cousin who lives in Virginia. I figured I'd just send her a gift sub since she wasn't coming home for the holidays, but kind of got the feeling she wasn't too thrilled with it. Oh well. I know I would have loved it! I know a couple other cousins would have also. Good thing I only gifted a three month sub.

I made no selection this month. I was so torn about choosing the R&amp;R box but I hate the idea of eliminating all the surprise of birchbox. None of the PYS excited me, I'm not too crazy about lotions.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Dec 27, 2014)

I've had pretty bad luck with gifting subs, also. My mom and sister both just didn't "get" the point of trying samples. Both already have their products that they use regularly and aren't into trying new stuff...

I have a friend I got a sub for and she is lukewarm with interest on her items at best, and NEVER reviews for points. That just kills me. I reminded her every month, finally gave up and realized that not everyone is gonna love this stuff like I do.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 27, 2014)

My mom would probably love to get a Birchbox gift sub. She tried to keep my Target box that was accidentally shipped to her house so I gave her a beauty box that I whipped up from samples I will never use but that she may like. She loved it! Hmm... I think I just figured out what to get her for Mother's Day this year... 

I recently found out that one of my best friends apparently subscribes to Ipsy. She posted to her fb in what I assume was an attempt to get off of the waitlist. I have yet to ask her about it since we don't really discuss beauty related stuff but I plan to when I see her tomorrow. She would probably be much happier with Birchbox and the points system.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 27, 2014)

I've gifted Birchbox to both my Mom &amp; Dad and they love it.  My Mom won't continue it for herself, but she likes it as a gift.  My Dad picked up his subscription when the gift ended.

ETA: They don't do the points though, which kills me.  I half wish I would have put it in my name so I could review everything for them.  :laughing:


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 27, 2014)

Random BB ideas:

I want BB to do a New Year's LE box!!

I also want some android (specifically Galaxys5) options for phone cases in the BB shop.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Dec 27, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I've gifted Birchbox to both my Mom &amp; Dad and they love it.  My Mom won't continue it for herself, but she likes it as a gift.  My Dad picked up his subscription when the gift ended.
> 
> ETA: They don't do the points though, which kills me.  I half wish I would have put it in my name so I could review everything for them.  :laughing:


i would tell him well im going to come over and review them for ya lol


----------



## seagirl (Dec 27, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Random BB ideas:
> 
> I want BB to do a New Year's LE box!!
> 
> I also want some android (specifically Galaxys5) options for phone cases in the BB shop.


I am still hoping for a BB android app!


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 27, 2014)

LuckyMoon said:


> Random BB ideas:
> 
> I want BB to do a New Year's LE box!!
> 
> I also want some android (specifically Galaxys5) options for phone cases in the BB shop.


I saw a post on their Facebook wall about a new box...Fresh Start or something. It was a picture from a magazine and the price was listed as $38 in the picture. The poster asked when it would be available, and of course the only response from Birchbox was to message them privately.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 27, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I've gifted Birchbox to both my Mom &amp; Dad and they love it. My Mom won't continue it for herself, but she likes it as a gift. My Dad picked up his subscription when the gift ended.
> 
> ETA: They don't do the points though, which kills me. I half wish I would have put it in my name so I could review everything for them. :laughing:


For this Christmas and last years Christmas, my mom and I paid for each other's one year bb sub. She claims she can't remember or figure out reviews so I do both hers and mine. When she finds a product she really likes and wants to buy if there is a remainder of points on the purchase she lets me add something. She figures it's like her paying a couple bucks for something she would have paid full price for and I get something for free! I also make sure she utilizes her anniversary codes and the bonus shop! She wouldn't usually bother with those and that drives me crazy!


----------



## flynt (Dec 27, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I saw a post on their Facebook wall about a new box...Fresh Start or something. It was a picture from a magazine and the price was listed as $38 in the picture. The poster asked when it would be available, and of course the only response from Birchbox was to message them privately.


Ooh I'm trying to figure out what's in the picture.  So far I can see Yarok Feed your ends spray, Juice Beauty moisturizer, a tin of something salve, some sort of stick blush, lip gloss, and a bottle of bath salts?


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 27, 2014)

flynt said:


> Ooh I'm trying to figure out what's in the picture. So far I can see Yarok Feed your ends spray, Juice Beauty moisturizer, a tin of something salve, some sort of stick blush, lip gloss, and a bottle of bath salts?


That's what I see too. I can't figure out the brands on anything other than the Juicy Beauty or Yarok. 
But I do know I want that box!


----------



## liilak (Dec 27, 2014)

Which post is the comment on?  I'm really curious!



TXSlainte said:


> I saw a post on their Facebook wall about a new box...Fresh Start or something. It was a picture from a magazine and the price was listed as $38 in the picture. The poster asked when it would be available, and of course the only response from Birchbox was to message them privately.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 27, 2014)

liilak said:


> Which post is the comment on? I'm really curious!


It was posted on their wall on December 10. I just googled birchbox, fresh start, facebook and it's the 4th result.


----------



## liilak (Dec 27, 2014)

I see it now.  It doesn't say it's an LE box, it sounds like one of their holiday kits to me? 



TXSlainte said:


> It was posted on their wall on December 10. I just googled birchbox, fresh start, facebook and it's the 4th result.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 27, 2014)

liilak said:


> I see it now. It doesn't say it's an LE box, it sounds like one of their holiday kits to me?


I don't know. I haven't seen anything like it on their site.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Dec 28, 2014)

TXSlainte said:


> I don't know. I haven't seen anything like it on their site.


I haven't seen anything like that kit either yet. Hopefully we see it soon in the BB shop.


----------



## cms92 (Dec 29, 2014)

I feel like they didn't try with the sample choice this month. I went with the lavender but I received the Naobay (and liked it) back in July. Seems like that was the same with many people.


----------



## SaraP (Dec 29, 2014)

I just found this thread and it's already 200 posts in, yikes! No way to catch up so...I picked the R&amp;R box, none of the pys looked appealing and I want to try the dry shampoo people seem to love so much. 

As far as gifting subs, no one has every been excited by it. I've done Ipsy and Glossybox, the response was meh &lt;_&lt;  ...but this year during our "white elephant" gift exchange someone opened a old GB/Byrdie. I jumped up and demanded to know who brought that gift. The family must of thought I was crazy   turns out my new SIL subs to GB! Yay a fellow makeup lover  :wub:  I'm not alone!!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 30, 2014)

cms92 said:


> I feel like they didn't try with the sample choice this month. I went with the lavender but I received the Naobay (and liked it) back in July. Seems like that was the same with many people.


Frankly I think they just figure out which samples they have a large quantity of on hand and make those the sample choice for any given month. I don't feel like there is much "trying" involved at all.


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 30, 2014)

Have any sneak peek videos been posted, or stuff on instagram?  It's almost January already!  I cancelled my sub for now but I'm still going to keep up with these threads   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 30, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> I've had pretty bad luck with gifting subs, also. My mom and sister both just didn't "get" the point of trying samples. Both already have their products that they use regularly and aren't into trying new stuff...
> 
> I have a friend I got a sub for and she is lukewarm with interest on her items at best, and NEVER reviews for points. That just kills me. I reminded her every month, finally gave up and realized that not everyone is gonna love this stuff like I do.


I gifted subs (12 mos) to the 3 secretaries in my husband's office because one time I brought in a bunch of my unused samples and they were all over them.  But they seem totally underwhelmed by the subscription.  Only 1 has really even acknowledged her box....she opened it while my husband was there.  He said she seemed okay, but not overly thrilled.

I would have loved getting something like this when I was working rather than those gift certificates for a free turkey or whatever.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 30, 2014)

Is it sad that I'm most excited about my Birchbox Plus sweatshirt..? None of the spoilers I've seen so far seem very exciting.


----------



## casey anne (Dec 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Is it sad that I'm most excited about my Birchbox Plus sweatshirt..? None of the spoilers I've seen so far seem very exciting.


I can't wait for the sweatshirt! I think about it every morning when I wake up and my hair is crazy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 30, 2014)

casey anne said:


> I can't wait for the sweatshirt! I think about it every morning when I wake up and my hair is crazy!


Hahahaha me too! I feel like it will be more acceptable for my hair to be insane in public if I'm wearing that sweatshirt. Plus, it's sparkly!


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 30, 2014)

I have been reading the posts about gifting subs and wondering if I had anyone in my life that would appreciate the fun of it.  I have one SIL who MAY like it.  But, I am thinking most people I know like to stick to their one brand of this or that.  I think a sub would be a great gift for a college student.  Its a pick me up when first away from home, finals hell.  I made my own boxes with deluxe/full size samples for my mother and MIL for xmas.  I think they liked them but it wasn't a barnburner.  The gift cards and breville oven got the oohs and aahs.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 31, 2014)

I totally forgot to look for this thread until now, and my only active account uses a secondary email so I never even saw the PYS email. Luckily, I don't care for any of the options and hope that I'll get a good box for my tastes!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 31, 2014)

Samples aren't showing yet, but the page is there --

https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/1


----------



## JenTX (Dec 31, 2014)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Samples aren't showing yet, but the page is there --
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/1


Ooooh can't wait to see the boxes!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 31, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Ooooh can't wait to see the boxes!


LIED!  Samples are up!!!!

Edit:

At least for mom's my box --

Juliette has a gun perfume

No 4 Non-aerosol hair spray

Dr Jart Premium BB cream (LOVE!)

Sumita Brow Pencil

Essentiel Elements Rosemary Shower Gel Lotion (Whew, forgot it was my PYS)

Edit #2

Mom's hasn't updated.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit #3

Because I forgot about my PYS.  Seriously silly.

(NO MORE EDITS!)


----------



## drawbones (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm getting a 7 item box!

Maybe this screenshot works. I'm on my iPhone.


----------



## ChemLady (Dec 31, 2014)

Not looking good so far... I think I'm getting a duplicate sample (I'll have to wait and see which scent I get)


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Dec 31, 2014)

If the trick is right again this time, I'm getting:

Sumita Brow Pencil

Paula's Choice C15 Booster (love this stuff...did a Bzz Agent test of this)

Essentiel Elements Wakeup Rosemary Body Lotion

Vasanti All Star 2-in-1 Face/Eye Primer

Aquareveal Satin Bright Water Peel (hope this is a decent sized sample....I am intrigued)

P.S.  I did not do PYS


----------



## seagirl (Dec 31, 2014)

drawbones said:


> I'm getting a 7 item box!
> 
> Maybe this screenshot works. I'm on my iPhone.
> 
> ...


That looks like a seriously great box! 7 items plus a good variety (extra hair stuff but that is how you get the bonus items).


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 31, 2014)

Mine isn't working, but praying for a 6 item box! That will bump me up to 400 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SophiaRae (Dec 31, 2014)

Didn't pick a sample this month. Partly because it was the holidays and I was busy and partly because I've received all 3 samples before and didn't care either way. Hope my page loads soon. Excited to see what I end up receiving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 31, 2014)

seagirl said:


>





allistra44 said:


> Mine isn't working, but praying for a 6 item box! That will bump me up to 400 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mom's isn't working either, but I chose the R&amp;R box on her account, so no mystery there.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 31, 2014)

OK, I can't see it on my main account, but i picked R&amp;R.  I got a confirmation e-mail and I didn't jump the gun.  So I'm going to assume that one's OK.

On my second account, it's not working.  Chose the Tocca.

And on my third account (gave myself a gift sub to get those 200 ACE points, going to let this one go when the 3 months is up), it is working.  So far:

*My PYS (the Essentiel Elements rosemary lotion)

*Cynthia Rowley creamy lip stain (I have the Valentine one but no other colors, I'm willing to wear pretty much any color of lipstick that's not black, green, or blue -- truth is, I'd wear black, green, and blue except I work at a law firm and I don't think that would be appropriate...)

*N. 4 non-aerosol hairspray (I think I have some of this from Luxe Pineapple or something, but I do use hair spray to keep flyaways down and I love N. 4)

*Harvey Prince Sincerely (well, I've now gotten fragrance 2 months in a row but the first was a welcome box)

*Coola tinted matte SPF for face (well I hope there is not much of a tint or I won't be able to use this because I am super pale all year, though in general I'm glad to get SPF and I don't think I've tried this before)


----------



## MessyJesi (Dec 31, 2014)

Ehh

miracle skin transformer treat and conceal eye and face.

Sumita brow pencil.

Harvey Prince hello body cream.

Neil George shampoo and conditioner.

Not very happy with this.


----------



## Natasha01 (Dec 31, 2014)

If this is correct, I'm getting:

Dr. Lipp balm

Tocca hand cream

Oribe shampoo for colored hair

Revealed 2 eye palette sampler

Mychelle Advanced Argan Oil

This looks pretty good to me. I'm not excited about the shampoo, though.


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 31, 2014)

Is anyone doing this on an iPhone? It won't send me to the link ending in 2015/1, it bumps me to the generic link ending in boxes/women. I seem to recall having this same issue last month. :-(


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 31, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Is anyone doing this on an iPhone? It won't send me to the link ending in 2015/1, it bumps me to the generic link ending in boxes/women. I seem to recall having this same issue last month. :-(


That's what's happening to me too, but I'm on my computer.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Dec 31, 2014)

hmmm mine isn't showing but I got my december box today. So maybe it'll be a few days or maybe it'll be tomorrow, who knows?


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Dec 31, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Is anyone doing this on an iPhone? It won't send me to the link ending in 2015/1, it bumps me to the generic link ending in boxes/women. I seem to recall having this same issue last month. :-(


Yeah it's doing that to me too.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 31, 2014)

It's not working for any of my accounts, on computer or phone. Maybe as they update, but I can't imagine they have ppl doing it TONIGHT? lol

(...says the girl who is lying in bed trying to see her bb spoiler on NYE...)


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Dec 31, 2014)

jkwynn said:


> It's not working for any of my accounts, on computer or phone. Maybe as they update, but I can't imagine they have ppl doing it TONIGHT? lol
> 
> (...says the girl who is lying in bed trying to see her bb spoiler on NYE...)


I'm going to check at 11am central. ha!


----------



## sstich79 (Dec 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> That's what's happening to me too, but I'm on my computer.


Weird. I figured it was a phone thing, because it does the same thing to me if I put 2014/12, which should obviously be there at this point.


----------



## H_D (Dec 31, 2014)

oh for the love of...

If the cheat is correct my box suks again- all skincare and shampoo/conditioner except one of the coastal palettes which I've already gotten a million times.


----------



## maramaow (Dec 31, 2014)

both of my boxes wont load. i dont mean to be a downer (lol) but the boxes posted here seem a bit uninspired and boring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope some awesome samples get sprinkled in!!


----------



## Toby Burke (Dec 31, 2014)

Nothing up yet on either account - one is R&amp;R box and the other is no PYS

Hopefully soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tamberella (Dec 31, 2014)

The cheat isn't working for me either, I chose the tocca.  I am okay with that for now but I hope it works pretty soon as it is such a long way to the 10th.  I haven't been able to confirm the links to the individual boxes either, I tried putting in the usual  www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/january-2015/january-2015-bb1 and normally it would show "error 404 page not found" prior to the boxes loading and  eventually the boxes would load but it isn't saying that this time. So I'm not sure if the link is messed up again or what.   I know this probably doesn't seem like it makes sense but it is how I have found the pages in the past.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 31, 2014)

The cheat is working for mine, but when I try on my mom's account it goes to the same place the rest of you are getting. to -- which is funny to me b/c that's the R&amp;R box.  Since we knew contents from day one, it seems like it would have been one of the first to load.

I don't like the looks of my box this month either.  I love the BB and am looking forward to trying the brow liner, but even my PYS (EE lotion) seems about as boring as the rest of the box.  Maybe they'll add a 6th item and I'll get the happies!


----------



## liilak (Dec 31, 2014)

The cheat isn't working for me on my two accounts, the R&amp;R one and the Tocca one. 

I'm actually very excited for this month's because I love trying out new lotions and I feel like i'm the only one that does.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 1, 2015)

Actually now the site has gone haywire and says I have to update my billing method. I put it in and it deleted it and asked me to update again.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> Actually now the site has gone haywire and says I have to update my billing method. I put it in and it deleted it and asked me to update again.


Mine is saying that, too -- and I'm paid up through November 15.  Umm.. go home BB, you're drunk.


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 1, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> Actually now the site has gone haywire and says I have to update my billing method. I put it in and it deleted it and asked me to update again.


Mine is saying that too, even though I'm on a yearly account and am paid through July.  But I really hope what's showing as my box changes.  It says I'm getting a shampoo/conditioner, Coastal Scents 2 palette, an eye cream, and a body balm.  The only things I'm slightly interested in are the palette and the body balm.  BB, please take everything else back and bring me something else good for the new year.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 1, 2015)

It's showing the billing error message even when logged out.

But I did get the January header, which is more than I was getting earlier, lol.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 1, 2015)

Heads up for anyone who pre-paid for January.

Birchbox just tried to charge my debit card for the January box. I looked at my account and it's saying I'm not subscribed. I was on a gift subscription through December and I pre-paid for January with a 100-point code on November 18th. I had re-added my card to my account in December after Birchbox failed to charge me for the Birchbox Plus necklace. I made sure it was showing I was subscribed at that time. The option to Cancel Subscription was available after I re-added the card and I considered cancelling to re-subscribe with another 100-point code to pre-pay for February, but I couldn't find one I haven't already used on that account. I have e-mailed Birchbox CS asking them to update my account to reflect the fact that I am currently subscribed.


----------



## Karly65 (Jan 1, 2015)

I got the "update billing info" message too. I'm sitting here freaking out thinking something is wrong with my credit card. So I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing this. After the message not going away, I checked my card on file and the one I entered does come up. (that was without going through the _update info_ link.

But I did check the credit card I had on account before today and my January box charge was in my pending transactions with a date of today. I'm on a monthly plan and it didn't unsubscribe me. 

Stuff like this always freaks me out a little. I've had credit cards stolen online before (plus major anxiety issues) make me freak out a bit when weird things like this happen. Though I did send an email their way before I came here to check if it was happening to anyone else. 

ETA: the credit card info is coming up in the general account info, but not the subscription info. But the weird thing is, under the cc info in the general account info, it does state that the cc is used for the women's subscription box.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 1, 2015)

I wonder if they will be in the office today to fix all this because it didn't even occur to me to be worried about hacking or anything. It's probably to do with the year change.... I got charged .01 and then it was taken off. Then I was charged for my Jan box.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 1, 2015)

I am still sub'd but then again, I normally don't mess around with my account - I ignore it and never have any issues with BB that way.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 1, 2015)

This update cc info is really annoying me! I reserved 2 items through Birchbox Plus for January and am supposed to be charged tomorrow. They better fix this by then because I will not let them use the excuse of my cc not working.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 1, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> Actually now the site has gone haywire and says I have to update my billing method. I put it in and it deleted it and asked me to update again.


Ugh having the same issue. Emailed BB so we will see what they say.


----------



## carothcj (Jan 1, 2015)

1) got charged twice by BB this morning...I have one "monthly" account and one year account that I gifted myself and prepaid. We shall see if they clear this up quickly!

2) the cheat only worked for one of my accounts (I got the R&amp;R box on the other)and I got:

- LA FRESH nail polish remover wipes

- 100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara

- Ahmed Teas Assorted Teas

- Camille Beckman Glycerin Hand Therapy

- Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Shampoo

So, a five sample box and one of the samples is tea. Blech.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 1, 2015)

carothcj said:


> 1) got charged twice by BB this morning...I have one "monthly" account and one year account that I gifted myself and prepaid. We shall see if they clear this up quickly!
> 
> 2) the cheat only worked for one of my accounts (I got the R&amp;R box on the other)and I got:
> 
> ...


I have one charge on my card from BB this am. I have two accounts but one is pre-paid.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 1, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Samples aren't showing yet, but the page is there --
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/1


I can only get the link to work on one account (my prepaid account, which I did PYS on). It's pretty lame:

- Dr. Jart BB (I never use BBs)

- Juliette has a gun (makes sense they'd start getting fragrances in as quickly as possible now that it's a new year)

- Sumita Brow Pencil (I will give it a try but I love Dior Brow Styler and doubt this will be anywhere near it)

- No 4 Hairspray (I pretty much never use hairspray yet they send me a ton of it. Luckily my husband uses hair spray so he will get to this one eventually)

- essential Elements Lotion (my PYS - I loved the body wash - hope this is a decent size)

Can't wait to see what's in my other box that I left up to fate. That one is also my older sub so it should me mostly new stuff.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone know when you have to subscribe before they have the cut off date to ship out boxes? Is it before the 10th of the month? or is it the 1st, when they try and bill you?


----------



## JenTX (Jan 1, 2015)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know when you have to subscribe before they have the cut off date to ship out boxes? Is it before the 10th of the month? or is it the 1st, when they try and bill you?


They continue to ship boxes all month. As long as you subscribe by the end of January, you will get a January box.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 1, 2015)

I went to update my billing and it says


"You cannot update the billing information for this subscription."
but I still have the banner telling me to update!! I am on a 1-year sub that ends in july...


----------



## JenTX (Jan 1, 2015)

kgus22 said:


> I went to update my billing and it says
> 
> 
> "You cannot update the billing information for this subscription."
> but I still have the banner telling me to update!! I am on a 1-year sub that ends in july...


It's giving that notice even when I'm not logged in so it definitely seems like the website is just having an error.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 1, 2015)

JenTX said:


> It's giving that notice even when I'm not logged in so it definitely seems like the website is just having an error.


Yeah it's giving a 404 if I try to look at some items in the store so they're definitely having issues.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ladies! Theyre trying to stop you from canceling and resubbing every month by rebilling you. I had this problem with birchbox man for the past two months. If you contact customer service, they're going to scold you for canceling and re subbing all the time. They may have to manually upload and send your box in and you may not get your pys if you reserved one. The only reason why I cancelled and resubbed this month is because I was 10 points away from 500 points and I really wanted that vanity affair box. If I got 10 in points each month I was billed, they wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 1, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Ladies! Theyre trying to stop you from canceling and resubbing every month by rebilling you. I had this problem with birchbox man for the past two months. If you contact customer service, they're going to scold you for canceling and re subbing all the time. They may have to manually upload and send your box in and you may not get your pys if you reserved one. The only reason why I cancelled and resubbed this month is because I was 10 points away from 500 points and I really wanted that vanity affair box. If I got 10 in points each month I was billed, they wouldn't have this problem.


I first saw this come up on an account I've never cancelled in over 2 years of subbing, so I don't think that is the issue. Seems to just be a general website problem.


----------



## Karly65 (Jan 1, 2015)

JenTX said:


> I first saw this come up on an account I've never cancelled in over 2 years of subbing, so I don't think that is the issue. Seems to just be a general website problem.


Same with me. I've never cancelled and this will only be my fourth box with the service.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jan 1, 2015)

7 item box!

The Davines OI stuff, oil, shampoo, conditioner : I wonder which is the large sample?  I hope it's the oil.

The Rosemary lotion : I didn't PYS, but this is probably what I would have picked so I'm happy

Mirenesse Mattfinity lip rouge, which looks interesting

Hello liquid loofah

Sweet Science invisible daily tint/sun protection, not familiar with this, hope it's good!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 1, 2015)

All I know is that this happened to me twice in a row on my account.  They gave me a lecture on not cancelling and resubbing and that "the system is not set up to cancel and resub" over and over again.  I couldn't even review my box for points (they had to automatically give them to me).  I also had to follow up with them when my box didn't load ten days after I paid.  I also got multiple e-mail reminders telling me to update my billing info by "xyz date" or I would get no box.

I will say "I told you so" if necessary.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm getting the message too, and I've never cancelled or resubbed. I just have a year subscription. I think it's just a glitch.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2015)

Meh box.


Tinted Coola
No. 4 hairspray
Rosemary lotion
Manna Kadar Lip Locked
Harvey Prince Sincerely

Tinted face stuff is pretty much always too dark for me, and my skin tends to go all CHEMICALS BURNING GET IT OFF when I use sunblock (I do understand why they send sunblock in January:  Do you have any idea how many sunburns happen in winter with all of the sun reflecting off various surfaces, especially snow?  You can always tell the skiers in my area because of this.  I just can't wear sunblock on my face pretty much *ever* due to skin sensitivities).  Haaaate hairspray and alcohol-based fragrance.  The lotion is okay, and I can always use more as long as it's not so fragranced that it stings my super chapped bands.  I just hope that the Lip Locked is All of Me because I have tons of reds and bright pinks/fuchsias/magentas, and the others look like they're too warm for me.  I would not mind one single bit if my box changed completely.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 1, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Meh box.
> 
> 
> Tinted Coola
> ...


Have you tried Clarins SPF? It's super gentle and great with my sensitive skin.


----------



## flynt (Jan 1, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Meh box.
> 
> 
> Tinted Coola
> ...


This is the same box that is showing for me but I've received the tinted Coola before; I double checked and it's the exact same one.  Curious to see if it'll change or I get points for the dupe.  I do like it though and was thinking about buying it when summer comes around.  I have the gross problem of biking through gnat clouds in the summer and depending on the sunscreen I use the bugs will stick to my face and it is the grossest thing ever; it doesn't happen with this Coola.

But overall not the most exciting box. There's nothing I hate in there but nothing I'm really interested in trying either.


----------



## Soanders (Jan 1, 2015)

Does the Davines Oi have the same scent as their replumping line? I couldn't stand the smell of the replumping and now I'm set to get the Oi line...


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 1, 2015)

Soanders said:


> Does the Davines Oi have the same scent as their replumping line? I couldn't stand the smell of the replumping and now I'm set to set the Oi line...


Oi is completely different. Replumping is floral and Oi is more like baby powder. A lot of bloggers hated the oi- the common reaction was this smells like old lady perfume. While it's not my favorite smelling shampoo I really do like what it does to my hair.


----------



## EmL (Jan 1, 2015)

The cheat won't work for me. My PYS is Tocca. I'm also getting the billing notification, so hopefully that doesn't mess up my sample choice!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 1, 2015)

I can get my January box page to load, but there are no samples listed yet. I didn't pick a sample this month, so I'm really excited to see what I end up with!


----------



## Karly65 (Jan 1, 2015)

Billing notification is gone for me now. For those worried about your PYS, it appeared that my box for Jan had been charged and cleared to the card I had on my account before this snafu began. Also, my subscription had not been canceled.

So hopefully that means those of you who didn't suffer a cancellation won't have problems due to this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also the cheat won't work for me either. I'm planning on cutting back 1 or 2 sub boxes and BB hasn't impressed me with the Samples I got in my first 3 months. Jan will probably be the deciding factor.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 1, 2015)

The billing notification disappeared for me a few hours ago and the jan page comes up but without my samples. So I'm playing the waiting game now.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 1, 2015)

Man, I want the cheat to work, I'm really curious! I chose the R&amp;R box on my main account, but I left the 2nd one up to chance and I really want to know!

I think this will be my last month with a 2nd sub (just wanted to get up to 300 points, and I"m at 250 now) because I got into both NM VC and Ephemera and with both of those, I really can't justify 2 Birchboxes. I might splurge and get the Vanity Fair box with my points before I cancel, if I can find a decent code!


----------



## JenTX (Jan 1, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Man, I want the cheat to work, I'm really curious! I chose the R&amp;R box on my main account, but I left the 2nd one up to chance and I really want to know!
> 
> I think this will be my last month with a 2nd sub (just wanted to get up to 300 points, and I"m at 250 now) because I got into both NM VC and Ephemera and with both of those, I really can't justify 2 Birchboxes. I might splurge and get the Vanity Fair box with my points before I cancel, if I can find a decent code!


What's NM VC and Ephemera?


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 1, 2015)

k ladies I know this is way off subject but I just signed up for boxycharm. I currently have ipsy and birchbox and have to cancel one of them. in your opinion which one is better as of the last few months? just looking for advice because I'm soo torn and dont know! would love to hear yalls opinions


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 1, 2015)

JenTX said:


> What's NM VC and Ephemera?


notoriously morbid's vanishing cabinet and Aromaleigh Ephemera....Indie makeup subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Megan27ist (Jan 1, 2015)

@@nikkiaust17  I haven't been following the Ipsy bags much since I unsubed back in August, but I would keep BB.  They have better customer service and the points system is a lot better.  But Ipsy is more makeup and BB is more skin care, so it kind of depends on what you want to be getting.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 1, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> k ladies I know this is way off subject but I just signed up for boxycharm. I currently have ipsy and birchbox and have to cancel one of them. in your opinion which one is better as of the last few months? just looking for advice because I'm soo torn and dont know! would love to hear yalls opinions


Birchbox beats the other two, no contest. The sample sizes are smaller (you do get occasional full sizes but not as often), but the brands are nice and good quality. Birchbox does more skin and haircare than the other two.

Ipsy sends out the same tired junk brands over and over and after being with them for 2 years, I cancelled because there are more brands out there than MicaBella, Be a Bombshell, and Cailyn.

I like some things about Boxycharm, but they seem to be headed down the Ipsy route with their brands and I cancelled before last month. I'm at the point where I don't need more full sized makeup unless it's actually something nice or interesting. 

Of course, it depends what you are looking for out of a sub. If you want full sized makeup and don't mind getting a lot of repeat brands (which most of us find to be poor quality), go for Ipsy or Boxycharm. They're both great ways to build up a makeup collection.

f you are truly looking to sample a variety of things, with a great points system, Birchbox is the way to go.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 1, 2015)

k I think I'll keep birch box then because boxycharm I think I'll get enough makeup. thnx!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 1, 2015)

This is up, if anyone hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 1, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> k I think I'll keep birch box then because boxycharm I think I'll get enough makeup. thnx!


I think those two would be a good combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 1, 2015)

OH I'm excited for more pretty boxes! I use them to organize my makeup and I'm tired of the brown ones.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 1, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> OH I'm excited for more pretty boxes! I use them to organize my makeup and I'm tired of the brown ones.


I'm excited for this too! I just used my December ones for some re-organization in my makeup area &amp; they look so pretty!


----------



## JenTX (Jan 1, 2015)

The extra 10 points is nice.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 1, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> k ladies I know this is way off subject but I just signed up for boxycharm. I currently have ipsy and birchbox and have to cancel one of them. in your opinion which one is better as of the last few months? just looking for advice because I'm soo torn and dont know! would love to hear yalls opinions


I did this back in May 2014.  I cancelled my Ipsy and stayed with Birchbox.  I just love my birchbox.  I look forward to spending my birchbox points mostly.  At first I was going to cancel both IPSY and Birchbox and just go with BoxyCharm.  So I cancelled my IPSY first, then I just never cancelled Birchbox mostly because if you look at it you spend $10 for the box and you get samples and pay no shipping.  Then if you review everything in your box you get points that are worth $5.  So technically you just pay $5.  I love to use my points when there is a 20% off or something like that going on also.  You go out and spend $5 - $10 on a hamburger all the time and it is something I look forward too each month.  I just have BoxyCharm and Birchbox now and I don't miss my IPSY.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 1, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> On the desktop version I can see it when I click on the 'your box/this month's box' link at the top.  Under "December Decked Out" there is a place to share on fb/twitter.
> 
> I know I did this on my other acct using the mobile version, but I'm not sure if I found it the same way.
> 
> HTH


thanks, I didn't know this.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 1, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Mom's isn't working either, but I chose the R&amp;R box on her account, so no mystery there.


what's the link?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 1, 2015)

casey anne said:


> This update cc info is really annoying me! I reserved 2 items through Birchbox Plus for January and am supposed to be charged tomorrow. They better fix this by then because I will not let them use the excuse of my cc not working.


That's what they did with me for the December BB Plus. They keep sending a reply stating, "If we are unable to charge your card the first time, you will not receive your Birchbox Plus item." When I say that's not acceptable, they ask how can they help, then give me the same response.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 1, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> That's what they did with me for the December BB Plus. They keep sending a reply stating, "If we are unable to charge your card the first time, you will not receive your Birchbox Plus item." When I say that's not acceptable, they ask how can they help, then give me the same response.


I guess we'll see if my payment goes through tomorrow or not. Ugh.


----------



## liilak (Jan 1, 2015)

The Coola SPF is actually a mineral sunblock not a chemical one which is why I like it so much.  Give it a try, you might not have the same problem. 



meaganola said:


> Meh box.
> 
> 
> Tinted Coola
> ...


----------



## liilak (Jan 1, 2015)

Whoa I love the Davines OI stuff, didn't know they were still giving them out! Jealous!



Zymmy said:


> 7 item box!
> 
> The Davines OI stuff, oil, shampoo, conditioner : I wonder which is the large sample?  I hope it's the oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

sweetietaa said:


> what's the link?


It's up-thread somewhere -- sorry, I don't have it handy.


----------



## H_D (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree with another poster- all of the boxes I've seen so far are pretty meh this month.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 1, 2015)

liilak said:


> The Coola SPF is actually a mineral sunblock not a chemical one which is why I like it so much. Give it a try, you might not have the same problem.


Good to know.  I prefer mineral sunblocks on my face because some chemical ones give me a rash.  I can wear long sleeves for a few days until a rash on my arms goes away, but I really don't want that to happen on my face.  Now if only the color is not too dark for me, I'll be happy!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks like I'm getting


Tinted Coola  (I always like more sunscreen, and I'm interested to try a mineral one. I don't see any shade options, which makes me worry it will be too dark for my pale-ass self.)
It's a 10 spray (Just got this in an Ulta GWP recently. I haven't tried it yet, so I'm not sure if I'm happy or sad that I'm getting more.)
Perlier Body Balm (Big ol yawn to more lotion. Although yes I will use it.)
Manna Kadar Lip Locked (I've heard good but not great things. We shall seeeee.)
When sheet mask (Yay! I have very very few sheet masks)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 1, 2015)

I would love a facial sheet mask even though I have tons of them! haha


----------



## biancardi (Jan 1, 2015)

oh and btw - if you share your december's box on twitter or FB, you will get the 10 points now.  So, it actually started in december  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ooh, video goodies! I traded for that Sumita liner in the olive/khaki sort of color from last month and I love it, so I'd be thrilled to get the gold one. And the Mirenesse Glossy Kiss is actually the sample that first turned me on to Birchbox... I needed a red lip, my BB-subscribing friend handed me hers in Flirty Kiss, and it was love. Fingers crossed!


----------



## seagirl (Jan 1, 2015)

Zymmy said:


> 7 item box!
> 
> The Davines OI stuff, oil, shampoo, conditioner : I wonder which is the large sample? I hope it's the oil.
> 
> ...


When I got it it was the oil


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 1, 2015)

seagirl said:


> When I got it it was the oil


It was the conditioner for me... and I agree about the scent. To me it was very old-fashioned-powdery-grandma-y.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 1, 2015)

sweetietaa said:


> what's the link?


  


MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> It's up-thread somewhere -- sorry, I don't have it handy.


https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/1

There you go!


----------



## Beckilg (Jan 1, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Good to know. I prefer mineral sunblocks on my face because some chemical ones give me a rash. I can wear long sleeves for a few days until a rash on my arms goes away, but I really don't want that to happen on my face. Now if only the color is not too dark for me, I'll be happy!


 I'm also super pale and actually loved the Coola mineral sunscreen. It looked way too dark at first but once it was rubbed into my face it was fine! Just wish it was cheaper...


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 1, 2015)

WEI™

Wei Manuka Bee Venom Mask
I gifted my Mom a 3 month subscription and her first box (not counting the "welcome box") is awesome! She's receiving this mask!


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh I really want to try the concealer.  Fingers crossed! (This item: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/miracle-skin-transformer-treat-conceal)

I tried the trick, but nothing is loaded yet (I did NOT pick a sample.)  I also noticed that I had a banner about my credit card earlier this morning, but they already charged me...so I ignored it.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 1, 2015)

Are you guys seeing your boxes already? I can't see mine yet. As for the spoiler vid....I want either that eye liner or lip crayon!!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 1, 2015)

3babydolls said:


> Are you guys seeing your boxes already? I can't see mine yet. As for the spoiler vid....I want either that eye liner or lip crayon!!!


Yes and mine is sort of boring..

No 4 non-aerosol hairspray

Sumita brow pencil (kind of excited to try)

Essentiel Elements lotion

Juliet has a gun perfume

Dr Jart premium BB cream (I own the full size and really like this)


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 1, 2015)

i picked the r&amp;r box and cant see mine lol kinda silly, well ya might as well let us see ours


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 1, 2015)

I just watched the sneak peak video posted today (yesterday?) and the only thing that looks interesting is the Sumita eyeliner. But I already own all of them from that kit as well as the blue/grey/purple/black kit. The ones in the boxes this month will not set or stay on my waterline, but the others are freaking amazing and last all day. I wish they had the gold/olive/brown kit in the same formula as the blue/etc. kit. Box combos so far are not my cup of tea. I really hope there are better ones once they all load.

ETA: I love the lipstick. I have 4 of them. They're awesome, but they require a lip liner and they're not long-lasting.


----------



## flynt (Jan 1, 2015)

My original theory was that you can only see your box if it only contains items that are already in the Birchbox shop.  But I realized that isn't right because mine includes Harvey Prince Sincerely even though there is no product page for it.  Maybe they are gradually building the box pages?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 1, 2015)

My box still doesn't show.

From the preview, I don't really have anything I have to have. I got the Sumita in the olive color last month and it is pretty. I got the Glossy Kiss crayon aaaaages ago when they first sent them out (probably 2 years ago?) and it is nice (but it's an orangey red so I only wear it when that mood strikes).


----------



## meaganola (Jan 1, 2015)

Mark me down as super excited about the boxes themselves! I've started using them to organize my indie subs, and a shelf of brown is *boring*. The colorful ones will make it even more fun to keep everything organized! (Yes, I do actually think it's fun to organize things. And I have a longstanding obsession with neat boxes. It's a win all around! At least it is as long as I can keep myself to just *one* box a month and resist getting a second SO PRETTY! box any given month.)


----------



## flynt (Jan 1, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> My box still doesn't show.
> 
> From the preview, I don't really have anything I have to have. I got the Sumita in the olive color last month and it is pretty. I got the Glossy Kiss crayon aaaaages ago when they first sent them out (probably 2 years ago?) and it is nice (but it's an orangey red so I only wear it when that mood strikes).


Have you sharpened your Glossy Kiss crayon yet?  I got mine around the same time but it doesn't fit in my Urban Decay sharpener.  I've worn it completely down but I didn't want to buy another sharpener if I wasn't sure it would fit.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

flynt said:


> Have you sharpened your Glossy Kiss crayon yet?  I got mine around the same time but it doesn't fit in my Urban Decay sharpener.  I've worn it completely down but I didn't want to buy another sharpener if I wasn't sure it would fit.


Yeah, I sharpened it...I can't remember what sharpener I used for sure but I think it was just a basic Ulta one!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Mark me down as super excited about the boxes themselves! I've started using them to organize my indie subs, and a shelf of brown is *boring*. The colorful ones will make it even more fun to keep everything organized! (Yes, I do actually think it's fun to organize things. And I have a longstanding obsession with neat boxes. It's a win all around! At least it is as long as I can keep myself to just *one* box a month and resist getting a second SO PRETTY! box any given month.)


Yep, I haven't been able to settle on a way of organizing my indies that doesn't irk me (I like to have collections together, but then again I like to have things in rainbow order, etc) so having lots of pretty boxes will give me more organization options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kjuno (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't see my box yet, darnit. I'm really hoping for something for acne prone skin in my box. I hate that I'm in my 30s and still break out like a teen. In the meantime, anyone have some great products for acne to recommend? I have 600 bb points I need to spend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 2, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> I can't see my box yet, darnit. I'm really hoping for something for acne prone skin in my box. I hate that I'm in my 30s and still break out like a teen. In the meantime, anyone have some great products for acne to recommend? I have 600 bb points I need to spend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Vasanti Brighten Up! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator. Exfoliating is an important step to keep dead skin cells from clogging pores, especially in the Winter. I have adult acne, which I hate, and almost nothing works. Using Vasanti twice a week has given me the best anti-acne results of anything I've ever used on my face.


----------



## Kjuno (Jan 2, 2015)

I loved my sample of Vasanti. I've been meaning to buy it for months now. I think I'll add it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> I loved my sample of Vasanti. I've been meaning to buy it for months now. I think I'll add it.


I agree with the exfoliation, any time I don't do it at least 2-3 times a week, I get more breakouts, ugh. If you will use benzoyl peroxide, I had good luck with the DDF gel bb has in their shop.

(And ouside of Birchbox, look for toners and treatments with tea tree and/or witch hazel! And aloe!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

OH, and there is also a DDF mask with sulfur that I've been wanting to try, it's expensive but gets really good reviews.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Jan 2, 2015)

One of my boxes is getting:

MyChelle Advanced Argan Oil

Coastal Scents Revealed 2 sampler

Oribe Shampoo for Beautiful Color

Tocca Crema da Mano

Dr Lipp Nipple Balm

I'm okay with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not sure what the deal is with my second box. I don't seem to be getting any of the emails about it. I hope the subscription has worked out okay. I might have to touch base with BB customer support and ask them what the deal is.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't see anything on my account yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the Tocca as my PYS.

Also I had to call Birchbox to get them to cancel my account from automatically renewing (I had a 1-yr prepaid) because the cancel/opt-out button was strangely missing. Hopefully this won't screw with me receiving my January box.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 2, 2015)

I cancelled and resubbed last month to use a 100 point code, so I wasn't supposed to be charged for my box this month. Well I was charged and because I recently switched banks I didn't have enough funds in my bank so I got a $35 overdraft charge. I'm so annoyed.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 2, 2015)

bonita22 said:


> I cancelled and resubbed last month to use a 100 point code, so I wasn't supposed to be charged for my box this month. Well I was charged and because I recently switched banks I didn't have enough funds in my bank so I got a $35 overdraft charge. I'm so annoyed.


Yup. That's the double billing I was talking about. Let birchbox know and they'll refund it. Not sure about the overdraft though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 2, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> Vasanti Brighten Up! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator. Exfoliating is an important step to keep dead skin cells from clogging pores, especially in the Winter. I have adult acne, which I hate, and almost nothing works. Using Vasanti twice a week has given me the best anti-acne results of anything I've ever used on my face.


This. Love that stuff. I think you need it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd contact your bank about a refund on the overdraft, something similar happened to me (a mistaken automatic charge) and Bank of America refunded me after I spoke to a customer service agent.
 


nc42 said:


> Yup. That's the double billing I was talking about. Let birchbox know and they'll refund it. Not sure about the overdraft though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





bonita22 said:


> I cancelled and resubbed last month to use a 100 point code, so I wasn't supposed to be charged for my box this month. Well I was charged and because I recently switched banks I didn't have enough funds in my bank so I got a $35 overdraft charge. I'm so annoyed.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 2, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> I can't see my box yet, darnit. I'm really hoping for something for acne prone skin in my box. I hate that I'm in my 30s and still break out like a teen. In the meantime, anyone have some great products for acne to recommend? I have 600 bb points I need to spend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This won't help you for using point buts the First Aid Beauty Red Clay cleanser as well as the cleansing pads are awesome for acne prone skin. I've never had something work so well.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 2, 2015)

Just so you guys know, if you aren't familiar with this....

If you are the type (like me) who hates flooding their fb feed with spam, on your birchbox share you can select "only you" on the box, that way it only shows up for you but doesn't annoy your friends, and you still shared it.


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 2, 2015)

If I cancel today, will I still be able to review what I get in my box for points?  I have a yearly subscription but don't want to auto renew and just noticed that the option to opt out of the autorenew is up. I don't want to do it too early and miss out on points though!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 2, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> Vasanti Brighten Up! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator. Exfoliating is an important step to keep dead skin cells from clogging pores, especially in the Winter. I have adult acne, which I hate, and almost nothing works. Using Vasanti twice a week has given me the best anti-acne results of anything I've ever used on my face.


Good to know.  Because I have at least THREE of those in sample size (two from subs and one from a pick 2 mystery sample pack).  I will move that up to next in the list of peel/exfoliator stuff to use, then.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 2, 2015)

Blah none of my boxes show with the little website trick thinggy boo!

I had that billing error thing pop up a few months ago, I updated my billing was charged for the box and still had errors.  I got my box without any problems.  I think it's a coding glitch/problem with the site not an attempt to scold anyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxymama (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi New Box Friends!

I was gifted a box for the year from my husband, and this is my first subscription service.  I am kind of excited because I really buy ALOT (too much) makeup and skin care but in the same colors and brands over and over.  Will be good to branch out.  Below is my box.  But question to all you box gurus...if they send a "bonus" item will it be listed here or does it just show up in your box "unannounced?"  I only ask because I have tea listed and was not sure if they count that as a bonus or an item.  (Weirdly I am ok with the tea this time because I like all the other items and its Winter.)

Juicy Couture fragrance

Vasanti Brighten Up face rejuvantor

Inika Mineral Eyeshadow

Ahmad Assorted teas (picture shows mango)

Toni&amp;Guy Prep heat protection spray

I received my box two days after the end of the PYS.  Would have loved the Tocca.  But I have enough Tocca hand cream from Sephora Black Friday to last me three more months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 2, 2015)

All of my "bonus" lifestyle options were included in my list of goods.


----------



## KatieKat (Jan 2, 2015)

According to the little trick I am getting:

Dr Jart Premium BB cream

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss

Essential Elements Rosemary Body Lotion

Christian Siriano Silhouette Eau de Parfum

Key West Aloe Gentle Aloe Facial Cleanser

I didn't pick a sample this month, but figured I would end up with the Rosemary lotion anyway as it was the only one of the three that I haven't received already. This is a decent box for me minus the perfume.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 2, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> I can't see my box yet, darnit. I'm really hoping for something for acne prone skin in my box. I hate that I'm in my 30s and still break out like a teen. In the meantime, anyone have some great products for acne to recommend? I have 600 bb points I need to spend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If this comes back in stock it's an awesome deal --

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/vasanti-brightenup-and-detox-facial-cleansing-kit

It's the BrightenUP with the Detox cleanser for $46 (was $48 when I bought it).  For $12 more than just the BrightenUP you get to try the cleanser.  I'm enjoying both of them right now.

There is just something awesome about these -- ease of use, light and pleasant fragrance and most of all, their effectiveness.


----------



## RedBadger (Jan 2, 2015)

The bonus item will show up in your list, and you can review it. However, I'm pretty sure that tea is a "regular" item, and not a bonus. Bonus items are usually drugstore brands, such as the Chapstick we received this year and the Jergens lotion sample. They do not count as one of the (at least) 5 samples that you get every month.

What an awesome gift from your husband! I hope you love your Birchbox!

Don't forget to keep all your cute boxes for 2015. According to the sneak peek video, there is something special planned for having all 12 boxes.

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-january-2015-sneak-peek-giveaway-samples-theme



roxymama said:


> Hi New Box Friends!
> 
> I was gifted a box for the year from my husband, and this is my first subscription service.  I am kind of excited because I really buy ALOT (too much) makeup and skin care but in the same colors and brands over and over.  Will be good to branch out.  Below is my box.  But question to all you box gurus...if they send a "bonus" item will it be listed here or does it just show up in your box "unannounced?"  I only ask because I have tea listed and was not sure if they count that as a bonus or an item.  (Weirdly I am ok with the tea this time because I like all the other items and its Winter.)
> 
> ...


----------



## tamberella (Jan 2, 2015)

Since I can't see anything on the cheat this time, I sure wish I could find the box pages so I could at least dream a little of what box I might want.  But no luck there either.  It seems like maybe birchbox has found a way to hide them from us.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 2, 2015)

arg! so aggravated the cheat doesn't work for me! I thought perhaps by today it would. I think it's because I just got my dec box but who knows, maybe it's just random. I am hoping for some better makeup than just gloss this time but if I don't get any I may have to change up my profile.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 2, 2015)

tamberella said:


> Since I can't see anything on the cheat this time, I sure wish I could find the box pages so I could at least dream a little of what box I might want.  But no luck there either.  It seems like maybe birchbox has found a way to hide them from us.


I posted the preview a few posts up.


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 2, 2015)

The cheat link you posted I don't think is correct for me.

It shows a Harvey Prince, a Marcelle BB Cream, and the Model Co Bronzer....all three of which I've gotten in the past. That means I won't be getting that box right? Three of the five are ones I've received before. They're not variations either. Weird. I guess I have to wait until the 10th to learn what I'm getting


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 2, 2015)

and that Vasanti lasts forever! that sample lasted me like 2 months!! using sparingly of course. and with the curated box, i wont get one of those pretty ones will i? in that sneak peek when she said keep the boxes all year we have something up our sleeve. i wont have the pretty january one    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 2, 2015)

[quote name="nikkiaust17" post="2360185" timestamp="and with the curated box, i wont get one of those pretty ones will i? in that sneak peek when she said keep the boxes all year we have something up our sleeve. i wont have the pretty january one    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was wondering the same thing. I got a curated box too (which by they way isn't showing up with the 'sneak peek' yet it seems) and I want that cute mauve box. Darn. But I'm really excited about the Mana Kadar, tea and Sheet mask on the other hand. Can't wait to get my box!


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 2, 2015)

chaosintoart said:


> The cheat link you posted I don't think is correct for me.
> 
> It shows a Harvey Prince, a Marcelle BB Cream, and the Model Co Bronzer....all three of which I've gotten in the past. That means I won't be getting that box right? Three of the five are ones I've received before. They're not variations either. Weird. I guess I have to wait until the 10th to learn what I'm getting


This is the box that showed up for me and I have received the Key West Lotion before.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 2, 2015)

@@tamberella the cheat also isn't working for me, I just get the January banner, so I want box pages to load, too, so that I can have some fun trying to figure out what I can get! I wasn't able to do a sample choice for this month, so I should have lots of options (hopefully good ones! last time I couldn't pick a sample, my box was kind of meh).


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 2, 2015)

The cheat isn't working for me, but maybe that means I'm getting a different box than the ones that are loading. I didn't choose any sample this month. I hope to get a lotion, a manuka mask, Juliette has a gun, or anything from the video, except for the green eyeliner, because I bought the full size of that last month.

The eyeliner didn't look as good on me as the person in the photo, but it is good eyeliner.

I think it's interesting that they are sampling a bee venom mask. I accidentally bought manuka honey with bee venom, last year, instead of regular manuka honey. I discovered my mistake by eating a bite, wow! Bonkers. That stuff is not cheap, so I did some research and learned that some very high end brands sell cosmetics with bee venom, because it apparently helps stimulate collagen growth. I did several masks with it, once on it's own, too sticky for me! And the following times mixed with different ingredients like yogurt, etc. I ended up giving the honey away to someone with lyme disease, because he needed it more than me. But it only takes a tiny amount for a face mask, so it is much more economical than buying it as a cosmetic. I may buy another (smaller) jar, eventually.

I'd also like to try the concealer. I really like the one I use now, but it's one of those things I must continue searching for something better.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2015)

Did anyone get charged for Birchbox Plus today?


----------



## casey anne (Jan 2, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Did anyone get charged for Birchbox Plus today?


Of course not!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Of course not!!


I'm getting nervous! I didn't have any billing issues but I wasn't charged for BB Plus today. 

I e-mailed. I'll be really sad if I don't get my sweatshirt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Jan 2, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> I'm getting nervous! I didn't have any billing issues but I wasn't charged for BB Plus today.
> 
> I e-mailed. I'll be really sad if I don't get my sweatshirt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had the weird alert for billing yesterday but it eventually disappeared. I also emailed this morning but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 2, 2015)

If the cheat is right, I'm getting:


Dr. Jart Premium Beauty Balm - ok
Sumita Brow Pencil - awesome! My HG - I hope I get it in the right color.
Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume - ok
No 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray - ok
Essential Elements Wake Up Rosemary Lotion - loved the body wash. I expect I'll really like this as well.
I can deal with this box. I'm getting one of the curated boxes on my main account. I think I chose the R &amp; R.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 2, 2015)

@allistra44... I see that my Birchbox Plus just went through on my cc. I hope it did for you too!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 2, 2015)

casey anne said:


> @allistra44... I see that my Birchbox Plus just went through on my cc. I hope it did for you too!!


YESSSSSSSSs mine went through too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

We're going to be so stylin'


----------



## casey anne (Jan 2, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> YESSSSSSSSs mine went through too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> We're going to be so stylin'


Maybe they'll be good luck charms for the playoffs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kjuno (Jan 2, 2015)

I gave my mom a gift sub last month. She just called me and asked what I was getting in my box. I told her we won't know until the 10th. Then she tells me she just logged onto bb and pulled up this months box! She's getting a sumita brow pencil, naobay lotion, an aloe infused facial cleanser, mirrenesse lip gloss, and a "french perfume in a purple bottle"

Mine still won't show. Lol.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 2, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> I gave my mom a gift sub last month. She just called me and asked what I was getting in my box. I told her we won't know until the 10th. Then she tells me she just logged onto bb and pulled up this months box! She's getting a sumita brow pencil, naobay lotion, an aloe infused facial cleanser, mirrenesse lip gloss, and a "french perfume in a purple bottle"
> 
> Mine still won't show. Lol.


She may actually be getting a December box. Did it say it was a January box for her on the site?


----------



## Kjuno (Jan 2, 2015)

Well she got her welcome box in December and also was able to do the pys.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 2, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> Well she got her welcome box in December and also was able to do the pys.


Oh wow, she must have some lucky glitch then!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 2, 2015)

liilak said:


> I'd contact your bank about a refund on the overdraft, something similar happened to me (a mistaken automatic charge) and Bank of America refunded me after I spoke to a customer service agent.


My bank refunded me the overdraft charges but I'm still waiting to hear from Birchbox.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 2, 2015)

can't see mine yet not even on cheat


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 2, 2015)

Here is my box with the trick.  I did not pick a sample.  I hope I like something when I receive it. 

Perlier Intensive Nurturing Body Balm

Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream

Neil George Shampoo

Neil George Conditioner

Coastal Scents Revealed 2


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 2, 2015)

According to the cheat I'm getting:


Whish three whishes body butter
Karma organic spa soybean oil and tea tree oil nail polish remover
Manna Kadar lip locked
Curl keeper by curly hair solutions curl keeper gel
Paula's choice resist moisture renewal oil booster
Looks like the Paula's choice product is new to birchbox. The only sample I'm not really excited about getting is the curl keeper gel but I'll still give it a whirl when I get it...


----------



## MrsMeow (Jan 2, 2015)

My January box using the cheat is very meh.

Dr.Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm

Whish Three Whishes Body Butter

Mirenesse Mattfinity Lip Rouge

Harvey Prince Hello Liquid Loofah

Christian Siriano Silhoutte Eau de Parfum

I've never liked anything from Dr.Jart or Whish, and while I actually really like Hello (it's my go-to summer scent), I don't like scented scented soaps.  I'm neutral on the parfum.  The lip rouge can be good, as long as it's not bright red.  Oh well, can't win them all.


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 2, 2015)

One of my accounts is showing up when I click in the All Samples button.  On that account I am getting:

Coola Tinted SPF

No 4 Hairspray

Cynthia Rowley Lip Stain

Essential Elements Wake Up Lotion

Harvey Prince Sincerely

Another account shows with the trick and I'm getting:

Dr. Jart BB

Vasanti

Whish Body Butter

Sumitra Brow Pencil

Harvey Price Sincerely

The third account isn't showing yet, but that one is the R&amp;R box.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Jan 2, 2015)

The cheat isn't working for me. = ( I'm so impatient, lol.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 2, 2015)

Kelli said:


> @@tamberella the cheat also isn't working for me, I just get the January banner, so I want box pages to load, too, so that I can have some fun trying to figure out what I can get! I wasn't able to do a sample choice for this month, so I should have lots of options (hopefully good ones! last time I couldn't pick a sample, my box was kind of meh).


I just get the banner also, but I did pick the tocca.  I am thinking they changed something up on the box pages because they usually give you a message saying error 404 by this time when you try to type them in.  This time there is nothing so it is not looking good to be able to look at boxes.  They might have messed up the year or something like that again.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 2, 2015)

What is this cheat you speak of?


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 2, 2015)

The cheat shows me as getting TWO freaking eye creams on one account. What an aggravating box. The other 3 items are the EE lotion, Staniac, and Curl Keeper gel. Yawn, yawn, yawn.


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 2, 2015)

Cheat isn't working for me yet. I'm pretty anxious since this is the first time in 5 months I'm leaving it up to the BB Gods, no PYS or featured/guest box. I thought the sample choice options were a joke, but that's just my hatred of body lotion samples coming through. (Seriously, I get lotions and moisturizers every month when I have oily skin, grr) Hopefully they are good to me. 

I'm also *really* excited to hear that they're decorating the boxes this year. They've heard our cries! The Winter box was so beautiful, and I will definitely be keeping the boxes of 2015 if they continue to be that cute.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 2, 2015)

I was able to use the cheat on my desktop but not my phone. I don't remember exactly what I was getting, but nothing very exciting. The ModelCo bronzer, SeaRx, some lotion, and two other boring things that I don't remember.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 2, 2015)

Saphirehaze said:


> What is this cheat you speak of?


Yes, I would like to know the cheat too.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 2, 2015)

Saphirehaze said:


> What is this cheat you speak of?


Log in to BB. Click on Your Box/All Samples. When it loads (by month now) click on December.  Using the above instructions your URL should read

***birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2014/12*** 

go up and change the end of the URL to reflect this year/month - so you would backspace over the end and change it to 2015/1. Unfortunately (for some of us at least) that is not yet working.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 3, 2015)

sweetietaa said:


> I did this back in May 2014.  I cancelled my Ipsy and stayed with Birchbox.  I just love my birchbox.  I look forward to spending my birchbox points mostly.  At first I was going to cancel both IPSY and Birchbox and just go with BoxyCharm.  So I cancelled my IPSY first, then I just never cancelled Birchbox mostly because if you look at it you spend $10 for the box and you get samples and pay no shipping.  Then if you review everything in your box you get points that are worth $5.  So technically you just pay $5.  I love to use my points when there is a 20% off or something like that going on also.  You go out and spend $5 - $10 on a hamburger all the time and it is something I look forward too each month.  I just have BoxyCharm and Birchbox now and I don't miss my IPSY.


* I also ditched Ipsy and kept Birchbox. No regrets!*



roxymama said:


> Hi New Box Friends!
> 
> I was gifted a box for the year from my husband, and this is my first subscription service.  I am kind of excited because I really buy ALOT (too much) makeup and skin care but in the same colors and brands over and over.  Will be good to branch out.  Below is my box.  But question to all you box gurus...if they send a "bonus" item will it be listed here or does it just show up in your box "unannounced?"  I only ask because I have tea listed and was not sure if they count that as a bonus or an item.  (Weirdly I am ok with the tea this time because I like all the other items and its Winter.)
> 
> ...


*All items in your box will show on your box page, even bonus items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*



redbadger said:


> The bonus item will show up in your list, and you can review it. However, I'm pretty sure that tea is a "regular" item, and not a bonus. Bonus items are usually drugstore brands, such as the Chapstick we received this year and the Jergens lotion sample. They do not count as one of the (at least) 5 samples that you get every month.
> 
> What an awesome gift from your husband! I hope you love your Birchbox!
> 
> ...


*Consumables (tea, chocolate, vitamins, etc) are typically considered "lifestyle extras". The Chapstick, Jergens, Bic pen, etc are usually called "Finds", I believe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 3, 2015)

I noticed in the Sneak Peek video that Rachel specifically mentioned several times that there would be 5 products in each box. I remember when there was something posted somewhere stating to review samples to earn up to 50 points. So maybe they're evening things out and sending 5 product and only 5 product boxes from now on?


----------



## casey anne (Jan 3, 2015)

Sort of off topic, but do we receive points for Birchbox Plus items added on??


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> I noticed in the Sneak Peek video that Rachel specifically mentioned several times that there would be 5 products in each box. I remember when there was something posted somewhere stating to review samples to earn up to 50 points. So maybe they're evening things out and sending 5 product and only 5 product boxes from now on?


I don't think so...I feel like they've been referring to boxes as being 5 products for a while...they probably say 5 because that's the "base box", I'm sure there will still be extras, etc.


----------



## kaelahbae (Jan 3, 2015)

My box is showing and it's pretty lackluster. It's the same one that's been posted a couple of times:

Dr. Jart+ Beauty Balm

Juliette Has a Gun (I received the Anyway version last year and HATED it... hope this is better)

Sumita Brow Pencil (I wish I was getting the eyeliner instead!)

No. 4 hairspray

Rosemary lotion (my PYS)


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 3, 2015)

For those of you who are relatively new to Birchbox, two years ago the box was '4-5 items' plus an extra or lifestyle item. So technically the fact they have been repeating that it is '5items' is now technically better. They've always given some boxes with six or seven, but the mostly the boxes have five items.


----------



## MessyJesi (Jan 3, 2015)

January will be my 6th box, and all of them have been 5 item boxes. Except maybe the one with the chocolate in it.


----------



## angienharry (Jan 3, 2015)

Couldn't get the trick to work on my phone but got it to work on my laptop!!

Kinda meh for me.

I'm getting:

Miracle skin eye and face (I will try it, and it's a good looking sample, but I'm just swimming in these types of products).

Stainiac - Love the balm but also have 2 of these in my stash

Essential elements Rosemary body lotion -excited for this.

Balance me eye cream-see item 1

Curl keeper - just finished a sample of this and it's just ok. There are curly hair products that work better for my hair.

I would have loved the Mirennesse glossy kiss. I bought a full sized one and LOVE it and would have loved a travel size for my gym bag makeup bag.

I don't think its BB's fault I'm disappointed this month. I have so much in my stash. For New Years I organized all of my boxes I had sitting around and wow, I was pretty shocked. I need to reevaluated subs, but instead I signed up for kloverbox. Maybe I need a 12 step program, I'm starting to think I have a problem!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 3, 2015)

angienharry said:


> Couldn't get the trick to work on my phone but got it to work on my laptop!!
> 
> Kinda meh for me.
> 
> ...


honestly i think this looks like an awesome box.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 3, 2015)

The cheat works for me. I'm pretty pleased if this is accurate:

Davines OI / Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion (foil packet) - yay

Davines OI / Shampoo (foil packet) - yay

Davines OI / Conditioner - yay 

Essential Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body Lotion (PYS) - yay (got the body wash last month)

Mirenesse Mattfinity Lip Rouge - yay

Harvey Prince Hello Liquid Loofah - curious to try

Sweet Science Invisible Daily Tine SPF 35 - may or may not use as I am pretty pale

I've gotten two boxes now with my new sub (last time was back in 2012), and I have to say that I am much more pleased with the matching to my profile than a few years ago.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 3, 2015)

I picked Tocca for my PYS &amp; still can't see my box w/the cheat.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The 10th seems really far away too.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 3, 2015)

You and I are in the same boat.  I don't know what is going on with the tocca.  I hope we aren't going to have problems getting our boxes like others in the past months.  You are right the 10th seems so far away!


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 3, 2015)

I also picked the tocca and can't see mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmL (Jan 3, 2015)

Yup - Tocca boat over here! Hopefully give us some good samples!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 3, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Sort of off topic, but do we receive points for Birchbox Plus items added on??


Yep! I did last month. But I don't see mine for this month yet.


----------



## KMED1 (Jan 3, 2015)

I picked the essential elements on two of my accounts and the R &amp; R box on one.  I can't do the trick on any of my accounts or on my mothers account that picked the essential elements  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmryAnn (Jan 3, 2015)

EmL said:


> Yup - Tocca boat over here! Hopefully give us some good samples!


Same here... hmm.  Seems like a pattern.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 3, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> The cheat works for me. I'm pretty pleased if this is accurate:
> 
> Davines OI / Oil Absolute Beautifying Potion (foil packet) - yay
> 
> ...


Eight items?!?


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 3, 2015)

Where are the box pages???? I feel like the cheat takes some of the fun away.....


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 3, 2015)

Where are the box pages???? I feel like the cheat takes some of the fun away.....


----------



## H_D (Jan 3, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> Eight items?!?


wow! I pretty much only get 5 these days, 6 if I am lucky. I used to get 7,sometimes eight a few years ago.


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 3, 2015)

Anybody got a clicky or non-clicky truck? Mine still has December. The cheat doesn't work yet either. I have a feeling my box will be a late shipment this month.


----------



## H_D (Jan 3, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> Where are the box pages???? I feel like the cheat takes some of the fun away.....


Well, you can always NOT look!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 3, 2015)

I am sure that there is no rhyme or reason to the people (like myself) who can't see theirs yet. Except they haven't prepared ours yet. I chose the rosemary lotion. I check every day though to see if they've put it up though.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 3, 2015)

Jan box is showing on mobile w/o using a cheat.





ETA:  Only on the non R&amp;R acct - that one is still showing Dec


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 3, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Jan box is showing on mobile w/o using a cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The jan banner doesn't even show for me on mobile.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 3, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> The jan banner doesn't even show for me on mobile.


It doesn't on my other acct either.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 3, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Jan box is showing on mobile w/o using a cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine still only shows december


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Jan 3, 2015)

I kind of forgot about this place until now!

I took the leap of faith and didn't choose a PYS on either account.

Also not showing my boxes on either account. I've already received a lot of the items posted here so far, so I can only imagine what I could be getting!

Also, I'm trying to work on being more present and in the moment in life and Birchbox makes it so difficult!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashmarie417 (Jan 4, 2015)

First post. Cheat wasn't working for me until after midnight. It seems so far its a 4 item box I didn't pick a psy

Sumita Brow Pencil

Essential Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body Lotion

Mirenesse Mattfinity Lip Rouge

When Travelmate Sheetmask


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

Well my box finally showed and I am not happy.... I am becoming disillusioned with BB.... But I think I'll give it one more month before I make any decisions.

Anyway, here it is:

Dr. Jart BB Cream

Juliette Has a Gun

Sumita Brow Pencil

No 4 Non Aerosol Hairspray (I never use product in my hair.)

Rosemary Body Lotion (about the only thing I like, and it's the item I chose!)

I REALLY wanted that lip rouge, not the damn eyebrow pencil. I use powder on my brows.

I'm def editing my profile so it changes next month to give me more makeup.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 4, 2015)

Womp Womp. My box just loaded. I am getting:

100% Pure Mascara (I have a sample of this that I haven't even opened yet, since I have so.many.mascaras).

Toni &amp; Guy Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Harvey Prince Journey ( The description sounds interesting and I am happy to get it) Would probably be happier about this if the rest of the box wasn't so lackluster

a "find": Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion with Clary Sage

So 4 items and a "find" I reaaalllyyy hope the T&amp;G stuff is atleast decent sized. Maybe one more item will load?1?!?! A girl can dream.

Is it pretty bad if the most exciting thing in your box is a perfume sample?


----------



## EmL (Jan 4, 2015)

Kelli said:


> Womp Womp. My box just loaded. I am getting:
> 
> 100% Pure Mascara (I have a sample of this that I haven't even opened yet, since I have so.many.mascaras).
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, the Toni and Guy conditioner smells amazing and made my coarse hair super soft and manageable!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

On second thought I guess the brow pencil isn't so bad, but I def wanted that lip rouge!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

I want my box to load! I did not pick a sample this month, so there are all kinds of possibilities!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 4, 2015)

doubleshot said:


> Cheat isn't working for me yet. I'm pretty anxious since this is the first time in 5 months I'm leaving it up to the BB Gods, no PYS or featured/guest box. I thought the sample choice options were a joke, but that's just my hatred of body lotion samples coming through. (Seriously, I get lotions and moisturizers every month when I have oily skin, grr) Hopefully they are good to me.
> 
> I'm also *really* excited to hear that they're decorating the boxes this year. They've heard our cries! The Winter box was so beautiful, and I will definitely be keeping the boxes of 2015 if they continue to be that cute.


*sigh*

Box is finally up, and what a surprise. BODY LOTION AND MOISTURIZER! I thought not participating in the lotion PYS feature would exempt me, but I guess not. I've given up at this point. Ladies of BB, help a girl out? I get these same types of samples -Every. Month.- I've changed my profile twice, but my box is half wasted or gifted each month. The only thing that excites me is the Cynthia Rowley lippie, which I've been waiting to get for some time. Hopefully it's a good color! Not too crazy about hairspray, but No. 4 samples are usually quaint so it will get use in my purse on those rare occasions.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

doubleshot said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Box is finally up, and what a surprise. BODY LOTION AND MOISTURIZER! I thought not participating in the lotion PYS feature would exempt me, but I guess not. I've given up at this point. Ladies of BB, help a girl out? I get these same types of samples -Every. Month.- I've changed my profile twice, but my box is half wasted or gifted each month.


I read on a blog about a chick who called and told them that one of her products was not right for her. I plan to do this with the hairspray because I've gotten hairspray twice now and I DON'T USE IT. Anyway, they were really nice about it and replaced her product. Hopefully they'll do that for me....

You can call and tell them that you don't use these types of products and see what the outcome is. BB seems to be very eager to please.


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks, I'll give it another month I think before I call. I really don't want to be one of those who pitch a fit or anything, because honestly it's a sample service and I know I'm going to get products that aren't always my fancy, but this is _exhausting. _I just really want to have one of those "my box is awesome" moments like I had last month...but I did get a moisturizer then, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brownnbeauty007 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a quick question: does a find item count as a sample? I have four samples that have loaded and the find item. However, I thought find items was in addition to regular samples ( I thought I read that some where or I'm praying its so in my sleep). Thx for any help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

doubleshot said:


> Thanks, I'll give it another month I think before I call. I really don't want to be one of those who pitch a fit or anything, because honestly it's a sample service and I know I'm going to get products that aren't always my fancy, but this is _exhausting. _I just really want to have one of those "my box is awesome" moments like I had last month...but I did get a moisturizer then, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not usually a complainer either but I feel like I am paying for the service so why shouldn't I get products I like?  I liked last month's box a lot!


----------



## liilak (Jan 4, 2015)

doubleshot said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Box is finally up, and what a surprise. BODY LOTION AND MOISTURIZER! I thought not participating in the lotion PYS feature would exempt me, but I guess not. I've given up at this point. Ladies of BB, help a girl out? I get these same types of samples -Every. Month.- I've changed my profile twice, but my box is half wasted or gifted each month. The only thing that excites me is the Cynthia Rowley lippie, which I've been waiting to get for some time. Hopefully it's a good color! Not too crazy about hairspray, but No. 4 samples are usually quaint so it will get use in my purse on those rare occasions.


By moisturizer do you mean the Coola?  It's actually a great SPF, I'd happily trade for it.


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 4, 2015)

liilak said:


> By moisturizer do you mean the Coola?  It's actually a great SPF, I'd happily trade for it.


I guess I consider it a moisturizer since I've received it before in an ipsy bag. I just wasn't a fan. Hopefully the matte version will be better!


----------



## Brownnbeauty007 (Jan 4, 2015)

Brownnbeauty007 said:


> I have a quick question: does a find item count as a sample? I have four samples that have loaded and the find item. However, I thought find items was in addition to regular samples ( I thought I read that some where or I'm praying its so in my sleep). Thx for any help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I found my answer---4 items and a find.  I saw my box pictured earlier and I agree that it is horrible! Toni and guy shampoo/conditioner, mascara, hp perfume, and berts bees.


----------



## H_D (Jan 4, 2015)

What do you guys mean by "find" item? I've never heard of that term before, regarding birchbox. Where do you see something saying it is a "find" item? Totally confused, lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> What do you guys mean by "find" item? I've never heard of that term before, regarding birchbox. Where do you see something saying it is a "find" item? Totally confused, lol


https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-finds

It's usually marked as a 'find' on your box page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seagirl (Jan 4, 2015)

ashmarie417 said:


> First post.


Welcome here!


----------



## seagirl (Jan 4, 2015)

doubleshot said:


> I guess I consider it a moisturizer since I've received it before in an ipsy bag. I just wasn't a fan. Hopefully the matte version will be better!


I agree with @@liilak the coola is a great product and the mineral based matte formula will really surprise you with how smooth yet airy it is. Definitely my favorite spf on the market!


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 4, 2015)

My R&amp;R box is showing on my 1st account - 5 items and no lippie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Should I contact CS now or wait until boxes "officially" load next week?

Nothing on my 2nd account yet


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a tracking number for my box. This is the earliest my box has ever shipped out- probably because I didn't choose a PYS this month. I excited to try out a few of the samples that I'm getting this month, most excited about the Manna Kadar lippie and the Paula'sChoice Resist Moisture Renewal Oil.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 4, 2015)

My R&amp;R box and the one I didn't pick a sample on are showing in the BB app but my third (I know!). With the Tocca still hasn't loaded. Has anyone's Tocca box loaded yet?

I'm getting a Innarah masque in one box, it's full size is 125.00! Bet it's a SMALL sample! Looks new to BB, excited to try it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 4, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> My R&amp;R box is showing on my 1st account - 5 items and no lippie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Should I contact CS now or wait until boxes "officially" load next week?
> 
> Nothing on my 2nd account yet


The lippie isn't showing on mine either, probably hasn't lisded yet.


----------



## liilak (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a non clicky truck on my Tocca account but it's not showing up with the Cheat either.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

After I've had time to sleep on it I feel like my box isn't that bad. I def wanted some BB cream and now I don't have to pay for it. I will be seeing if I can replace the hairspray though.


----------



## Karly65 (Jan 4, 2015)

My box came up this morning:

Miracle skin transformer treat &amp; conceal

Sumita brow pencil

Harvey Prince Hello Lotion

Neil George shampoo

Neil George conditioner

I've also got a non-clicky truck on my account.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jan 4, 2015)

I didn't pick a sample this month because they didn't sound exciting...neither does the box I'm getting.

I'm getting the Coola Tinted Matte, It's a 10, Perlier Body Balm, Manna Kadar Lip Locked and When Travelmate Sheet Mask.

I already own It's a 10 and the Perlier in shea butter. I hope this sample is not lavender; I can't stand the smell of lavender.

The Manna Kadar may be alright? I also have a clicky truck.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 4, 2015)

My box just started showing up on my main account through the cheat. I didn't pick a sample on this account, but I have had it in 2012 so I figured I'd get mostly new stuff:

- Whish Three Whishes Body Butter

- Karma Organic Spa Soybean Oil and Tea Tree Oil Nail Polish Remover

- Manna Kadar Lip Locked

- Curl Keeper by Curly Hair Solutions™ Curl Keeper Gel

- Paula's Choice RESIST Moisture Renewal Oil Booster

I just double checked my profile and it definitely does not have curly hair checked. I also have my skin listed as combination. So basically, two of the products in my box definitely do not match my profile (Curl Keeper and Paula's Choice).

I'm excited for the nail polish remover.

Manna Kadar I received in my other box as my PYS last month and tried it once and never really used it again. Maybe this will be another color?

Body lotion I have plenty of but I do like Whish's shaving cream.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 4, 2015)

Somewhat separate but also Birchbox related - does anyone have any experience with any of their curling irons? I have points and a code for BB so I'm tempted.... Although I could just use that on some other stuff and buy a Drybar Curling Iron from Sephora.... Any advice would be awesome!


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 4, 2015)

Got the cheat to work finally!

I'm getting:

-Miracle skin treat and conceal

-TheBalm stainiac

-Wake up Rosemary lotion

-Balance me wonder eye cream

- curl keeper gel

I actually think I'll use most of these. Although Rosemary is not my fav scent, I might be surprised. And I don't typically like stains...but we'll see. Not bad I think.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 4, 2015)

3babydolls said:


> Got the cheat to work finally!
> 
> I'm getting:
> 
> ...


I'm not a Rosemary fan either but loved the body wash. It's more minty in my opinion.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jan 4, 2015)

JenTX said:


> I'm not a Rosemary fan either but loved the body wash. It's more minty in my opinion.


Glad to hear that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 4, 2015)

Bizarre -- when I look at my 2nd acct on mobile it shows as a Welcome Box (I picked the R&amp;R).  When I log in on their website and use the cheat the correct products are listed (except for the missing lip lock).  Non clicky truck on that account.

I do have a clicky truck on my main account.  It was shipped on Friday.  Yay!


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> Well, you can always NOT look!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Of course I must look!!!!!! Lol. I'm gonna rephrase what I said. Not having the box pages to look at takes some of the fun away. I miss the days of talk and speculation before we actually got to see our individual boxes.


----------



## flynt (Jan 4, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> My R&amp;R box is showing on my 1st account - 5 items and no lippie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Should I contact CS now or wait until boxes "officially" load next week?
> 
> Nothing on my 2nd account yet


It's pretty normal for some of the boxes to not finish loading until the 10th.  I had one that didn't fully load until around the 13th before.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 4, 2015)

JenTX said:


> My box just started showing up on my main account through the cheat. I didn't pick a sample on this account, but I have had it in 2012 so I figured I'd get mostly new stuff:
> 
> - Whish Three Whishes Body Butter
> 
> ...


I think they will send you moisturizers for combination skin, because it's supposed to be partly dry (i.e. combination of dry and oily).


----------



## maramaow (Jan 4, 2015)

i got the box with the sumita brow pencil, hairspray juliette has a gun perfume, dr jart bb and the rosemary lotion.

for me this is a good box. i had been eyeing the bb cream and the non aerosol hairspray interests me. not sure how the brow pencil will work on me since my brows are actually dark red.

my second account is a stinker though. coastal scents AGAIN, neil george shampoo and conditioner, eye cream and the perlier body butter.

2 dupes from old main boxes, which obviously isnt BBs fault but its boring. the shampoo and conditioner doesnt seem well liked from reviews :/


----------



## disconik (Jan 4, 2015)

Kelli said:


> Womp Womp. My box just loaded. I am getting:
> 
> 100% Pure Mascara (I have a sample of this that I haven't even opened yet, since I have so.many.mascaras).
> 
> ...


I loved the burt's bees day cream when i got it! It smells really nice and is just a great formula. The glass jar is great to save afterward and there's a pretty decent amount of product in it!



kittenbiscuits said:


> I'm not usually a complainer either but I feel like I am paying for the service so why shouldn't I get products I like?  I liked last month's box a lot!


You paid for a service that is random and surprise samples that they try to match to your profile. Not a service that aggregates the exact samples you want. I've always gotten pretty great boxes.  I might post what I have my profile set to.



Tobygirl said:


> My R&amp;R box is showing on my 1st account - 5 items and no lippie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Should I contact CS now or wait until boxes "officially" load next week?
> 
> Nothing on my 2nd account yet


Wait until the 10th.  At this point, boxes can still change up and they haven't loaded everything yet. It's 6 days until the boxes fully load so just hold out for a bit. Otherwise, it's kind of putting the cart before the horse and jumping on them about something that could be remedied in the next few days.  The cheat is fun, but you can't always take it as the end all be all at this point in the game.


----------



## disconik (Jan 4, 2015)

JenTX said:


> My box just started showing up on my main account through the cheat. I didn't pick a sample on this account, but I have had it in 2012 so I figured I'd get mostly new stuff:
> 
> - Whish Three Whishes Body Butter
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only person who would get excited at the prospect of nail polish remover in their box! lol


----------



## JenTX (Jan 4, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> I think they will send you moisturizers for combination skin, because it's supposed to be partly dry (i.e. combination of dry and oily).


Yeah but this product is actually an oil booster which specifically says on it that its for dry or very dry skin.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 4, 2015)

disconik said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only person who would get excited at the prospect of nail polish remover in their box! lol


Haha, yes, it's something I know I will actually use.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 4, 2015)

My boxes finally started to load (all except my Tocca PYS box).

I kinda wish we knew the link of all the boxes pages, I'm very curious what's being sent out.  I have a few dupes that I want to trade.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 4, 2015)

@@JenTX have you checked out any reviews on the curling iron in the Bonus Shop? That might be a way to go - spend your points/money on products from the shop you want and get the curling iron "free"

I haven't used any of the curling irons they have, so I am no actual help, but maybe something to consider.

@@disconik I figured the Burt's Bees would be like a blister pack, since I have seen those floating around before (not from Birchbox, but all Burt's Bees samples I have gotten from other places were just those little cardboard packets of product.) If it's a nicer sample than that, then that would definitely make me a bit happier about my box!

@@EmL that does make me feel a bit better, too! I have really thick hair, so maybe it will work out well for me, too.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

disconik said:


> You paid for a service that is random and surprise samples that they try to match to your profile. Not a service that aggregates the exact samples you want. I've always gotten pretty great boxes.  I might post what I have my profile set to.


Well you're right. I think I'm mostly annoyed at getting hairspray two months in a row. The rest of the products I like now that I've slept on it and thought about them.

I changed my profile up so I guess I'll just see what I get next month. I'm not ready to give up on BB since I've heard so many good things.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 4, 2015)

Kelli said:


> @@JenTX have you checked out any reviews on the curling iron in the Bonus Shop? That might be a way to go - spend your points/money on products from the shop you want and get the curling iron "free"
> 
> I haven't used any of the curling irons they have, so I am no actual help, but maybe something to consider.


I have as I seriously considered that option. Only problem is most of the reviews said the glove is not included and I feel like that's essential to using a curling iron with no clip. :-(


----------



## Kelli (Jan 4, 2015)

@@JenTX that is silly that it doesn't have one! I was looking at really cheap clipless irons at Burlington and even the cheapest $12.99 ones had a glove included!


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 4, 2015)

Brownnbeauty007 said:


> I found my answer---4 items and a find. I saw my box pictured earlier and I agree that it is horrible! Toni and guy shampoo/conditioner, mascara, hp perfume, and berts bees.


Still, the boxes might not be fully loaded until the 10th. I just saw my curated box is up but not fully loaded yet, they have yet to add Mana Kadar lip product.

It is all still processing.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 4, 2015)

Kelli said:


> @@JenTX that is silly that it doesn't have one! I was looking at really cheap clipless irons at Burlington and even the cheapest $12.99 ones had a glove included!


Yeah I thought it was pretty silly


----------



## lovepink (Jan 4, 2015)

Boo!  Cheat still not working for me on the computer or the app.  I for the first time ever since PYS started did not pick a sample and am really curious what I will be getting since I have had this account since 1/2012!

Guess I need to sit back, relax and learn some patience!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 4, 2015)

Mine finally loaded





davines OL/Oil Absolute Beautifing Potion
essentiel elements wake up rosemary body lotion &lt;-- my PYS
davines OI/Shampoo
davines OI/Conditioner
mirenesse mattfinity lip rouge
harvey prince hello liquid loofah
sweet science invisible daily tint
 

Are the davines foils?  It's been a while since I had a 7 item box, so I am pretty jazzed about this one!!  Not sure about the lip rouge - that colors LOOKS red...  I am excited about the liquid loofah - I hope that is nice sized bottle  and it is the citrus one


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 4, 2015)

disconik said:


> I've always gotten pretty great boxes. I might post what I have my profile set to.


Please do. Actually I feel like a separate thread comparing all of our BB profiles would be awesome. I would also be interested in seeing if location plays a factor in what samples we get.


----------



## H_D (Jan 4, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/birchbox-finds
> 
> It's usually marked as a 'find' on your box page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I guess I've never seen it before because I've never had one in the 3 years I've been with BB. I wonder if this is a newer thing?


----------



## seagirl (Jan 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Mine finally loaded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two will be foils and one will be deluxe. When I got this line I was sure I got the styler in deluxe but someone else said they got the conditioner. So I'm not sure on what deluxe you might get.

Yay for 7 items!


----------



## H_D (Jan 4, 2015)

I am sooo very tired of getting haircare and skincare in pretty much every box so I emailed BB to ask if they can help set up my profile to maximize on makeup. They said they could do that so we shall see what they want me to set it at. The thing is, why the games? I should be able to be honest on my profile, which always emphasizes makeup makeup makeup but I often get everything but.

I thought at one point if I put that I will try anything once (referring to makeup profile), that would help but then I was always getting the most outrageous, mostly unusable colors of makeup, lol! It is a sample box for only $10 so I can't expect much but I think there has got to be a secret to getting more useable makeup in my boxes but after 3 years of trying, I just can't seem to find that sweet spot (if there is one).


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2015)

I just went back through my history, and January boxes tend to suck for me.  I have a theory that winter boxes are just like this — like curators don’t even *try* — because they know everyone is burned out and broke from the holidays, so they just go the “meh, whatever, it’s five items, so we’ll call it a box” route.  

2014 (*such* a disappointing box I had blocked it from my memory):


Nail Rock
100% Pure Fruit mascara
Reviver clothes deodorant swipe
Serge Normant dry shampoo
JUARA Candlenut body butter
2013 (aka not much better):


theBalm Hot Mama
Number4 clarifying shampoo
Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve face cream
Lashum lash gel serum
Harvey Prince Skinny Chic
2012 (aka at least there was *one* thing I ended up liking)


Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy
stila smudge stick (this is the *one* item I’ve received in a January box that I’ve loved)
Borghese CuraForte moisture serum
Jouer body butter
Larabar
One thing to keep in mind about wanting them to send things you know you like:  Their goal is to make you like *more* things -- and things that are different from what you're already using and liking.  Another one of my theories:  They send things opposite of what they think you already like/use because they want you to branch out and buy more different things.  For example:  Facial oil.  Someone with oily skin might get this because some facial oils actually *help* control the oil.  Your skin is oily because it's confused and thinks it's dry, so it therefore overproduces oil, but if you can find the right moisturizer, it can gets things under control, and sometimes the right moisturizer is an oil. 

(I still wish I could tell them to stop sending me hairspray and mascara because my mother spent about fifteen years -- from the time I was in high school right up until she died -- trying to get me to use them, and NO WAY NO HOW.  But they're probably never, *ever* going to switch things up so you can totally exclude something because the logic is that one day you will find *the one* [insert product here] in one of these boxes, and they have converted a box subscriber into an actual product buyer, and getting you to buy things is their one and only goal, so they will continue to send me mascara and hairspray, and I will continue to put them in my swap stash, and if I get a fairy godchild/Santee who likes mascara, well, they're getting a whole lot of the stuff from me.  We're basically paying them to advertise to us, so I can't blame them for pushing crap I don't want at me because, well, that's the *job* of advertisers:  Convincing us to buy things we don't already want.)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 4, 2015)

seagirl said:


> Two will be foils and one will be deluxe. When I got this line I was sure I got the styler in deluxe but someone else said they got the conditioner. So I'm not sure on what deluxe you might get.
> 
> Yay for 7 items!


thank you!  I am hoping that the lip color will be something other than the red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I actually love my box selection  and they did a good job curating it for me.


----------



## H_D (Jan 4, 2015)

@@meaganola I get what you are saying and I agree they are trying to get you to try stuff you normally wouldn't but since I only really want makeup, they can push NEW makeup on me so that theory still works. I won't be buying any other shampoo or conditioner regardless of how much they push it on me, same with basic skincare since I have sensitive skin and can only use a limited amount of things so the samples are truly wasted on me. But you can always get me to try new eyeshadows, foundation, blush, lipstick, lipgloss, concealer, mascara, etc etc. Same with body butters and lotions- I am always up for trying new ones of those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> Thanks! I guess I've never seen it before because I've never had one in the 3 years I've been with BB. I wonder if this is a newer thing?


The first one I see on my account is February 2013 so not a super new thing. But they don't do it every month and not everyone gets one, so it might be new for some people!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2015)

H_D said:


> @@meaganola I get what you are saying and I agree they are trying to get you to try stuff you normally wouldn't but since *I only really want makeup,* they can push NEW makeup on me so that theory still works. I won't be buying any other shampoo or conditioner regardless of how much they push it on me, same with basic skincare since I have sensitive skin and can only use a limited amount of things so the samples are truly wasted on me. But you can always get me to try new eyeshadows, foundation, blush, lipstick, lipgloss, concealer, mascara, etc etc. Same with body butters and lotions- I am always up for trying new ones of those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


In that case, here's the problem:  Birchbox is the wrong sub for you.  They are never going to send an all-makeup box.  They are *always* going to send out a variety of things every single month.  I think the most makeup items I have received in one box is two, and I sometimes get none -- and I seem to get the makeup-heavy boxes.  If you want all makeup, you need to go with Starlooks, Wantable, or an indie sub.  Even ipsy sends out a lot of non-makeup stuff.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Mine finally loaded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is an awesome box!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 4, 2015)

According to the cheat (finally worked!) I'll be receiving:






Dr. Jart+

Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF 45+





Juliette Has a Gun

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume - 50 ml





Sumita

Sumita Brow Pencil





Number 4 Hair Care

Number 4™ Non-Aerosol Hairspray





Essentiel Elements

Essentiel Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body Lotion


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jan 4, 2015)

I finally got my page to load up using the "cheat"! I also have a non-clicky truck on it.

This is only my second month with Birchbox after finally quitting Ipsy and I've been super happy with both months so far. 




Dr. Jart BB SPF45+ 

Stainiac 

Davines OI Trio

Naobay Lotion

Harvey Prince Sincerely

I chose the Naobay as my PYS (don't kill me, I know you all were anti-Naobay, I just am a sucker for the natural lotions). I'll definitely use the BB as long as it matches my pale skin, I use one everyday already. The Stainiac is intriguing and from the scent notes, I think I'll like the Sincerely as much as I don't want perfume samples.

A question - for those of you who have tried the OI trio, is it heavy? I have super fine, thin hair and I'm afraid it will weigh my hair down rather than add volume. I got the Davines volumizing trio last month and it worked well but I'm a bit nervous about this one. My hair desperately needs moisture because I bleach it, but it's tricky to find a product that doesn't make me look like a greasy rat.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Jan 4, 2015)

My box finally loaded.

Juicy Perfume- after three months I suppose it was time to start getting perfume from BB.

Vasanti- yay

Inikia Eyeshadow- yay

Ahmad Teas- meh

Toni&amp;Guy Heat Protection Spray- meh

I'm not super enthused about the tea since that feels like a cheap addition to the box, but looking at past reviews of Birchboxes containing the eyeshadow, it's full size or close to it so that's redeeming. Ugh on the heat spray, I'd prefer leave in conditioner or dry shampoo. I don't use heat on my hair because I dye it and I like my hair to feel not like straw. I like lip products so it's annoying to not get any, but I'm sure when Birchbox decides to send me weird lip colors three months in a row I'll probably wish for them to not.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 4, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> I finally got my page to load up using the "cheat"! I also have a non-clicky truck on it.
> 
> This is only my second month with Birchbox after finally quitting Ipsy and I've been super happy with both months so far.
> 
> ...


 I wanted to love Naobay so badly! Sadly every time I gave it another chance it disappointed. I'd put it on and smell like lemongrass for 3 while minutes then.... Paper! After walking around the office smelling like I lived in the supply closet I decided no more chances. Great box though! I'd really like to hear how the oil works for you as I also have super fine hair.


----------



## H_D (Jan 4, 2015)

hipsterhippo said:


> My box finally loaded.
> 
> Juicy Perfume- after three months I suppose it was time to start getting perfume from BB.
> 
> ...


What type of vasanti product did you get? I've gotten various tea bags in my BB in years past and I like tea but one tea bag isn't real exciting. I even got a plastic ziplock type bag at one point- one.bag. Random and not real exciting, lol.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 4, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> According to the cheat (finally worked!) I'll be receiving:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is mine as well -- and many others have reported getting this box combo.  Seems a little odd that so many of us are identical this month.


----------



## Kjuno (Jan 4, 2015)

My box loaded on my bb app.

La fresh nail polish remover wipes

100 pure mascara

Ahmed tea. Yuck.

Camille Beckmann hand therapy

Serge normant dry conditioner.

Not my favorite box. Nothing totally excites me. I already have a stash of mascara that I'll use first. I'll use the wipes and lotion. The dry conditioner intrigues me.


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 4, 2015)

My box is now showing on phone app and cheat. I also have a tracking number, but no actual tracking. The problem is 2 of the items I have gotten before, Marcelle BB Cream and SeaRx face cream. The SeaRx I got last month. Also my PYS, the Rosemary lotion, is not on there and I did get a confirmation email. Thinking about calling or emailing them. Not sure if I should or wait. The other 3 items in the box are Harvey Prince Pink Grapefruit perfum, ModelCo Bronzer, and Key West Lotion.


----------



## H_D (Jan 4, 2015)

meaganola said:


> In that case, here's the problem:  Birchbox is the wrong sub for you.  They are never going to send an all-makeup box.  They are *always* going to send out a variety of things every single month.  I think the most makeup items I have received in one box is two, and I sometimes get none -- and I seem to get the makeup-heavy boxes.  If you want all makeup, you need to go with Starlooks, Wantable, or an indie sub.  Even ipsy sends out a lot of non-makeup stuff.


Ah no, really wanting and realistically knowing what I am going to get are two different things.  I do not expect to get all makeup and I didn't ask for that even though that is what I would love. What I was saying is I am tired of three hair items in almost every box or three skincare items. I would love to get at least one makeup item in my boxes. That is all I am asking for and I don't think it is unrealistic, especially since I use to get it more often than now and I was happier then. Now I can go 3-4 boxes without a single makeup item.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 4, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> This is mine as well -- and many others have reported getting this box combo.  Seems a little odd that so many of us are identical this month.


I didn't notice that, thanks for pointing it out! Hopefully this is not correct because the only thing I was excited about was the perfume sample. The Dr.Jart BB balms do not work with my greasy skin. If it is correct and we are all getting the exact same box then Birchbox is giving out mass amounts of generic boxes.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 4, 2015)

It can be frustrating to not get the samples one wants, especially months in a row. However, that's just the way Birchbox is, sometimes. You should totally call and nicely ask for help with your profile, because that could help. But you aren't really paying $10 for that box of samples. If you review everything and tweet your box, you are getting $5-$8 or so in points every month. If you had a yearly subscription, each box would cost even less, so provided you want to shop in their store, anyway and buy that many beauty products typically, the box of samples becomes free, or nearly free.

I love the Birchbox store so much. Their return policy is really great, and their discount codes (15-30% off of everything regardless of brand) are IMO, amazing. Once you've been using the points for a while, it is really easy to qualify for Aces, which automatically gives you free shipping. I think the only advantage Sephora has over Birchbox, is that I can see things in person, before I purchase. But Birchbox gives way way more samples, and I like their rewards much better. I also love some brands in particular that Sephora doesn't carry, like Beauty Protect. I used to love Sephora, but Birchbox has stolen me away from them.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

I would like more makeup, but I understand it's a beauty sample sub, not a makeup sub. I would be happy with two makeup items, though. I do use lotion so I don't mind getting lotions at all.



MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> This is mine as well -- and many others have reported getting this box combo.  Seems a little odd that so many of us are identical this month.


Yeah I was going to comment on that. Maybe it's a glitch? Who knows.

ETA: clicky truck and tracking # on mine now.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 4, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> I would like more makeup, but I understand it's a beauty sample sub, not a makeup sub. I would be happy with two makeup items, though. I do use lotion so I don't mind getting lotions at all.
> 
> Yeah I was going to comment on that. Maybe it's a glitch? Who knows.
> 
> ETA: clicky truck and tracking # on mine now.


Okay so the cheat just worked on my second account and it has the same exact products! Please be a glitch....


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 4, 2015)

Aww I actually would love to get the box that so many of you are getting! I just ran out of my brow pencil. Hopefully I'll get to try it at some point!


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Jan 4, 2015)

So the box on my second account is loaded on the App.

It's such a lackluster box!

LA Fresh nail polish remover wipes

100% Pure fruit pigmented mascara

Camille Beckman Glycerine hand therapy

Ahmad Tea

Serge Normant Meta Revive dry shampoo

I've received all but the hand therapy on my other account, and don't love any of them.

Bah. Hopefully my first account box is good. It's still not loading for me :wacko:


----------



## seagirl (Jan 4, 2015)

My Gym Essentials (is that what they called it?) Box is showing on the cheat and the R&amp;R box minus the lippy is showing on my secondary account.

Last month for 2 boxes as I (like most) am covered up with products courtesy of 2 BBs, Black Friday, Cyber Monday, Christmas, and after Christmas sales. Good timing for the annual sub to end... but if there is a good PYS (a.k.a. a face mask) I'm super likely to go month-to-month with it.


----------



## jennielyndy (Jan 4, 2015)

I am getting:

Juicy Couture perfume - not in the market for a perfume, especially when it's floral.

Vasanti BrightenUp! - this is a scrub and I have rosacea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Inika Mineral Eyeshadow - I will try this, but I'm not usually a fan of loose powder shadows. But maybe this will change my mind!

Ahmad Tea - I'll try it. I like tea. 

Toni &amp; guy Prep Heat Protection Mist - probably won't have a use for this.

This is my third month with Birchbox. I've liked their boxes better than Ipsy so far, but this month's box is definitely disappointing for me. Oh well.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't see either of my boxes with the cheat (I picked Tocca for my Aces account, and the Rosemary lotion on the 2nd account).

BUT, I do have a clicky truck AND tracking on my second account!! This might be the earliest tracking yet (I've had the primary account over a year).This 2nd account is only 3 months old, so I'm thinking it ships out quickly because it doesn't have to comb through so much sample history to prevent duplicates.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

Super excited now. Five days seems so far from right now but at the same time I'm on my winter break from grad school so I really don't want them to fly by!


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 4, 2015)

The box that is showing on my account (via the cheat) has 2 repeat products in it. I'm assuming it will change before the 10th.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2015)

My box is finally showing on my "leave it up to chance" account. I'm not thrilled, but I plan on cancelling this account after I get my box and spend my points, anyway.





Dr. Jart Premium BB - I've tried this and it's okay...a little too dark for me. The Waterfuse is my favorite Dr Jart bb. Not excited about this, but I will use it.

Vasanti Brighten Up - I've also tried this and I really liked it, and will use it.

Whish body butter - I do like trying body butters, so how happy I am with this depends on the scent I get.

Sumita brow pencil - I don't really ever use the brow pencils, gel, etc. I have. I don't do much with my brows and when I try to they just look strange and too bold for my face, or something, But if it's the lighter color, I'll try it. I do intend to try to have better brow game this year.

Harvey Prince Sincerely - I do like Harvey Prince, though I'm not sure how I feel about tuberose, the notes in general sound iffy for me. BUT I will always try.

So, not a box of junk, but nothing exciting in the bunch. Meh.


----------



## liilak (Jan 4, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> My box is finally showing on my "leave it up to chance" account. I'm not thrilled, but I plan on cancelling this account after I get my box and spend my points, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I did the cheat last year the Sumita brow pencil changed to the Sumita eyeliner after the 10th or something like that so you may be getting an eyeliner instead.  I actually loved the dark green eyeliner that I got last month.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2015)

liilak said:


> When I did the cheat last year the Sumita brow pencil changed to the Sumita eyeliner after the 10th or something like that so you may be getting an eyeliner instead.  I actually loved the dark green eyeliner that I got last month.


I got that same green eyeliner last month (which originally said the brow pencil) so I'm assuming it really will be the brow pencil this time. But, who knows with BB!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 4, 2015)

liilak said:


> When I did the cheat last year the Sumita brow pencil changed to the Sumita eyeliner after the 10th or something like that so you may be getting an eyeliner instead.  I actually loved the dark green eyeliner that I got last month.


I would be happy with that green liner!  Olive liners are my absolute favorite!!!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

liilak said:


> When I did the cheat last year the Sumita brow pencil changed to the Sumita eyeliner after the 10th or something like that so you may be getting an eyeliner instead.  I actually loved the dark green eyeliner that I got last month.


Eh I won't be much happier if it changes to eyeliner because I prefer gel liner.... But I suppose I can deal.  I would prefer mine stay as brow liner (if it doesn't change to another product) because I do need to do some cleaning up with my brows.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 4, 2015)

i wanna be in on the surprise! lol im not picking curated boxes anymore unless they are amazing!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 4, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i wanna be in on the surprise! lol im not picking curated boxes anymore unless they are amazing!


I kinda liked the r&amp;r box but I just really wanted to be surprised.


----------



## H_D (Jan 4, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I would be happy with that green liner!  Olive liners are my absolute favorite!!!


 same here, that would be awesome!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 4, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> I wanted to love Naobay so badly! Sadly every time I gave it another chance it disappointed. I'd put it on and smell like lemongrass for 3 while minutes then.... Paper!


I didn't care for the Naobay scent and I think my subconscious decided to do something about it.  I had a sample from a previous month's box and I was trying to use it up, so I was sitting in the bathroom with a leg up on the side of the tub, getting ready to put the lotion on.  I was having a hard time getting it out of the tube so I bent the tube and squeezed it a bit and like 2 or 3 days' worth squirted out all over the towel I had wrapped around my hair and the toilet paper holder.  And that was the end of that!


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 4, 2015)

Just jumping in on January's boxes.. Mine haven't updated on the apps, but as I'm seeing what people are getting, I'm kinda worried.. Soooo much is what I have received before. I feel like I will be getting the leftover items that I missed before.

Fingers crossed that I am wrong. Lol I would love Paulas choice anything and everything.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 4, 2015)

One of my boxes (non-PYS) is finally cheat-y, and what a load of meh. Coola, It's a 10, Perlier, Manna Kadar, and the When sheet mask. The lippie could be okay depending on color, but the rest will hit the trades. I'm hoping the speculation about boxes changing is correct, because blargh!

And still nothing but crickets in the Tocca PYS department. Come on and start loading! The good samples from the teaser video have to land SOMEWHERE, after all...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 5, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> My box loaded on my bb app.
> 
> La fresh nail polish remover wipes
> 
> ...


I hate the Camille Beckmann, it smells GREAT like lemon-verbena for the first minute then turns to an old-lady scent, blech...  I feel like I was tricked, LOL.   Might be my hand chemistry?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 5, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> One of my boxes (non-PYS) is finally cheat-y, and what a load of meh. Coola, It's a 10, Perlier, Manna Kadar, and the When sheet mask. The lippie could be okay depending on color, but the rest will hit the trades. I'm hoping the speculation about boxes changing is correct, because blargh!
> 
> And still nothing but crickets in the Tocca PYS department. Come on and start loading! The good samples from the teaser video have to land SOMEWHERE, after all...


PYS twin - Tocca!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 5, 2015)

What's the cheat?  Sorry, am a little behind...


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 5, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i wanna be in on the surprise! lol im not picking curated boxes anymore unless they are amazing!


*I haven't picked a sample the past 2 months and don't intend to again unless something truly amazing pops up. When I was choosing a sample I found that I wasn't nearly as excited for my boxes to arrive.*



bluemustang said:


> Just jumping in on January's boxes.. Mine haven't updated on the apps, but as I'm seeing what people are getting, I'm kinda worried.. Soooo much is what I have received before.* I feel like I will be getting the leftover items that I missed before.*
> 
> Fingers crossed that I am wrong. Lol I would love Paulas choice anything and everything.


*That is exacly how I feel seeing what everyone else is getting. There are very few things that I've seen so far that I haven't already received. I have to wonder if they're trying to unload a bunch of past samples that are clogging up their inventory.*



FormosaHoney said:


> I hate the Camille Beckmann, it smells GREAT like lemon-verbena for the first minute then turns to an old-lady scent, blech...  I feel like I was tricked, LOL.   Might be my hand chemistry?


*I despise the scent of Camille Beckman products. From my experience, they ALL smell like an overly perfumed old lady.    *


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 5, 2015)

FormosaHoney said:


> I hate the Camille Beckmann, it smells GREAT like lemon-verbena for the first minute then turns to an old-lady scent, blech...  I feel like I was tricked, LOL.   Might be my hand chemistry?


I love the tuscan honey smell..... I've only smelled one of her other lotions and yes it smelled like old lady. But my mom liked it.... of course she's 70.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> I love the tuscan honey smell..... I've only smelled one of her other lotions and yes it smelled like old lady. But my mom liked it.... of course she's 70.


The only one I've ever smelled (something Monarch I think) smelled like straight up old lady, I feel you.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 5, 2015)

FormosaHoney said:


> What's the cheat?  Sorry, am a little behind...


https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/1

I think thats it, just as long as you're signed into bb.


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Jan 5, 2015)

I used the Your Box &gt; All Samples &gt; December box + change url date trick to check out my box. I'm surprised all 5 were loaded. If this is indeed the box I get I'm pretty happy with it.



Spoiler










Dr. Jart Premium Beauty Balm

Mirenesse Glossy Kiss

Essentiel Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body Lotion

Christian Siriano Silhouette Eau de Parfum

Key West Aloe Gentle Aloe Facial Cleanser


----------



## angienharry (Jan 5, 2015)

Hexen said:


> I used the Your Box &gt; All Samples &gt; December box + change url date trick to check out my box. I'm surprised all 5 were loaded. If this is indeed the box I get I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this box. I think I need to tweak my profile.


----------



## disconik (Jan 5, 2015)

I did Tocca for my PYS and I don't have anything on the cheat and I don't even have a non-clicky truck for January.  It still has my december shipping info. I'm hoping that now that the holidays are over for real that they'll be kicking it into high gear today.  I've seen so many repeat items that I have no idea what I could end up with.  The mirenesse glossy stick and the when sheet mask are two i've definitely never gotten but I really don't need another mid-range dusty pink/mauve/coral lip product. I'd love the sheet mask though.  I've been dying to try one of those.


----------



## liilak (Jan 5, 2015)

Nothing for the Tocca box for me either, I'm assuming those of us who can't see it are getting the same variation?  Or all are the Tocca boxes not loading?  Either way I hope it means we can a get of new to BB samples since we're probably waiting for those to load.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 5, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> The box that is showing on my account (via the cheat) has 2 repeat products in it. I'm assuming it will change before the 10th.


So the same box is also showing via the app.  I'm debating if I should email them now, or wait until the 10th....


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 5, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> So the same box is also showing via the app.  I'm debating if I should email them now, or wait until the 10th....


I have the same situation. Two products I have previously gotten. Mine also does not show the PYS that I picked. I think mine has shipped so I may wait till either I get it or the 10th to contact them. This is the first time I have had a repeat sample or not gotten my PYS that I picked. If you talk to them let me know.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 5, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> I have the same situation. Two products I have previously gotten. Mine also does not show the PYS that I picked. I think mine has shipped so I may wait till either I get it or the 10th to contact them. This is the first time I have had a repeat sample or not gotten my PYS that I picked. If you talk to them let me know.


I didn't pick a sample, so at least I have that going for me.  I don't have tracking yet, but I doubt they can change the box.  I'll give it another day and hope it changes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The biggest bummer is that I gave away the one repeat (Under Armor headband) because it was too small for my head.  And the other repeat (SMART Polisher) burned my skin when I tried it.  So it's not even products I want repeats of!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 5, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> So the same box is also showing via the app.  I'm debating if I should email them now, or wait until the 10th....


I'd wait until after the 10th so they won't be onto us knowing about "the cheat".


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 5, 2015)

nc42 said:


> I'd wait until after the 10th so they won't be onto us knowing about "the cheat".


But it's not through the cheat, it's just when I log-in via the app. Besides, I'm sure they're already aware of it.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 5, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> But it's not through the cheat, it's just when I log-in via the app. Besides, I'm sure they're already aware of it.


oh ok. yeah, they probably are aware and fixing it as we speak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Jan 5, 2015)

Stella A said:


> I have a tracking number for my box. This is the earliest my box has ever shipped out- probably because I didn't choose a PYS this month. I excited to try out a few of the samples that I'm getting this month, most excited about the Manna Kadar lippie and the Paula'sChoice Resist Moisture Renewal Oil.


I actually own the PC product (I really like her products) - bought it from her last sale- and I swear it is one of the few things that has kept my skin from feeling and getting dry this winter. I either use it alone or mix it in with another product I use. I really love it. I'd love to get this in my box!

Now see, this is one skincare brand I'd love to actually get BB samples from because I actually use it. But in 3 years, I've never gotten one of her products.


----------



## H_D (Jan 5, 2015)

bluemustang said:


> Just jumping in on January's boxes.. Mine haven't updated on the apps, but as I'm seeing what people are getting, I'm kinda worried.. *Soooo much is what I have received before.* I *feel like I will be getting the leftover items that I missed before.*
> 
> Fingers crossed that I am wrong. Lol I would love Paulas choice anything and everything.


I agree! I even see a lip product that I got in my box over a year ago!

I too would love to have anything and everything of Paula's choice but have yet, in 3 years, to get one.


----------



## H_D (Jan 5, 2015)

nc42 said:


> oh ok. yeah, they probably are aware and fixing it as we speak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They may know but I don't think they really care UNLESS a bunch of people call them before the tenth to complain about their boxes then I think they will put the kibosh on the cheat. They really want us to wait until the 10th because some boxes do change. Not many but some. I think it is reasonable to ask us to wait until the 10th though but hopefully in those cases when people aren't getting their pys waiting until the 10th to contact BB won't make them miss out on getting their pys shipped to them. I actually HOPE my box changes on the 10th, lol.

So far, I haven't seen anyone mention their boxes didn't have their PYS this month so that is good!


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 5, 2015)

So far, I haven't seen anyone mention their boxes didn't have their PYS this month so that is good!  

I didn't get my PYS, the rosemary lotion, and I have 2 things from previous boxes. It is showing on the cheat and on the app. I think my box has shipped so I will probably wait till I get my box and see what I actually get before I contact them. I am sure they will make it right and if I don't get the lotion its not that big of a deal.


----------



## H_D (Jan 5, 2015)

@@linda37027 oh dang! I thought maybe BB had finally worked out all the kinks.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 5, 2015)

i already got a tracking number! that is the earliest i think lol


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jan 5, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> i already got a tracking number! that is the earliest i think lol


I just looked on mine and I have tracking too! It says I should get it on Monday. 

My PYS was Naobay and I'm located in Massachusetts if that helps anyone determine when they'll get theirs.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 5, 2015)

Clicky truck on one account (chose R&amp;R, which is basically showing up with the cheat, minus one item).  Nothing on my second account (chose Tocca, cheat is also not working).  Non-clicky truck on third account (chose rosemary lotion, which is showing up with the cheat).

I'm not keeping three accounts.  The third was a gift so I could get that 200 point Ace bonus offered in December.  It'll run out next month.

Quick question with Aces.

First account made Ace last year and is still showing as an Ace account.  Second account would have made Ace with this month's reviews but has reset to 0 qualifying points.  Third account is non-Ace and has also reset to 0 qualifying points.  So if you make Ace, do you stay that way?  But otherwise you start again from 0?


----------



## SophiaRae (Jan 5, 2015)

Cheat finally uploaded for me today. I'm getting a variation of the popular combo everyone seems to be getting.

- Dr. Jart BB

- Juliette has a gun

- Sumita brow pencil

- Neil George Shampoo

- Neil George Conditioner

Received the dr. Jart black label BB last month and while I liked that variation, getting another dr.jart bb this month seems pretty lame. Excited to try the brow pencil and pretty meh about everything else. The good thing is from the reviews the Neil George seems to be a unisex scent. I gifted my hubby a birchbox man sub for Christmas (he's always been an outdoorsy guy who didn't really care too much about specific grooming products) but he really enjoyed the sub. Been slowly incorporating more products into his daily routine. I'm sure he'll be happy if I pass those on to him.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 5, 2015)

I kind of feel like I'm on a Tocca boat that has drifted out to sea.  No land in sight!!  The 10th seems like a long way.  I sure wish the cheat would work for me.  I have the after Christmas blues and would like something to take my mind away and my IPSY sub isn't helping either, No early glam room access over there.  Come on Birchbox, where did you hide those box pages????


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 5, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Clicky truck on one account (chose R&amp;R, which is basically showing up with the cheat, minus one item).  Nothing on my second account (chose Tocca, cheat is also not working).  Non-clicky truck on third account (chose rosemary lotion, which is showing up with the cheat).
> 
> I'm not keeping three accounts.  The third was a gift so I could get that 200 point Ace bonus offered in December.  It'll run out next month.
> 
> ...


Yes, exactly.

All of your accounts have reset to 0 points earned towards ACE, and your account that is already at ACE status stays that way for all of 2015. If you want to be ACE in 2016, you have to earn enough points for it. Just reviewing the stuff in your box is enough to hit ACE if you stay subscribed all year.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 5, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> All of your accounts have reset to 0 points earned towards ACE, and your account that is already at ACE status stays that way for all of 2015. If you want to be ACE in 2016, you have to earn enough points for it. Just reviewing the stuff in your box is enough to hit ACE if you stay subscribed all year.


OK, thanks.  Darn, I was so close on the second account -- like 470 or something.  Oh well.  I still have one ACE account so if there is some PYS I REALLY want, I can get it there.  I don't care about the free shipping so much since I'm on a "no buy" for awhile.  I guess that'll get the points to accumulate so I can spend them on something good once the "no buy" is over.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 5, 2015)

H_D said:


> Well, you can always NOT look!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Impossible!


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 5, 2015)

I chose not to do a PYS this month because they were all so unexciting, and just checked and my box is pretty equally unexciting!  I'm getting:

-Coola tinted matte SPF 30 for face (I managed to avoid the Coola for the last year and a half so I guess it's my turn)

-It's a 10 miracle leave-in product

-Perlier intensive nurturing body balm

-Manna Kadar lip locked

-When travelmate sheet mask set


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 5, 2015)

YEH! My R&amp;R box has a clicky truck!!!! Hopefully I'll have this baby by Friday.


----------



## H_D (Jan 5, 2015)

sarap said:


> Impossible!


I know, I am one of those people that has a love/hate relationship with surprises- I LOVE surprises but as soon as I KNOW there IS a surprise, I want to know what it is, stat! I don't want to wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 5, 2015)

H_D said:


> I actually own the PC product (I really like her products) - bought it from her last sale- and I swear it is one of the few things that has kept my skin from feeling and getting dry this winter. I either use it alone or mix it in with another product I use. I really love it. I'd love to get this in my box!


Thanks for the info! I've never tried any of the Paula's Choice products before but have always heard good things about this brand. And I definitely can use all the help I can get keeping my skin from getting any more dry during this moisture-sucking frigid winter.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 5, 2015)

My mom uses PC and swears by her stuff.


----------



## flynt (Jan 5, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> But it's not through the cheat, it's just when I log-in via the app. Besides, I'm sure they're already aware of it.


The app has shown the wrong box early before.  I can't remember the month but I was one of the people whose box changed in the app because the early version was wrong.  It might not change but you never know.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 5, 2015)

I see many people posting that they chose the Tocca and can't see their boxes yet.

I didn't do PYS this month, but I happened to get the Tocca when I click the early viewing link. The other items I will be getting are the Revealed 2 palette sampler, the Dr. Lipp balm, Oribe color shampoo, and MyChelle Advanced Argan oil.

Maybe this is the box that those of you that did do the PYS will get? Or, maybe there are other variations with the Tocca.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope there are others versions because I CS the palette last January.


----------



## flynt (Jan 6, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I hope there are others versions because I CS the palette last January.


Seems like there's a lot more reports of repeats of already received samples this month and not even of the same product.  Curious to see how this shakes out.


----------



## EmL (Jan 6, 2015)

Natasha01 said:


> I see many people posting that they chose the Tocca and can't see their boxes yet.
> 
> I didn't do PYS this month, but I happened to get the Tocca when I click the early viewing link. The other items I will be getting are the Revealed 2 palette sampler, the Dr. Lipp balm, Oribe color shampoo, and MyChelle Advanced Argan oil.
> 
> Maybe this is the box that those of you that did do the PYS will get? Or, maybe there are other variations with the Tocca.


I'm one of the people who chose Tocca and the box still won't load. I'd be happy with that box minus the color shampoo since I don't dye my hair. I also really want the revealed 2 palette since I haven't gotten it yet!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 6, 2015)

My box finally loaded via the cheat.  Womp womp.


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 6, 2015)

my box finally loaded with the tocca pys.  don't know how to post pic, but im pretty happy with my selections.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 6, 2015)

glamigirl said:


> my box finally loaded with the tocca pys. don't know how to post pic, but im pretty happy with my selections.


Ooh, do tell, please! I still can't see mine.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 6, 2015)

glamigirl said:


> my box finally loaded with the tocca pys. don't know how to post pic, but im pretty happy with my selections.


What are you getting?


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 6, 2015)

seagirl said:


> What are you getting?


tocca

key west aloe gentle cleanser

sweet science invisible tint

katherine cosmetics everyday liner

ren glycol lactic radiance mask


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 6, 2015)

My non PYS box finally loaded 

3 items from the R&amp;R box (my 1st account) but I am happy because I wanted a second mask, I like body balms, and my lippie is missing from my R&amp;R box


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh, there's my Tocca box now. YAWN.

-Tocca

-Stainiac (received on my other account and don't like it)

-Neil George shampoo and conditioner (I've gone sulfate-free, so no thanks)

-Christian Siriano perfume (ugh, more perfume)

Between this and my other lackluster box,

I think I'll be going back to one box for February.


----------



## liilak (Jan 6, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Oh, there's my Tocca box now. YAWN.
> 
> -Tocca
> 
> ...


I have this as well and feeling ehhh as well.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 6, 2015)

My Tocca PYS box finally loaded! But... only four products (so far). XD






Pretty happy with everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been dying to try that It's a 10 product for a while and it's been a long time since they've sent it out so I'm really glad that it's landed in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seagirl (Jan 6, 2015)

glamigirl said:


> tocca
> 
> key west aloe gentle cleanser
> 
> ...


Wow! I like that combo more than any I've seen yet. Good mix sans haircare!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 6, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> My Tocca PYS box finally loaded! But... only four products (so far). XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my box too! Pretty excited. I wonder what the 5th item will be? I'm getting that lip pie in all three of my boxes, hope I like it or can easily trade!


----------



## liilak (Jan 6, 2015)

Is the Neil George shampoo the one by Gilchrist and Soames?  If so then blah.  I prefer all the other Tocca boxes to my own.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 6, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> This is my box too! Pretty excited. I wonder what the 5th item will be? I'm getting that lip pie in all three of my boxes, hope I like it or can easily trade!


I'm excited to see what else the box will include!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kind of hoping for that sheet mask...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 6, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> I'm excited to see what else the box will include!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kind of hoping for that sheet mask...


I'd LOVE that!


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 6, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Oh, there's my Tocca box now. YAWN.
> 
> -Tocca
> 
> ...


My Tocca box finally loaded and it shows that i'm getting this exact box too! If that is true I will also be going back to one box.


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 6, 2015)

I think this is the first month that no ones box is looking too exciting.  Usually there are at least a few things to  really hope for, but this month it seems like everyone's box is equally meh.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jan 6, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Oh, there's my Tocca box now. YAWN.
> 
> -Tocca
> 
> ...


I chose Tocca on my main, and nothing on my secondary. I am getting the same box as you on secondary and the main is only showing 4 products so far. I hope a 5th product shows up!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jan 6, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> My Tocca PYS box finally loaded! But... only four products (so far). XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! this is my main box account box. I hope item 5 will be a good one!


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jan 6, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Clicky truck on one account (chose R&amp;R, which is basically showing up with the cheat, minus one item).  Nothing on my second account (chose Tocca, cheat is also not working).  Non-clicky truck on third account (chose rosemary lotion, which is showing up with the cheat).
> 
> I'm not keeping three accounts.  The third was a gift so I could get that 200 point Ace bonus offered in December.  It'll run out next month.
> 
> ...


I noticed on my secondary that my Aces pts went back to zero as well. I was close to being an Ace on that account, like 80 points away or something. I only started the secondary in August, so I don't know what is up with that. Maybe we are being punished for having more than one account.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 6, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> I noticed on my secondary that my Aces pts went back to zero as well. I was close to being an Ace on that account, like 80 points away or something. I only started the secondary in August, so I don't know what is up with that. Maybe we are being punished for having more than one account.


I don't see why BB would punish people for having more than one account. It's more money for them.


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 6, 2015)

It seems that the yearly points earned towards Aces status is figured on a calendar year, not a year from when you earn your first point on that account.  Therefor everyone who didn't hit Aces status before the end of the year lost the accumulated points towards it.  If you got Aces status it is good through the next year, so those people who reached it keep it.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 6, 2015)

My Tocca is finally showing and I'm not too happy.

I'm getting:  Tocca

                     cynthia rowley lip stain

                     Neil George Shampoo and Conditioner

                     Harvey Prince Sincerely Perfume

One of the most boring boxes I've gotten since I joined.  Has anyone ever been happy to get that Neil George Shampoo?  It seems like they are trying to offload a lot of old samples.  January is a time for cleaning out and lightening up so let's hope they are getting rid of all their junk samples and the rest of the year will be better.


----------



## liilak (Jan 6, 2015)

The 2 curated boxes were way way better this month, glad I snagged one.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 6, 2015)

flynt said:


> Seems like there's a lot more reports of repeats of already received samples this month and not even of the same product. Curious to see how this shakes out.


Some of the boxes people posted with the cheat sounded a lot like a box I got almost a year ago (100% Pure mascara, dry conditioner, etc.).


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 6, 2015)

My box loaded on the account where I chose Tocca -- but with no Tocca!

Juicy Couture fragrance sample

Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic face rejuvenator (OK, this will be #4 of this that I've gotten...)

Inika mineral eyeshadow

Ahmad tea

Toni and Guy prep heat protection mist (well, I did say I needed to start actually using my flat iron, so this will come in handy)

I realize more items could be added.  And I did everything by the book this time and have a confirmation e-mail so if I don't get the Tocca, I'll contact them.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

liilak said:


> The 2 curated boxes were way way better this month, glad I snagged one.


I felt like this was going to be the case since there were two curated boxes. It was almost like they were hinting the exciting stuff is right here. If you don't pick one of these we will assume you will be happy with whatever we have sitting around in our warehouse.


----------



## liilak (Jan 6, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I felt like this was going to be the case since there were two curated boxes. It was almost like they were hinting the exciting stuff is right here. If you don't pick one of these we will assume you will be happy with whatever we have sitting around in our warehouse.


Ha ha... sad but true


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 6, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> My Tocca PYS box finally loaded! But... only four products (so far). XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I were getting this one! I want to try It's a 10 too. But mine's decent. I'm getting the Cynthia Rowley stain too, and the Neil George shampoo and conditioner (which isn't exciting, but useful at least). And then Harvey Prince Sincerely. I don't love perfume samples, and I especially don't love Harvey Prince. 

Does the 6 perfumes per year go by calendar year, or by year of your subscription? Because I bought a year sub in July, and they've sent me perfume almost every time since then. If it's resetting now, then it'll probably me perfume almost every month for a year.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 6, 2015)

Also, is there anything new at all that they're sending out this month, or is everything repeats? I feel like I've seen everything people are posting before. I get that for most people who are not on MUT that won't be the case, but for us it's boring!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jan 6, 2015)

I have clicky truck on my 7-item (if the cheat is correct) no PYS box!  It was born around 1:30 this morning.  I have no trust of Narvar, but if I'm very lucky maybe it'll show up before the end of the week!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 6, 2015)

Both of my boxes have shipped and are due Monday of next week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmL (Jan 6, 2015)

I chose Tocca, but it's not showing in my box. My box shows:

Juicy Couture perfume (gross)

Vasanti Brighten up

INIKA minerall eyeshadow

Tea (I do like tea!)

Toni and Guy heat protection spray (I don't use heat on my hair)

I'm going to be sad if I don't get the Tocca... Hopefully it will change by the 10th!


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 6, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> Also, is there anything new at all that they're sending out this month, or is everything repeats? I feel like I've seen everything people are posting before. I get that for most people who are not on MUT that won't be the case, but for us it's boring!


Usually the brand new products aren't added until closer to the 10th because they still have to make pages for them in the store.  So fingers crossed!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 6, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> Also, is there anything new at all that they're sending out this month, or is everything repeats? I feel like I've seen everything people are posting before. I get that for most people who are not on MUT that won't be the case, but for us it's boring!


I'm getting a sample of an overpriced facial mask that's bew to the bb site. So there's one but everything else I've seen has been recycled.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 6, 2015)

EmL said:


> I chose Tocca, but it's not showing in my box. My box shows: Juicy Couture perfume (gross) Vasanti Brighten up INIKA minerall eyeshadow Tea (I do like tea!) Toni and Guy heat protection spray (I don't use heat on my hair) I'm going to be sad if I don't get the Tocca... Hopefully it will change by the 10th!


Maybe this is a good sign -- since we are both showing the same thing, minus the Tocca, maybe the Tocca will be added to this box!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 6, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> Also, is there anything new at all that they're sending out this month, or is everything repeats? I feel like I've seen everything people are posting before. I get that for most people who are not on MUT that won't be the case, but for us it's boring!


I am getting a 5 item box and I believe 4 of the items are new because they have no reviews.

They are:

Sweet Science Invisible Daily Tint SPF 35

Katherine Cosmetics Everyday Eyeliner

Key West Aloe Gentle Aloe Facial Cleanser

Ren Glycol Lactic Radiance Renewal Mask

I saw I was a box twin with someone else (but I can't find the post to quote)


----------



## EmL (Jan 6, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Maybe this is a good sign -- since we are both showing the same thing, minus the Tocca, maybe the Tocca will be added to this box!


I sure hope so! I also played by the rules and saved my confirmation email in case they mess up our boxes.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow - I had a lot to catch up on! I used the nifty cheat trick and it worked. I'm really excited about my box!





I picked the rosemary lotion because I love herbal scents, so I'm glad to see my sample choice. I'm also looking forward to the perfume (I hoard perfume like it's my job) and the keratin treatment. However, I'm most excited about the oxygenated mask. This mask better be amazing to cost $125!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 6, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Oh, there's my Tocca box now. YAWN.
> 
> -Tocca
> 
> ...


Yep, this is my box too.  All that waiting for my box page to load &amp; the only thing I'll use out of it is the Tocca.

Not a great start to the new year for BB.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> Also, is there anything new at all that they're sending out this month, or is everything repeats? I feel like I've seen everything people are posting before. I get that for most people who are not on MUT that won't be the case, but for us it's boring!


one of my items looks brand new as there is no main product page on birchbox.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 6, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Maybe this is a good sign -- since we are both showing the same thing, minus the Tocca, maybe the Tocca will be added to this box!


I am in the same boat as both of you. I chose Tocca too and my box is showing the same as yours. I hope they add the Tocca in.... I don't drink tea but I do like the heat protection spray &amp; the eyeshadow looks cool. Overall an ok box but Vasanti is a repeat for me (although I really do like it!). This is a really boring month for Birchbox, or maybe I'm just sampled out.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 6, 2015)

Did anyone else use the snowed in sample pack code in December? The 4 sample box is supposed to come with the regular January box. I kind of doubt that'll happen without issue after all of the bad experiences I've had with bbox plus. But I can hope...


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 6, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> This is a really boring month for Birchbox, or maybe I'm just sampled out.


I wonder if this isn't the real problem for me... I know a lot of you have been getting boxes a lot longer than I have, but after a year of Ipsy and seven months of 1-2 BBs, plus way too many products (and accompanying GWP) that my newfound makeup love and this site have enabled me to buy, I'm just swimming in STUFF. And so much that I won't use! Just sitting in a box under my bed, languishing on my trade list. I'm cutting Ipsy and going down to just one BB unless there are absolutely mind-blowing spoilers.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 6, 2015)

I wish the individual box pages would work, I like to see what type of box variations are being sent out.

I've seen some of my variations, but here are my boxes:

Tocca PYS box:

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]
[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]Rosemary PYS box:[/SIZE]




And my two surprise me boxes:







The Dr Jart might have to be traded because it tends to be too light for my skin tone. I might swap the Lip Locked, I have one, but not sure if they're sending out the same shades this month. I didn't pick the Naobay lotion but I got it anyway, I don't care for the smell but I can give it away or trade it. I'm mostly ok with my overlaps/dupes. But I'd like to try some of the new products going out like the nail polish remover, key west cleanser, sweet science and the mask.


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jan 6, 2015)

naturalactions said:


> I am getting a 5 item box and I believe 4 of the items are new because they have no reviews.
> 
> They are:
> 
> ...


The Sweet Science is definitely new.  I'm getting that in my box and I checked out their website, the brand looks really good, so I'm excited to try it.


----------



## H_D (Jan 6, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> I wish I were getting this one! I want to try It's a 10 too. But mine's decent. I'm getting the Cynthia Rowley stain too, and the Neil George shampoo and conditioner (which isn't exciting, but useful at least). And then Harvey Prince Sincerely. I don't love perfume samples, and I especially don't love Harvey Prince.
> 
> *Does the 6 perfumes per year go by calendar year, or by year of your subscription? *Because I bought a year sub in July, and they've sent me perfume almost every time since then. If it's resetting now, then it'll probably me perfume almost every month for a year.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was wondering this too! Maybe I will write them and ask. I am surprised I haven't gotten a perfume in awhile. You can have my neil george shampoo/conditioner if you want! Let me know. Did I tell you that the women's shelters in my area are no longer taking sample sizes of things?? What?! I had a huge box of full and sample size stuff to give them again this year and no go. Weird, huh?


----------



## H_D (Jan 6, 2015)

@@Bizgirlva wow FOUR boxes!!?  I thought I was bad when I did three (I was experimenting with profiles just as a curiosity thing) for a few months. Now I am down to one just because I haven't been thrilled with the past two months' items in the BBs.


----------



## Elena K (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm getting:

Perlier Body Cream (ok)

Balance Me Eye Cream (ok)

Neil George Shampoo and Conditioner (just as I'm trying to go sulfate and silicon free, so meh...)

Coastal Scents Eyeshadow (looking forward to that).

This is better than my December box, but not the exiting box.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 6, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> I'm just swimming in STUFF


Head on over to the 100 Day No Buy thread if you haven't been there yet!  A lot of us are in the same position.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 6, 2015)

H_D said:


> I thought I was bad when I did three (I was experimenting with profiles just as a curiosity thing) for a few months.


I feel bad with three.  Actually, I'm not even experimenting with profiles -- I've answered the questions the same way on all of them but I get different boxes anyway.

One of mine is going after next month (I bought myself a 3 month gift sub to get 200 points back when that was a promo).


----------



## H_D (Jan 6, 2015)

Elena K said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> Perlier Body Cream (ok)
> 
> ...


This is my box too. Not thrilled but the eyeshadow will be nice as long as I dont get the same color I have before (the browns). I hope it is the more lavender, pastel colors. The eye cream and perlier are dupes from previous boxes. The neil george I got on another account but can't fault BB for that.


----------



## H_D (Jan 6, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I feel bad with three.  Actually, I'm not even experimenting with profiles -- I've answered the questions the same way on all of them but I get different boxes anyway.
> 
> One of mine is going after next month (I bought myself a 3 month gift sub to get 200 points back when that was a promo).


Interesting- you have your profiles set exactly the same and yet get three different boxes each time? I am beginning to think this profile stuff is a bunch of hooey. :lol:   Not really but that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 6, 2015)

@@Elena K - Box twins! According to the cheat. I can't even look at last month's box on the website. It disappeared today.

This is my 3rd and potentially my last BB. I am in the product overload camp. The contents are the least exciting of my subs.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 6, 2015)

According to the app, this is what I'm getting:

Paula's Choice Resist Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum 

Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy

Coastal Scents Revealed Palette Set

Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands

Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner

Paula's Choice Resist Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum

Zzzzzzz. I've already gotten the Coastal Scents mini eyeshadow quad, but I had to get a replacement box that month, so it doesn't show up in my box history/count as a duplicate sample. I got a different persuasion of a Camille Beckman hand cream in November, and I got the Serge Normant Dry Shampoo a while back (hated the scent). Hopefully the serums are nice. At least I have a sixty point box? Eh.


----------



## H_D (Jan 6, 2015)

peril said:


> According to the app, this is what I'm getting:
> 
> Paula's Choice Resist Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum
> 
> ...


Wait you got TWO Paula's Choice serums in your box?

The mini headband sounds kind of interesting.


----------



## queenofperil (Jan 6, 2015)

H_D said:


> Wait you got TWO Paula's Choice serums in your box?
> 
> The mini headband sounds kind of interesting.


Indeed I did. Well, that's the case at the moment. Who knows if it'll stay that way. I'm betting on foils, if anything.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 6, 2015)

Is there a January trade thread yet?  I couldn't find one.  Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm getting:

The balm stainiac

Whish shave cream

Supergoop CC

Rosemary lotion

Wei manuka bee venom mask

Um I'm excited and intrigued. Is anyone else getting the bee venom mask? I can't stop picturing my face swelling up like a balloon. If you might be allergic to bee stings should this be avoided? (Face palm)


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 6, 2015)

peril said:


> Indeed I did. Well, that's the case at the moment. Who knows if it'll stay that way. I'm betting on foils, if anything.


That PC serum is one of my favorite skin care products ever (if it's the one I think it is).


----------



## ashleygo (Jan 6, 2015)

Blah really regretting my PYS sample choice getting the dreaded Tocca Box (at least for me) with Staniac and Neil and George Shampoo and Conditioner. This is my punishment box since I have already tried Staniac, Neil &amp; George Set previously in my other boxes and don't like them. Also if I was gonna get a perfume sample I would have preferred the HP Sincerely sample. I was hoping to try something new.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 6, 2015)

H_D said:


> Interesting- you have your profiles set exactly the same and yet get three different boxes each time? I am beginning to think this profile stuff is a bunch of hooey. :lol: Not really but that doesn't make any sense.


Yeah, exactly the same answers -- I just told the truth on all the questions, didn't try to manipulate anything.  I get an occasional sample repeat (like the Mirenesse mascara) but never the same box.  One box gets TONS of shampoo/conditioner sets and about 6 perfumes a year.  Another one gets a lot of facial peels and almost no perfume.  Etc.  It's like Birchbox is arbitrarily assigning me three different personalities.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 6, 2015)

I picked Tocca for PYS and this is the box I am receiving:

Tocca Hand Cream

Oribe Color Shampoo

Coastal Scents Revealed Eye Shadow

MyChelle Advanced Argan Oil

Dr. Lipp Lip Balm

I will definitely use everything.  Not as exciting as my last box but at least it is practical.  I already received the Dr. Lipp in the Holiday Hacks curated box but I can always use a good lip balm.  I am excited to try the argan oil since it is a new product to Birchbox.


----------



## Elena K (Jan 6, 2015)

@@Kookymama - before I could see box content without a cheat, it was showing up under "this month box", but no it despaired, which is very strange. I still can see box content in the phone app though. I keep checking in hopes that shamppo/conditioner will get replaced by something else, lol


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 6, 2015)

@@Elena K - I think we are stuck with it. Blech.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 6, 2015)

Whoo! My box just updated! Kinda boring, but not the worst:

Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm

Essentiel Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body Lotion (my PYS)

Harvey Prince Hello Liquid Loofah

Manna Kadar Lip Locked

Curl Keepers by Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper Gel

Hasn't shipped yet, though.


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 6, 2015)

Well I got my $10 refunded and they also cancelled my account so now I won't be able to review my items this month. I probably won't even get a box this month.

ETA: looks like I will get a box this month but the only way I can see my box or review for points is to re sign up and pay for february today(which is what got me into trouble in the first place). I guess it's goodbye birchbox for me.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 6, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> My Tocca PYS box finally loaded! But... only four products (so far). XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what's showing up for me under my 'cheat' as well.  It looks like 4 really good products.  I wouldn't be surprised if that's our box and there's no 5th item, I wouldn't be disappointed either  :wub: ...


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 6, 2015)

Part of me wishes I would have picked up the Relax and Recharge box. I really want to try the Manna Kadar Lip Locked and Balance eye cream.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 6, 2015)

Whoooooooo my box finally loaded &amp; it's so good!

 
Davines OI / Oil Absolute Beautifying PotionDavines OI / ShampooDavines OI / ConditionerEssentiel Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body LotionMirenesse Mattfinity Lip RougeHarvey Prince Hello Liquid LoofahSweet Science Invisible Daily Tint SPF 35


----------



## DoubleShot (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone have an idea of what shade(s) they're sending out of the Cynthia Rowley gloss? I pretty much like all of them in the shop, but the berry or red shade are gorg.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 6, 2015)

My page just updated via the "cheat," but the box that it is showing doesn't include my PYS.  I requested the Tocca, but I am scheduled to receive the Essential Elements Rosemary Body Lotion.  I'll obviously wait until the 10th to contact them, since my box might change.  

I have had this account for a long time, so maybe I am not eligible for any of the Tocca boxes due to repeats?  A few months back I requested the Not Soap, Radio for my PYS choice, and they sent me a random box but also included the Not Soap, Radio sample (a larger outer box contained my Birchbox with the samples listed on my box page, the Not Soap Radio sample, and a packing slip that listed the sample as a separate item).


----------



## LadyK (Jan 6, 2015)

It looks like I am getting my wish for this month and they are sending me the Briogeo hair mask!  I'm also getting the sheet mask, whish body butter, a lip product, and something else.  Awesome month for me, especially since I missed the PYS e-mail.


----------



## atomic (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm getting:

- Miracle Skin Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face

- Mirenesse Glossy Kiss

- Perlier Intensive Nurturing Body Balm

- Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream

- Curly Hair Solutions Curl Keeper Gel

Meh.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 6, 2015)

bonita22 said:


> Well I got my $10 refunded and they also cancelled my account so now I won't be able to review my items this month. I probably won't even get a box this month.
> 
> ETA: looks like I will get a box this month but the only way I can see my box or review for points is to re sign up and pay for february today(which is what got me into trouble in the first place). I guess it's goodbye birchbox for me.


I would e-mail or call them and have them put your reviews in for you (for points) or flat out ask for your points to be credited. You paid for the box you should get the review points.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jan 6, 2015)

@@atomic I actually wanted to try quite a few things from your box combo: the Mirenesse, Miracle Skin Transformer, and the Balance eye cream.  I hope you end up liking everything once you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 6, 2015)

atomic said:


> I'm getting:
> 
> - Miracle Skin Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face
> 
> ...


I'm getting one of these too.

My second acct also is getting the eye cream and the curly gel, plus sumbody soap, cynthia rowley creamy lip stain, and the PYS rosemary lotion (I didn't choose any of the PYS picks, just got it randomly.)


----------



## lovepink (Jan 6, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Is there a January trade thread yet?  I couldn't find one.  Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I made one here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135471-january-birchbox-trades/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2015)

Ooh, it looks like my main account box should be here tomorrow (the R&amp;R box). I already forget what is in it so it'll be almost like a surprise!


----------



## isabelfromcali (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm swimming in skincare and makeup products!! I have no idea what's in my Jan box, besides the Tocca and the Big Hair Don't Care sweater. (The contents of my box don't load, I just know it's shipping by the 10th.) I'm fine with anything I get... I'm getting to the point where I need to gift some of these things away!!!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 7, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> I noticed on my secondary that my Aces pts went back to zero as well. I was close to being an Ace on that account, like 80 points away or something. I only started the secondary in August, so I don't know what is up with that. Maybe we are being punished for having more than one account.





kittenbiscuits said:


> I don't see why BB would punish people for having more than one account. It's more money for them.


BB isn't punishing anyone, it just happens to be 2015 now instead of 2014. You have to earn points every year to maintain your status.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 7, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ooh, it looks like my main account box should be here tomorrow (the R&amp;R box). I already forget what is in it so it'll be almost like a surprise!


Mine shipped several days ago but when I click on the tracking it hasn't updated since then.... And if I put the tracking number into USPS tracking, it can't find anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Jan 7, 2015)

I agree that they are not punishing anyone for having multiple accounts. I was speaking to a rep and they have no issues with multiple accounts. I've pretty much had two of them for 3 years, one on and off, and they've never had a problem with it.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 7, 2015)

Someone already has a review for the Jan box

https://www.subscriptionboxmom.com/2015/01/january-2015-birchbox-review-coupon-100-point-coupon-code.html


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 7, 2015)

getting my box today!! woo hoo! estimated arrival was originally monday but hey ill take it!!


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 7, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Whoooooooo my box finally loaded &amp; it's so good!
> 
> 
> Davines OI / Oil Absolute Beautifying PotionDavines OI / ShampooDavines OI / ConditionerEssentiel Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body LotionMirenesse Mattfinity Lip RougeHarvey Prince Hello Liquid LoofahSweet Science Invisible Daily Tint SPF 35


Box twins! I'm also stoked.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (Jan 7, 2015)

I had picked Tocca as my PYS, got the confirmation and everything, and my box finally loaded with the cheat aaaaaand NO TOCCA!

It has:

Essentiel Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body Lotion

Sweet Science Invisible Daily Tint SPF 35

Katherine Cosmetics Everyday Eyeliner

Key West Aloe Cleanser

REN Glycolic Lactic Radiance Renewal Mask

I sincerely hope my box changes because I want none of these things. I hope the send the eyeliner in brown because I can't take another damned black eyeliner! Of course, I know to follow my own advice and wait until the 10th to see if my box changes. This is the first time I've ever had an issue like this so I'm giving the benefit of the doubt for now.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 7, 2015)

I realize it's early to start speculating, but anyone think there might be chocolate in the February boxes? Or maybe some sort of valentines day theme (i.e. Davines Love, Cynthia Rowley lipstain in hearthrob or valentine etc)?


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 7, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I realize it's early to start speculating, but anyone think there might be chocolate in the February boxes? Or maybe some sort of valentines day theme (i.e. Davines Love, Cynthia Rowley lipstain in hearthrob or valentine etc)?


I really hope so!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 7, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Whoooooooo my box finally loaded &amp; it's so good!
> 
> 
> Davines OI / Oil Absolute Beautifying PotionDavines OI / ShampooDavines OI / ConditionerEssentiel Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body LotionMirenesse Mattfinity Lip RougeHarvey Prince Hello Liquid LoofahSweet Science Invisible Daily Tint SPF 35


This is my box!  Lip stuff pretty much makes it for me.  I won't use any of the hair stuff since I cowash and it's chock full of silicone.  I get a LOT of shampoo and conditioner but in 3 years have only ever had 2 styling products.  Styling products seem unpopular around here but I am a total junkie.  Gimme all the hairspray please.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 7, 2015)

meggpi said:


> This is my box!  Lip stuff pretty much makes it for me.  I won't use any of the hair stuff since I cowash and it's chock full of silicone.  I get a LOT of shampoo and conditioner but in 3 years have only ever had 2 styling products.  Styling products seem unpopular around here but I am a total junkie.  Gimme all the hairspray please.


Same! I love getting hair stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, my second box finally showed up with switching the URL code and I am getting two repeats.. And they were from 2013! I hated the Serge dry shampoo, I actually threw it away, I keep most things to try it a few times. And I'm getting the SMART face scrub type thingy (not actually a course scrub) again. Womp womp. I'll wait until the 10th to make sure it doesn't change and then I'll email them. Seriously disappointing. Oh and one other sample is that Pure mascara that was given out recently on the pick 2's. Ugh.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2015)

My R+ R box showed up this morning! Pretty happy with it (I had forgotten what was in it, haha).





Always happy to get tea &lt;3

Excited about the sheet mask...these are overpriced but I am so happy to try it. 

The body butter doesn't smell great but is nice and thick, will be great for my feet and elbows and hands!

I've used the Briogeo before and liked it, always need a hair mask.

I am an eye cream fiend and this one is a good size, happy about it!

I love the Manna Kadar...I wear Lucky all the time and this is a pretty shade, too, a bit darker than Lucky.

Overall,a good box


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 7, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> My R+ R box showed up this morning! Pretty happy with it (I had forgotten what was in it, haha).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad I picked this on mom's account.  I love everything about that eye cream!  Glad to hear the lippie is darker than Lucky.

I was iffy on the tea bc I can't stand licorice, but I love mint!  Looking forward to trying it!

What's the ick factor on the Perlier?  Does it smell off or something?  I was hoping to love this one!


----------



## pirategal (Jan 7, 2015)

my no-PYS box according to cheat is:

-Klorane dry shampoo (love it but I would've liked to try the Natural tint variation...oh well)

-Sumita Brow Pencil (As long as it's a dark enough color I can roll with it)

-Supergoop Daily Correct CC (I usually don't use CC creams but we'll give it a shot)

-TOCCA Crema da Mano (I guess it'll be good to throw in my purse)

-Harvey Prince Hello Liquid Loofah (I got the Body Lotion a couple boxes ago and really like the scent so I'm cool with this)

All in all I'm not OVERJOYED but it is definitely all stuff I can use, plus I just cancelled BB so this will be my bye-bye box for the time being  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshleyK (Jan 7, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> My R+ R box showed up this morning! Pretty happy with it (I had forgotten what was in it, haha).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slightly annoyed with myself that I didn't pick this box.. sigh.. i'm not as excited about the one I'm getting per the cheat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

COOLA Tinted Matte SPF 30 for Face

Number 4™ Non-Aerosol Hairspray

Essential Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body Lotion

Manna Kadar Lip Locked

Harvey Prince Sincerely


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 7, 2015)

After seeing the R&amp;R box (thanks @yousoldtheworld), I wish I went curated instead of surprise. I have too much stuff to take chances on getting more shampoo (which I am getting). Its almost safer to go with what I know from now on. Oh well, live and learn. Its all good.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I'm so glad I picked this on mom's account.  I love everything about that eye cream!  Glad to hear the lippie is darker than Lucky.
> 
> I was iffy on the tea bc I can't stand licorice, but I love mint!  Looking forward to trying it!
> 
> What's the ick factor on the Perlier?  Does it smell off or something?  I was hoping to love this one!


No, it's just that very medicinal lavender scent, which I figured would be the case. Not icky, just not something I'll use for the fragrance!


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 7, 2015)

ikecarus said:


> I'm excited to see what else the box will include!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kind of hoping for that sheet mask...


I have the same box as you guys and I'm hoping the 5th product is a sheet mask as well!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 7, 2015)

disconik said:


> I had picked Tocca as my PYS, got the confirmation and everything, and my box finally loaded with the cheat aaaaaand NO TOCCA!
> 
> It has:
> 
> ...


 The same thing happened to me! I chose Tocca for the PYS, but using the cheat my BB account is showing the box you've described above.  Hopefully they will either change our box pages by the 10th or they will send us this box plus the Tocca.  (They did that for me once before.)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 7, 2015)

meggpi said:


> This is my box! Lip stuff pretty much makes it for me. I won't use any of the hair stuff since I cowash and it's chock full of silicone. I get a LOT of shampoo and conditioner but in 3 years have only ever had 2 styling products. Styling products seem unpopular around here but I am a total junkie. Gimme all the hairspray please.


Jealous of all that Davines, I'd pick it every month if I could, lol!


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 7, 2015)

So the cheat has to be wrong like I mentioned, because it's showing like three things I've already received. 

But my box is now loading in the app, and is showing the same thing.

But that can't be right, right? I've received those things before so I can't get them again...I hope!


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 7, 2015)

chaosintoart said:


> So the cheat has to be wrong like I mentioned, because it's showing like three things I've already received.
> 
> But my box is now loading in the app, and is showing the same thing.
> 
> But that can't be right, right? I've received those things before so I can't get them again...I hope!


I'm in the same boat...I have 2 products I already received (and didn't like either of them!) 

Really hoping it changes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 7, 2015)

My box uploaded yesterday and it's a snooze. I got:

- nelson j healing mask - if i get one more hair mask, i'll scream.

- my pys, the rosemary body lotion. i chose it b/c i don't know what rosemary smells like

- mirenesse lip rouge - let's see how this works out

- harvey prince hello liquid loofah - if i get one more harvey prince item i will scream. i got the perfume sample, the shampoo, the conditioner, and now the bodywash. i also got ageless in my pick two yesterday. stop trying to force me to like this brand birchbox!

- christian siriano perfume - i liked his shoes at payless, but let's see how his perfume smells.


----------



## splash79 (Jan 7, 2015)

This is what the cheat is showing for my box:

LAFresh nail polish remover wipes
100% Pure Fruit Pigmented Mascara
Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfecting™ Polisher
Under Armour Braided Mini Headbands - 3 Pack
Serge Normant Meta Revive Dry Conditioner
 
I'm really meh about all of the potential products.  Polish wipes is boring, I have tons of mascara, don't have high hopes for the skin polisher, I guess I can toss the headband on my treadmill, and I got the dry conditioner last February.  
 
I don't know what I was hoping to get in BB, but I'm wondering if I'm getting burnt out with them because my boxes seems to be really skin and hair care heavy.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 7, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> My R+ R box showed up this morning! Pretty happy with it (I had forgotten what was in it, haha).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know specifically what shade you got in the Manna Kadar Lip Locked? i'm supposed to be getting it as well.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Has anyone else's Mirenesse's Lip Rouge come with the applicator looking kinda tacky, like its either been used before or just poorly made? I haven't used it, but I'm afraid to put it up for swap because I don't want people thinking they got a used product. I'll try to attach a picture below.


----------



## Trixie Belden (Jan 7, 2015)

Meh.  I'm not super excited about this month.  I didn't do PYS (missed the email in all the holiday stuff going on), so it was just luck of the draw.  My last several boxes have been pretty good, so I can't complain really.  I'm a little tired of CC and BB creams every month though.

Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk

Sumita Brow Pencil

SuperGoop! Daily Correct CC cream

Tocca hand cream

Harvey Prince Hello liquid loofah

I have a clicky truck, but the tracking isn't valid yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Do you know specifically what shade you got in the Manna Kadar Lip Locked? i'm supposed to be getting it as well.


The shade is All of Me and it's on the card so I'm assuming all will be getting this shade.


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Has anyone else's Mirenesse's Lip Rouge come with the applicator looking kinda tacky, like its either been used before or just poorly made? I haven't used it, but I'm afraid to put it up for swap because I don't want people thinking they got a used product. I'll try to attach a picture below.


I got mine as a gift and it looks like that, but the formula is just a different kind of formula so I don't think there's anything wrong with it. The shape of the applicator is just different than most, but I found it works really well and is nice!


----------



## Angela Jenkins (Jan 7, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> I chose Tocca on my main, and nothing on my secondary. I am getting the same box as you on secondary and the main is only showing 4 products so far. I hope a 5th product shows up!


Box twins, I'm so disappointed with this month. Guess you can't win them all. :[


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 7, 2015)

For those whose box was showing samples they had previously gotten. On my laptop via the cheat it still shows the wrong box, but I just looked on the phone app and the box has totally changed. The new box has no repeats and my PYS is there.I hope this one is what I am getting.

New box on app:

Sumita brow pencil

Rosemary lotion- my PYS

Sweet science invisible daily tint spf 35

when sheet mask

Key west facial cleanser


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 7, 2015)

SO MAD! got my r&amp;r box today and its missing the wonder eye cream! that and the mask was what i was most excited for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least i did get the mask  :angry:   :angry:   :angry:   :angry:   :scared:


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 7, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> The shade is All of Me and it's on the card so I'm assuming all will be getting this shade.


Thanks for responding. What a bummer. I'm so sick of pale pinkish toned lipglosses and lipsticks. I always look like a clown in them. Why is that the only color they send out???!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Thanks for responding. What a bummer. I'm so sick of pale pinkish toned lipglosses and lipsticks. I always look like a clown in them. Why is that the only color they send out???!


I usually get reds (which I do wear, but not terribly often).  THis one isn't as light as the last one though! You might be able to wear it! 

I took a swatch on my hand and one on my lips, so you can see if maybe the color will work for you. 







(messy and I'm having a bad skin week, but you get the idea).


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 7, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> For those whose box was showing samples they had previously gotten. On my laptop via the cheat it still shows the wrong box, but I just looked on the phone app and the box has totally changed. The new box has no repeats and my PYS is there.I hope this one is what I am getting.
> 
> New box on app:
> 
> ...


Mine still shows my duplicates, but I'm happy yours doesn't! It gives me hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2015)

And here is the Manna Kadar if you rub in the swatch a little, it really is a pretty color!


----------



## Trixie Belden (Jan 7, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I usually get reds (which I do wear, but not terribly often).  THis one isn't as light as the last one though! You might be able to wear it!
> 
> I took a swatch on my hand and one on my lips, so you can see if maybe the color will work for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


That color looks really awesome on you-I'm super jealous!


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 7, 2015)

I got my box today.  While its not my favorite because it has Shampoo and Conditioner, I am happy with the product sizes.  At least these two items would look good in a gift basket that I make for someone. 

I judge a box on whether I can use the contents or share the contents without embarrassment.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik (Jan 7, 2015)

Since my box is showing in the app now, I think I'm going to email them about it.


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 7, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> For those whose box was showing samples they had previously gotten. On my laptop via the cheat it still shows the wrong box, but I just looked on the phone app and the box has totally changed. The new box has no repeats and my PYS is there.I hope this one is what I am getting.
> 
> New box on app:
> 
> ...


Okay my app is showing the exact same contents as yours haha! I didn't pick a sample though so mine could have been anything.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 7, 2015)

Interesting! My box completely changed (for the better!). Now I'm getting the brow pencil (yay!), rosemary lotion, Key West face wash, When sheet mask, and Sweet Science tint. I am actually looking forward to ALL of the products!


----------



## H_D (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Thanks for responding. What a bummer. I'm so sick of pale pinkish toned lipglosses and lipsticks. I always look like a clown in them. Why is that the only color they send out???!


Funny, I'd LOVE to get the pinkish toned lipglosses and lipstick but I tend to get deep red, dark purple or coral/red which I look clownish in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 7, 2015)

H_D said:


> Funny, I'd LOVE to get the pinkish toned lipglosses and lipstick but I tend to get deep red, dark purple or coral/red which I look clownish in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I look awful in red lipstick/gloss. Not me.


----------



## H_D (Jan 7, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> I look awful in red lipstick/gloss. Not me.


so do I. That is why I don't know why I keep getting them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2015)

I got my R &amp; R box today. Shipping said it would be next Monday, lol. I really like everything in it...great sizes for everything.


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 7, 2015)

lindzebra said:


> Interesting! My box completely changed (for the better!). Now I'm getting the brow pencil (yay!), rosemary lotion, Key West face wash, When sheet mask, and Sweet Science tint. I am actually looking forward to ALL of the products!


Mine changed to this as well, except online it is showing I should get the brow pencil and on the card/in the box I got the gold eyeliner. Debating on if it is worth it to email and ave them switch over the online to th eyeliner so I can get my points....


----------



## KayEss (Jan 7, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Has anyone else's Mirenesse's Lip Rouge come with the applicator looking kinda tacky, like its either been used before or just poorly made? I haven't used it, but I'm afraid to put it up for swap because I don't want people thinking they got a used product. I'll try to attach a picture below.


My applicator (brand new) also looked beat up like that. I tried the product though and it worked just fine!


----------



## JenTX (Jan 7, 2015)

I got one of my boxes today. The cheat was mostly right. The one thing is the cheat showed a Sumita Brow Pencil but in reality I got an eyeliner. The color is something chai.


----------



## H_D (Jan 7, 2015)

ChemLady said:


> Mine changed to this as well, except online it is showing I should get the brow pencil and on the card/in the box I got the gold eyeliner. Debating on if it is worth it to email and ave them switch over the online to th eyeliner so I can get my points....


I would have them change it in the system so that you don't get another dupe of the eyeliner in a future box.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 7, 2015)

H_D said:


> I would have them change it in the system so that you don't get another dupe of the eyeliner in a future box.


People mentioned that the same issue happened last month with the cheat and that their real box pages on the 10th showed the eyeliner, so I'm waiting until the 10th for now.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2015)

JenTX said:


> I got one of my boxes today. The cheat was mostly right. The one thing is the cheat showed a Sumita Brow Pencil but in reality I got an eyeliner. The color is something chai.


Bummer...I was really hoping for their brow pencil. It's the one I usually use and I love it. Oh, well...I'm sure one of my kids will take the eyeliner or I can trade it if it's a color I have already.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 7, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I usually get reds (which I do wear, but not terribly often).  THis one isn't as light as the last one though! You might be able to wear it!
> 
> I took a swatch on my hand and one on my lips, so you can see if maybe the color will work for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Thanks for the swatches and pics. You look beautiful in it! Unfortunately,I aready know that color will not work on my skin tone.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 7, 2015)

H_D said:


> Funny, I'd LOVE to get the pinkish toned lipglosses and lipstick but I tend to get deep red, dark purple or coral/red which I look clownish in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





kittenbiscuits said:


> I look awful in red lipstick/gloss. Not me.





H_D said:


> so do I. That is why I don't know why I keep getting them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahhh, actually what I said was a rhetorical question. I know why they send pinkish lipsticks and that's because of skintone. Clearly light pink/peach colors looks good on the vast majority of their demographic, but it doesn't always look good on others with dark skin. And actually it's not that its all pink/peach colors, its the KIND of pink/peach colors they send out. Which is why I send every lipgloss or lipstick back without shame everytime I order something and the color is sheer and not pigmented like I expected. I have dark lips. Sheer does nothing for me. I could use a $3 lipgloss from walmart to get a sheer tint or a chalky finish, I don't need to spend $25 on a lip product from Birchbox.com.

Anyhoo, I hope you all have a swap list so I can trade with you next time you get a lipcolor other than pale pink/peach.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 8, 2015)

So far only one of my boxes is showing via the cheat. The other one still shows December tracking info. I wonder if it's taking longer to update because of the product preferences beta? Anyone else here doing that? 




Seems odd to send 2 eye creams but it's one of the products I rarely get samples of so I'll take it. I don't have curly hair so I'm not sure why they're sending me Curl Keeper. I have 934875 Stainiac samples so "meh" on that note. Overall, not very exciting but at least I'm not getting shampoo or another Harvey effin Prince sample.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 8, 2015)

misstrix said:


> I wonder if it's taking longer to update because of the product preferences beta?


What is it?


----------



## cg0112358 (Jan 8, 2015)

peril said:


> According to the app, this is what I'm getting:
> 
> Paula's Choice Resist Ultra-Light Super Antioxidant Concentrate Serum
> 
> ...


They do have different color samples for the CS palettes so maybe you won't get a dupe. I've gotten two so far, one in trade and one from BB and they are different. One was Latte and the other maybe Sunset?


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 8, 2015)

seagirl said:


> What is it?


It's a new feature they have in limited release that allows you to fine tune your preferences. I received an email a couple of months ago asking me if I wanted to try it. Here's what it looks like:


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 8, 2015)

Just curious, does Birchbox claim that they will never send you a repeat product? If you have received a repeat, did you let them know and what did they say? Also, if you don't get your sample pick, will they send it to you separately? Thanks!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 8, 2015)

Ha if it's something I like I don't mind getting a repeat!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 8, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> Just curious, does Birchbox claim that they will never send you a repeat product? If you have received a repeat, did you let them know and what did they say? Also, if you don't get your sample pick, will they send it to you separately? Thanks!


You can get repeat products if they are a different color, scent, etc. But you should not receive duplicates of a specific product.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 8, 2015)

casey anne said:


> You can get repeat products if they are a different color, scent, etc. But you should not receive duplicates of a specific product.


Ok, thanks! This month I am getting an exact repeat and my sample pick is missing. I'll wait until the 10th though to see if it hopefully changes.


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 8, 2015)

Super weird, I just got an apology email from Birchbox with 100 sorry points (my first sorry points, y'all!) for sending me a duplicate sample in January.  But I haven't received my box yet and the "cheat" way shows 5 products that I've never received.  My box kinda blows this month but getting 150 points for it makes it way more fun.  BRING ON THE DUPLICATES, BB


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok, so problem solved with the repeat and missing PYS. I just downloaded the app on my ipad and now I see my box contents. Completely different than the cheat. My PYS is there and no repeats....but I actually like the cheat box better I am not feeling my box at all this month. I might keep the Tocca lotion but that's about it. I'll be hitting the swap boards for sure!


----------



## roxymama (Jan 8, 2015)

My box has changed on the site under this month's box. So not sure what I'll get in the mail tomorrow when it arrives.

I'm geeking out about the Tocca since I really love their hand creams. I was gifted a sub too late to choose a PYS.

Which shave cream

No 4 hairspray

Tocca hand cream

Coastal scents revealed

Harvey Prince Sincerely perfume

(Before my box had tea, vasanti brighten up, Anika eyeshadow, juicy perfume and Toni and guy heat spray)


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 8, 2015)

roxymama said:


> My box has changed on the site under this month's box. So not sure what I'll get in the mail tomorrow when it arrives.
> 
> I'm geeking out about the Tocca since I really love their hand creams. I was gifted a sub too late to choose a PYS.
> 
> ...


Same here! I had the same exact box as you on the cheat and now the same box with the Tocca,


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 8, 2015)

Shoppergirll said:


> Same here! I had the same exact box as you on the cheat and now the same box with the Tocca,


Me three.

Now apparently I am getting the Harvey Prince Sincerely and N. 4 hairspray each in two boxes.  So maybe they are paying attention to profiles (since I filled out all my profiles the same way and chose the R&amp;R box for my third account)?

I have liked the Harvey Prince scents I've received OK.  They're not my favorite, but I don't hate them the way I hate Folle de Joie.  I love most N. 4 hair products.  I only use hairspray to smooth down flyaways around my part but I will eventually use it.


----------



## carothcj (Jan 8, 2015)

Got my R&amp;R box today!!! Nice treat on a snowy Chicago day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my other box should be here tomorrow.


----------



## carothcj (Jan 8, 2015)

Kind of unrelated to the January box, but does anyone else feel that BB warehouse has been a little off lately? My mom and I both had missing or incorrect items in our welcome boxes and I just received a full size order that had a wrong item. Their customer service is always so great and always sends a replacement without a return on the incorrect item but them must be losing a lot of money on this!


----------



## roxymama (Jan 8, 2015)

Update for SneakyBurrito and Shoppergirll box twins: my box is in my house and it's the one with the Tocca, etc. I'm very pleased. The whish cream smells amazing and is pomegranate. The coastal shadows are "Latte" and look super wearable. I'll post pics later tonight when I get a chance.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm mad I didn't chose the R &amp; R box! It looks so nice with awesome sized samples!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 8, 2015)

roxymama said:


> The coastal shadows are "Latte" and look super wearable.


Haha, I have the full-sized palette already -- forgot to mention that previously.  Oh well.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a gift sub and received the same Tocca Hand Creme last month as it says I'm getting this month.  That's never happened on my regular subscription.


----------



## EmL (Jan 8, 2015)

roxymama said:


> My box has changed on the site under this month's box. So not sure what I'll get in the mail tomorrow when it arrives.
> 
> I'm geeking out about the Tocca since I really love their hand creams. I was gifted a sub too late to choose a PYS.
> 
> ...


The exact same thing happened to me! I'm now super excited because I want to try the Tocca and costal scents palette!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 8, 2015)

I got my second sub today. Cheat was correct with the exception of receiving the Sumita eyeliner instead of brow pencil. Boo! I was really hoping for the brow pencil. Oh well...someone will surely want it.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 8, 2015)

I wish my cheat would change but sadly I think it will be correct.  I guess I was doomed to get that stupid Neil George shampoo.  They sure like to give me hair products!!


----------



## H_D (Jan 8, 2015)

tamberella said:


> I wish my cheat would change but sadly I think it will be correct.  I guess I was doomed to get that stupid Neil George shampoo.  They sure like to give me hair products!!


Haha, this is sooooo me, too!! It has not changed and I don't think it is going to. ugh.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 8, 2015)

carothcj said:


> Kind of unrelated to the January box, but does anyone else feel that BB warehouse has been a little off lately? My mom and I both had missing or incorrect items in our welcome boxes and I just received a full size order that had a wrong item. Their customer service is always so great and always sends a replacement without a return on the incorrect item but them must be losing a lot of money on this!


yessssss. there's an entire thread on this called birchbox oos/warehouse issues or something like that.  They've been off since last spring, but they're getting better.


----------



## flynt (Jan 8, 2015)

I got an email giving me preemptive sorry points for a repeat sample, so it looks like my box was right on the cheat.  It's weird that I'd get a repeat because I didn't narrow down the box options with PYS and I haven't been around for that long.  At least it's a sample I'll use and I can't complain about 100 points.


----------



## H_D (Jan 8, 2015)

flynt said:


> I got an email giving me preemptive sorry points for a repeat sample, so it looks like my box was right on the cheat.  It's weird that I'd get a repeat because I didn't narrow down the box options with PYS and I haven't been around for that long.  At least it's a sample I'll use and I can't complain about 100 points.


I think it is nice they are recognizing the repeats automatically and issuing the sorry points preemptively rather than waiting for people to call in. But I just wonder if they recognize the repeat right away, how the boxes were sent in the first place? They've been pretty darn good overall about not sending out too many repeats so far, I think.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 8, 2015)

Does anyone else's profile still show December tracking? I've been dealing with shipping issues with various companies all week and I'm starting to get paranoid. lol


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 8, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Update for SneakyBurrito and Shoppergirll box twins: my box is in my house and it's the one with the Tocca, etc. I'm very pleased. The whish cream smells amazing and is pomegranate. The coastal shadows are "Latte" and look super wearable. I'll post pics later tonight when I get a chance.


Thanks! That makes me feel better, I wasn't sure I would like this box. Good to know the details, the latte shadows sound nice. Looking forward to it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 8, 2015)

Whooooooooo I have tracking! The number isn't even working on USPS yet, but hooray movement! I'm really just excited for my sweatshirt..


----------



## hipsterhippo (Jan 8, 2015)

I think my Birchbox will arrive tomorrow according to the tracking estimate but I leave at 8am for an overnight work trip and so I won't be able to open it up until I get home late on Saturday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #firstworldproblems


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 8, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Whooooooooo I have tracking! The number isn't even working on USPS yet, but hooray movement! I'm really just excited for my sweatshirt..


Ohhhh...I completely forgot about that. I didn't get my sweatshirt with my box. Off to email.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 8, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> My R+ R box showed up this morning! Pretty happy with it (I had forgotten what was in it, haha).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received my box earlier than expected.

This has been the best boxes I have received from either subscription (Ipsy and BB)

The tea is yummy and the lippie is the perfect shade for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am looking forward to using the other items as well.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 8, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> Ohhhh...I completely forgot about that. I didn't get my sweatshirt with my box. Off to email.


Oh no!! Hopefully they can fix it for you!


----------



## H_D (Jan 8, 2015)

whoa, just checked my tracking number and it says tomorrow or saturday it will be delivered. This is the first time in 3 years I will be getting my package before the 10th! Normally it is the 20th or later!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 8, 2015)

Question -- if you picked the R&amp;R box does the lippie show up when you look at your box either via the cheat or the mobile site? 

Mine still shows only 5 items.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also -- my second box had a dupe of my first box and BB took care of it right away and issued points.  I had no idea they didn't send dupes and no idea that I should do anything to get more points (lol).  I only noticed it b/c I looked at my order history/point history and there was an 'oops - duplicate sample'.  It was supergoop.

I'm still ticked that I missed out on reviewing those two boxes -- that was 120 points!!!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 8, 2015)

H_D said:


> whoa, just checked my tracking number and it says tomorrow or saturday it will be delivered. This is the first time in 3 years I will be getting my package before the 10th! Normally it is the 20th or later!


I'm usually pretty early, but mine keep getting later and later.  You're in their good graces, while I am not.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 8, 2015)

Finally got a clicky truck!  Mine is scheduled for delivery from 1/13-1/15.  I am not too excited about my box and have been contemplating returning it to sender.  I am doing a 100 day no buy and I am really trying to reduce my stash and edit what I bring in.  Plus I would rather have $10 than my box contents!

However my desire to see what color of the CR lip stain I would get is strong!  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 9, 2015)

Got my box today, if anyone else is waiting on the Coola/It's a 10/Manna Kadar/Perlier/When sheet box, the Manna Kadar is in the color "All of Me."  I haven't opened it yet but it is teeny tiny!  Like smaller than those Lord &amp; Berry pencils.  Also I was expecting a dupe because BB emailed me 100 sorry points earlier today for a dupe, but this is the same box shown on my cheat and I've never gotten any of these items before.  The Perlier is lavender and smells so grandma to me, I can't get over it.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 9, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Got my box today, if anyone else is waiting on the Coola/It's a 10/Manna Kadar/Perlier/When sheet box, the Manna Kadar is in the color "All of Me."  I haven't opened it yet but* it is teeny tiny!  *Like smaller than those Lord &amp; Berry pencils.  Also I was expecting a dupe because BB emailed me 100 sorry points earlier today for a dupe, but this is the same box shown on my cheat and I've never gotten any of these items before.  The Perlier is lavender and smells so grandma to me, I can't get over it.


You got me worried that it was another Lumesh what-is-this-lip-gloss-for-ants?! kind of thing (pictured here, not my picture). The spoiler photos I've seen made the Manna Kadar look like a typical mini size gloss, about the size of my pinkie or twice the size of the gloss in this photo.


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 9, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> Got my box today, if anyone else is waiting on the Coola/It's a 10/Manna Kadar/Perlier/When sheet box, the Manna Kadar is in the color "All of Me." I haven't opened it yet but it is teeny tiny! Like smaller than those Lord &amp; Berry pencils. Also I was expecting a dupe because BB emailed me 100 sorry points earlier today for a dupe, but this is the same box shown on my cheat and I've never gotten any of these items before. The Perlier is lavender and smells so grandma to me, I can't get over it.


I'm getting that box on my 2nd account - love the lippie shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 9, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Question -- if you picked the R&amp;R box does the lippie show up when you look at your box either via the cheat or the mobile site?
> 
> Mine still shows only 5 items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


It is still not showing - hopefully on the 10th 
But it is in the actual box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Jan 9, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I'm usually pretty early, but mine keep getting later and later.  You're in their good graces, while I am not.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh haha, have you been a naughty girl? :lol: Honestly, even though my boxes are less than desirable, CS has been nothing but nice to me lately. Very helpful and going above and beyond. Hm, come to think of it, maybe it was all the money I've spent in the shop over the past few months. :blink:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Jan 9, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Question -- if you picked the R&amp;R box does the lippie show up when you look at your box either via the cheat or the mobile site?
> 
> Mine still shows only 5 items.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


wait I am confused (as usual, lol). Are you saying that they shouldn't be sending you dupes you've gotten from two separate boxes/accounts and that they gave you an oops for sending you a dupe of an item you got in a different account's box??


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 9, 2015)

@ my page didn't show the lipgloss either, but its in my r+r box! Don't worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Jan 9, 2015)

Love my R&amp;R box, not looking forward to my Tocca/ Neil George Shampoo/ Perfume box at all.  I hate it when a shampoo and conditioner takes up 2/5 of your samples.

On a side note, the Balance Me wonder eye cream sample is worth almost $19!


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 9, 2015)

lovepink said:


> Finally got a clicky truck!  Mine is scheduled for delivery from 1/13-1/15.  I am not too excited about my box and have been contemplating returning it to sender.  I am doing a 100 day no buy and I am really trying to reduce my stash and edit what I bring in.  Plus I would rather have $10 than my box contents!
> 
> However my desire to see what color of the CR lip stain I would get is strong!  Decisions, decisions!


Wait, we can do a return to sender and receive a refund for that month's box?


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 9, 2015)

Has anybody whose getting this box seen an update to their account for the fifth product? Even on the mobile app, its only showing that my box will contain four sample choices. If we get only 4 samples, do we have the right to complain? I don't want them to give me ten sorry points either. I want an actual fifth sample since that's what Birchbox promises every month.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Jan 9, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Has anybody whose getting this box seen an update to their account for the fifth product? Even on the mobile app, its only showing that my box will contain four sample choices. If we get only 4 samples, do we have the right to complain? I don't want them to give me ten sorry points either. I want an actual fifth sample since that's what Birchbox promises every month.


I keep checking this one too, since it is one of my boxes. I am sure the 5th sample will be there on reveal day. Just hope it is something really good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheislegend (Jan 9, 2015)

Pretty underwhelming box for me but at least the packaging (pink lid, confetti bottom) was cute! I'm loving these colorful boxes! 

I received: 

-EE Rosemary Lotion

-Sweet Science Invisible Daily Tint (no reviews for this on the site yet, hopefully it's nice!)

-When Sheet Mask

-Key West Aloe Cleanser

-Sumita Gold Eyeliner (the thing is, online and in the app it shows a Sumita Brow Pencil for me. Should I email them and let them know I received something else? Or shall I pretend I am a goddess with golden brows?)


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks like my boxes are taking a leisurely stroll through Atlanta.  Though with the weather here I can't say I blame them :lol: .  They should be showing up some time next week.

I got the Manna Kadar last month, and it's skinnier than a normal lip gloss sample, but I wouldn't call it Lumesh tiny.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 9, 2015)

H_D said:


> wait I am confused (as usual, lol). Are you saying that they shouldn't be sending you dupes you've gotten from two separate boxes/accounts and that they gave you an oops for sending you a dupe of an item you got in a different account's box??


It was my only account at that time.  I rec'd a dupe from my first very box -- in my second box.  lol.

I didn't add a second acct (technically for mom) until about 6 months later.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 9, 2015)

My tracking hasn't updated since the 6th.... Hopefully I'll get my box today but I have no idea since no one has updated it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 9, 2015)

Zymmy said:


> Looks like my boxes are taking a leisurely stroll through Atlanta. Though with the weather here I can't say I blame them :lol: .


FYI, it didn't get above freezing in Atlanta yesterday.  I don't think anyone here is taking leisurely strolls!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 9, 2015)

I always find it fun to track my boxes.  They shipped two days apart, but ended up traveling together for the past few days.  Both of them went from TN&gt;NJ&gt;IN.  The delivery estimate days are still 2+ days apart.  Both boxes have been within 5 miles of me since early yesterday morning.  Technically the boxes go to different addresses (tho I need to just fix this since mom doesn't get her own mail in this weather), but they are on the same mail route.  I hope at least one of them shows up today.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I need mail!!


----------



## roxymama (Jan 9, 2015)

Not sure if anyone cares to see pics of my box, but here it is anyways. The  CS eyeshadow is the Latte version.  The shimmery shades are better than the mattes (wearing them today.)

I'm a sucker for how pink my box is.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> You got me worried that it was another Lumesh what-is-this-lip-gloss-for-ants?! kind of thing (pictured here, not my picture). The spoiler photos I've seen made the Manna Kadar look like a typical mini size gloss, about the size of my pinkie or twice the size of the gloss in this photo.


The Manna samples are taller than that picture, but thinner. They are small, but definitely still a deluxe sample, which is what we're promised. I've been using the first one a lot since I got it last month and still have plenty left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 9, 2015)

It seriously stinks not being able to find the box pages! Normally I will add a second sub for myself if the other boxes look really good. Without the box pages I just can't judge if it's worth it. Some (most?) of the boxes being posted here from using the 'cheat' are really blah. Hopefully after the 10th they'll get better! Really glad I did the R&amp;R box this month.


----------



## EmL (Jan 9, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Not sure if anyone cares to see pics of my box, but here it is anyways. The  CS eyeshadow is the Latte version.  The shimmery shades are better than the mattes (wearing them today.)
> 
> I'm a sucker for how pink my box is.


Does the perfume smell good?


----------



## roxymama (Jan 9, 2015)

Can someone help me with a points question.  I did not see it on the FAQ thread.  When I go to review items from "This Month's Box"  and I hit "Write a Review" it takes me to the normal review screen, not like the list of questions.  It also does not give me points for doing the review.  Am I doing something incorrect.  

My first box in Dec it let me answer questions and choose "I have not used item yet."

Do I have to wait until 1/10 to review.  I received my box 1/8.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 9, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Can someone help me with a points question.  I did not see it on the FAQ thread.  When I go to review items from "This Month's Box"  and I hit "Write a Review" it takes me to the normal review screen, not like the list of questions.  It also does not give me points for doing the review.  Am I doing something incorrect.
> 
> My first box in Dec it let me answer questions and choose "I have not used item yet."
> 
> Do I have to wait until 1/10 to review.  I received my box 1/8.


You need to wait until 1/10.


----------



## roxymama (Jan 9, 2015)

EmL said:


> Does the perfume smell good?


I really like it.  I'm wearing it today and it's not over-powering but I can still smell it 3+ hours after putting it on.  It does go on strong and then mellows out quickly.

Smells kind of citrusy, warm and spicy on me. (I'm terrible at explaining smells though!)


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 9, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Has anybody whose getting this box seen an update to their account for the fifth product? Even on the mobile app, its only showing that my box will contain four sample choices. If we get only 4 samples, do we have the right to complain? I don't want them to give me ten sorry points either. I want an actual fifth sample since that's what Birchbox promises every month.


Actually, they don't promise five samples anymore that I can see. They used to have "4 - 6 samples" listed on the website, but now it just says, "Birchbox delivers high-end beauty, grooming, and lifestyle samples once a month, customized just for you." and "Get monthly deliveries of personalized beauty, grooming, and lifestyle samples, tailored to your profile. Try cult brands, up-and-coming lines, and everything in between." I can't see where it promises a certain number of samples. However, I'm not that tech savvy and I could have missed that. My guess is that they just haven't finished loading everything and you will receive another product. Even with just those four samples, that's a high value box.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 9, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> Actually, they don't promise five samples anymore that I can see. They used to have "4 - 6 samples" listed on the website, but now it just says, "Birchbox delivers high-end beauty, grooming, and lifestyle samples once a month, customized just for you." and "Get monthly deliveries of personalized beauty, grooming, and lifestyle samples, tailored to your profile. Try cult brands, up-and-coming lines, and everything in between." I can't see where it promises a certain number of samples. However, I'm not that tech savvy and I could have missed that. My guess is that they just haven't finished loading everything and you will receive another product. Even with just those four samples, that's a high value box.



I just reviewed the FAQ page and it does now say 4-6. If the reason behind having a 4 item box is that you might get a deluxe sized sample or a product that is super pricey, then it makes sense. If this is just going to be a case where some people get fantastic boxes while others don't I won't be reactivating my second sub and will probably pick the editor box from now on.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 9, 2015)

My box had no movement since the 5th and had an expected delivery of 12-13th...now it finally updated and is in NJ and the delivery date is 13-14th. My birthday is the 14th, so maybe I can pretend it is a bday present lol...if it doesn't get pushed back again! As bad as the weather has been around here, I can see more delays happening.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 9, 2015)

Kelli said:


> My box had no movement since the 5th and had an expected delivery of 12-13th...now it finally updated and is in NJ and the delivery date is 13-14th. My birthday is the 14th, so maybe I can pretend it is a bday present lol...if it doesn't get pushed back again! As bad as the weather has been around here, I can see more delays happening.


Mine finally updated after 3 days and it's still in Indiana.... So I guess I'll get it Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 9, 2015)

*squeeee* Finally! My box updated on the cheat!  I had a box with two repeats and they were both items I didn't like, so I was prepped to have to write a note to Birchbox tomorrow.  Instead (if this box holds) I LOVE MY BOX AND I'M SO EXCITED.  

I'm showing:

Miracle Skin Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face When I saw this as a spoiler, I really wanted to try it, so I'm thrilled it's in my box. I mean, I really don't care about anything else.

Essential Elements Wake Up Rosemary Body Lotion Was this a PYS? I didn't pick one. I'm actually almost out of lotion at work, so this is good. 

Manna Kadar Lip Locked I have far too many lip products, but I don't even care! I'm always happy to add to my collection

Sumbody Body Soaps Curious about this. Seems luxurious. If I get the Tuscan Orange scent, I'd be over the moon. 

Curl Keeper Gel I have wavy hair, not curly, but when I let it air dry, I need to put a product like this in to keep it from getting too crazy/frizzy. So I'll definitely try it!


----------



## tamberella (Jan 9, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> It seriously stinks not being able to find the box pages! Normally I will add a second sub for myself if the other boxes look really good. Without the box pages I just can't judge if it's worth it. Some (most?) of the boxes being posted here from using the 'cheat' are really blah. Hopefully after the 10th they'll get better! Really glad I did the R&amp;R box this month.


I know I really miss the box pages.  I hope they aren't gone for good.  I loved looking at the pages and comparing boxes.  It gives you better visibility of all the samples offered each month.  On the downside, it causes some serious box envy sometimes as well.  That might be why they don't want us looking at them. Come on Birchbox, don't take our fun away!!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jan 9, 2015)

My box is out for delivery!

I am supposed to be getting the eyebrow pencil.  I hope they don't give me the eyeliner since I am in desperate need of an eyebrow pencil right now.

I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 9, 2015)

OMG, I received the relax and recharge box and LOVE! I received the Manna Kadar lip lock last month in Lucky and it's the best lipgloss I've ever used in my entire life, which is why I chose the Relax and Recharge box this month and I'm thrilled that I received the gloss in All of Meand I received two of the When travel masks. I'm hoping I love these even half as much as I love the Dr. Jart masks. 

I'm THISCLOSE to buying a second sub because I love this box so much I would totally not mind having another one. Woo!!


----------



## EmL (Jan 9, 2015)

roxymama said:


> I really like it.  I'm wearing it today and it's not over-powering but I can still smell it 3+ hours after putting it on.  It does go on strong and then mellows out quickly.
> 
> Smells kind of citrusy, warm and spicy on me. (I'm terrible at explaining smells though!)


That's a perfect description! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm not a huge perfume fan, but citrus plus spice sounds fun!


----------



## EmL (Jan 9, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> *squeeee* Finally! My box updated on the cheat!  I had a box with two repeats and they were both items I didn't like, so I was prepped to have to write a note to Birchbox tomorrow.  Instead (if this box holds) I LOVE MY BOX AND I'M SO EXCITED.
> 
> I'm showing:
> 
> ...


You got such a nice box!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 9, 2015)

Got one of my boxes today.

*Coola SPF - oh, my, this tube has almost nothing in it (but it's supposed to be like that because the foil seal is still there)

*N. 4 hair spray - putting this in the stash for later

*Cynthia Rowley lip stain in sugar - I'll use this, like the color

*Essentiel Elements lotion - like the smell, hate the bottle (seriously, a screw cap for lotion? how am I going to get most of that out?)

*Harvey Prince Sincerely - sprayed it on the info. card, don't like it there; we'll see what it does with my body chemistry (hopefully something good since I am getting this in another box, too)


----------



## carothcj (Jan 9, 2015)

My cheat literally just changed completely! There is hope for some of you!


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 9, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> Actually, they don't promise five samples anymore that I can see. They used to have "4 - 6 samples" listed on the website, but now it just says, "Birchbox delivers high-end beauty, grooming, and lifestyle samples once a month, customized just for you." and "Get monthly deliveries of personalized beauty, grooming, and lifestyle samples, tailored to your profile. Try cult brands, up-and-coming lines, and everything in between." I can't see where it promises a certain number of samples. However, I'm not that tech savvy and I could have missed that. My guess is that they just haven't finished loading everything and you will receive another product. Even with just those four samples, that's a high value box.





Noel S. said:


> I just reviewed the FAQ page and it does now say 4-6. If the reason behind having a 4 item box is that you might get a deluxe sized sample or a product that is super pricey, then it makes sense. If this is just going to be a case where some people get fantastic boxes while others don't I won't be reactivating my second sub and will probably pick the editor box from now on.


Where on the FAQ page did you see that because I just clicked on the header at the top of the profile labeled "Gift" (beside the link for "Magazine") and this is what it shows:


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 9, 2015)

But I just checked today and now it does have a fifth product included. It's an Argan Oil. Not really happy to get two hair products. Was hoping for some skincare/mask.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 9, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> But I just checked today and now it does have a fifth product included. It's an Argan Oil. Not really happy to get two hair products. Was hoping for some skincare/mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I use Argan Oil twice a day on my face!! Is the product specifically for hair?


----------



## H_D (Jan 9, 2015)

I got my box today and cheat was right:

-Neil George shampoo and conditioner (this is my 3rd set of this)

-Balance Me eye cream (my second one and I didn't even finish the first one as I didn't really like it

-Perlier body butter in white almond (I can't stand almond scented body products

- Coastal scent revealed sampler in Latte. Sigh. This was the one thing I was looking forward to but it is the same brown colors (Latte) I've gotten before.

Dud for me this month. Hopefully next month will be fabulous!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 9, 2015)

my brow-liner has also changed to an eyeliner. I suppose I wouldn't mind getting the eyeliner in any color except black.


----------



## H_D (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't mind only four items IF they are pretty decent samples or a more expensive product. However, in the past, I've gotten boxes with only four and they were clearly not expensive or deluxe size samples.

For example, one box was:

-Model Co. Lipgloss

-Kerastase leave in product (I know this is kind of expensive but it was a packet, one time use only)

-Juice beauty cc cream (tiny tiny sample, a few times use at best)

-Thymes body lotion

Compare that to a box I got with:

two other Kerastase products- a shampoo and conditioner in actual little bottles

-a mini dior extase mascara

-algenist firming and lifting cream in a jar, multiple uses

-Miss Dior perfume

-and some silly notecards.

Clearly the box with 5 items plus bonus notecards had a much higher value than the box with only 4 items. It is those types of clearly skewed values in boxes I don't understand?


----------



## Kelli (Jan 9, 2015)

I had seen that one of the box combos had changed, but then just saw others that didn't have that one box have also changed, so I checked again. My box has now changed,too. Only one sample the same.

*Old box:*  burt's bees lotion, Toni &amp; Guy Sh/Co, Harvey Prince Sincerely...and...something else I don't even remember?

*Now: *Staniac (_super excited_!), Whish Body Butter (_have this, not super exciting, but will totally use_), No. 4 Hairspray (_I rarely use hairspray and have tons, but totally ok with getting it_), Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream (_I am trying to be a bit better about my skincare, so I will try this out_) and the Harvey Prince Sincerely (_this was the thing I was most excited about in my first box, so yay_!)

Super happy with this new box, if that is what actually was sent back on the 5th LOL. I guess we will see sometime next week!


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 9, 2015)

I got my box today even before boxes loaded on the 10th! That's crazy for me, mine is usually late. The Rosemary lotion smells too strong and minty for me unfortunately.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 9, 2015)

I heard back from CS and the sweatshirts are being sent separately. I hope it gets here soon.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 9, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> Wait, we can do a return to sender and receive a refund for that month's box?


@@chocolatesauce2 Yes, you write on the outside of the box (the pink mailer part that says Birchbox) on the label "return to sender."  Drop off at the post office.  It takes up to 10 business days for them to credit your original form of payment.  

I had an issue when I did it in October 2012 (It took a long time but that was the year the east coast had a hurricane but I emailed them and they credited me the $10).  I really loathed my Goop box that month that I had not opted into, but out of lol!

ETA:  You can only do this if it is unopened.  So you would write return to sender with out opening the box.  Hope that makes sense!   I have a headache and words are not my friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2015)

Bummer, I just received my box, and it did not change from Coola/rosemary lotion/Harvey Prince/Manna Kadar/hairspray.  And the Manna Kadar is All of You, which appears to be one of those colors that will make me look like death.  I was really hoping for All of Me!  I actually like the size of it, but, ugh, that color.  I'm not sure I'm going to be able to bring myself to try it.  And the lotion bottle!  Ugh, *not* good packaging for this product.  I kind of feel like sending a whiny email to Birchbox and/or Essentiel Elements suggesting that they *not* send a thick lotion in a firm-walled bottle like this because THIS STUFF DOESN'T POUR!  How can we sample this if we can't get it out of the container?

(Uh, yeah, I'm having a *very* cranky week.  Why do you ask?)

ETA:  On the up side, the final verdict on the Gap code debacle for me was 100 Birchbox points, which puts me over 300 points!  And I have some gift certificates to use, too.  Now let's see if they have anything I'm interested in enough to part with some of this shop credit.


----------



## flynt (Jan 9, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Bummer, I just received my box, and it did not change from Coola/rosemary lotion/Harvey Prince/Manna Kadar/hairspray.  And the Manna Kadar is All of You, which appears to be one of those colors that will make me look like death.  I was really hoping for All of Me!  I actually like the size of it, but, ugh, that color.  I'm not sure I'm going to be able to bring myself to try it.  And the lotion bottle!  Ugh, *not* good packaging for this product.  I kind of feel like sending a whiny email to Birchbox and/or Essentiel Elements suggesting that they *not* send a thick lotion in a firm-walled bottle like this because THIS STUFF DOESN'T POUR!  How can we sample this if we can't get it out of the container?
> 
> (Uh, yeah, I'm having a *very* cranky week.  Why do you ask?)


Booooo..... I'm getting the same box as you and that color of the Manna Kadar is my least favorite of all the options.  I'll prob also be cranky about the lotion packaging when I get it.


----------



## ang3445 (Jan 9, 2015)

I am another one who was originally supposed to receive the Sumita brow pencil according to the app and it has now changed to eyeliner.  Boo...  I wouldn't normally be that upset about a colored eyeliner, but it seems that everyone who has received one so far on Youtube has the olive color.  I have an olive Starlooks liner I received from ipsy in November already, and I absolutely love it, but I definitely don't need a second liner in nearly the same color.  Plus, I was really looking forward to that brow pencil since I don't have many brow products.  Sorry, just had to take a moment to pout about that.  My box is currently locked in my apartment's office, so I guess I'll be picking it up tomorrow!


----------



## 5alt (Jan 9, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Got one of my boxes today.
> 
> *Coola SPF - oh, my, this tube has almost nothing in it (but it's supposed to be like that because the foil seal is still there)


I got the Coola last month and it was pretty much empty, too. And after removing the seal, testing it (meh) and then letting it sit for a day, the product had separated and left an oily substance in the cap. 

It was a big disappointment all around. The product wasn't great, but it's so disheartening to see a tube that looks like a decent size, only to realize it has basically nothing in it.


----------



## chaostheory (Jan 9, 2015)

ang3445 said:


> I am another one who was originally supposed to receive the Sumita brow pencil according to the app and it has now changed to eyeliner. Boo... I wouldn't normally be that upset about a colored eyeliner, but it seems that everyone who has received one so far on Youtube has the olive color. I have an olive Starlooks liner I received from ipsy in November already, and I absolutely love it, but I definitely don't need a second liner in nearly the same color. Plus, I was really looking forward to that brow pencil since I don't have many brow products. Sorry, just had to take a moment to pout about that. My box is currently locked in my apartment's office, so I guess I'll be picking it up tomorrow!


My app showed the brow pencil but I received the eyeliner but mine was a goldish bronzey color not olive


----------



## pirategal (Jan 9, 2015)

My box changed, too. The Sumita eyebrow pencil changed to the eyeliner like it seemed to have happened to a lot of people and also my Klorane Dry Shampoo changed to the Natural Tint variety(which I am excited about). Now I just hope that the eyeliner will at least be a wearable shade and not that crazy lime green in the preview lol


----------



## flynt (Jan 10, 2015)

5alt said:


> I got the Coola last month and it was pretty much empty, too. And after removing the seal, testing it (meh) and then letting it sit for a day, the product had separated and left an oily substance in the cap.
> 
> It was a big disappointment all around. The product wasn't great, but it's so disheartening to see a tube that looks like a decent size, only to realize it has basically nothing in it.


I looked at this last year and Coola def decreased their sample size but kept the same size packaging at some point.


----------



## Kjuno (Jan 10, 2015)

My box changed. It was : polish wipes, pure mascara, tea, Camille Beckman hand therapy, dry conditioner: boring

Now: sumita eyeliner, whish body butter, super goop cc, beauty protector oil, aquareveal water peel. I'm so glad it changed. I'll use it all.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jan 10, 2015)

liilak said:


> Love my R&amp;R box, not looking forward to my Tocca/ Neil George Shampoo/ Perfume box at all.  I hate it when a shampoo and conditioner takes up 2/5 of your samples.
> 
> On a side note, the Balance Me wonder eye cream sample is worth almost $19!


I have the same two boxes. The R&amp;R box on one account and the dreaded Neil George/Tocca on the other. It's totally unfair for Birchbox  to count shampoo and conditioner as 2 of our 5 samples!Thank goodess I'm already in love with the Balance Me eye cream or this would be a really sucky Birchbox month.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 10, 2015)

Got my box today!

1. Yes, dang, that Coola tube is basically empty. I pulled out some of my other samples, from left to right: 30mL, 15mL, 15mL, 10mL, 7.5mL, 7.1mL, 5mL (both Coola and bliss are 5mL). The Eve Lom foil in front of all the tubes is also 5mL. I mean, a tube that you can close is preferable to a foil, but yeah. Six of the Coola samples = the h2o tube on the far left. Two Coola samples = the Murad tube (which is not full, but is still helpful in this comparison).

2. Ludicrously tiny Lumesh sample, next to adorably tiny Manna Kadar sample, next to a regular size tube of lip balm. The Manna Kadar is indeed teeny tiny, but in a cute way instead of a "are you effing kidding me?" way. You can't see it very well in the picture, but there's a jewel on the lid.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jan 10, 2015)

Kjuno said:


> My box changed. It was : polish wipes, pure mascara, tea, Camille Beckman hand therapy, dry conditioner: boring
> 
> Now: sumita eyeliner, whish body butter, super goop cc, beauty protector oil, aquareveal water peel. I'm so glad it changed. I'll use it all.


Same exact boxes here, only what I received was something completely different. I waited until today, the 10th to make sure it didn't change again and sent an email. The samples I got had 2 items I have already received so I am hoping for a new box.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 10, 2015)

My box:

Thebalm stainatic

Sumita eyeliner

No. 4 hairspray

Nobay body lotion

When sheet mask set

I aint mad!!


----------



## Kjuno (Jan 10, 2015)

Lynnhaller said:


> Same exact boxes here, only what I received was something completely different. I waited until today, the 10th to make sure it didn't change again and sent an email. The samples I got had 2 items I have already received so I am hoping for a new box.


Bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What did you receive?


----------



## disconik (Jan 10, 2015)

I contacted CS about my lack of Tocca and they said it's being sent separately :/ No improvement on my box as it's still showing the same contents as the cheat.  Still the rosemary lotion, sweet science invisible tint, katherine cosmetics eyeliner, key west aloe cleanser, and REN renewal mask.  This is a whomp whomp box for me. I'm sure I'll use everything but there's nothing that I'm particularly excited about.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 10, 2015)

Are people's actual boxes up yet?  Mine is still showing December's box.  I can see my box by using the cheat but not on the regular "your box" setting.    

Never mind...It's showing now!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

tamberella said:


> Are people's actual boxes up yet?  Mine is still showing December's box.  I can see my box by using the cheat but not on the regular "your box" setting.


both of mine are up using the regular 'your box' link.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Jan 10, 2015)

I got my box in the mail. I will definitely use everything!

The stainiac is super nice for an "I just ate a cherry popsicle" tint! Still haven't used the Davines. I really like the Sincerely - it reminds me a lot of Brown Sugar by Fresh.


----------



## Audra Lenore (Jan 10, 2015)

Awh, I thought for sure that Tocca was gonna be the sample choice to pick for the best boxes. I was sadly mistaken. My box is:

-Staniac.

-Tocca.

-Neil George Shampoo &amp; Conditioner.

-Silhouette perfume. 

This is probably the worst box I have ever gotten from Birchbox. Can't win them all, I guess.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 10, 2015)

So, for the last couple weeks, whenever I go on the BB site, the "Box" tab on the top of the page isn't there...until I hover over it. Then it would show and I could click. Now, it is just gone and even when I hover over where it is supposed to be it doesn't show. I can't get to anything about the boxes. Anyone else been having this issue? It is happening both on my computer and my mom's.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 10, 2015)

lovepink said:


> @@chocolatesauce2 Yes, you write on the outside of the box (the pink mailer part that says Birchbox) on the label "return to sender." Drop off at the post office. It takes up to 10 business days for them to credit your original form of payment.


Didn't know this... fancy! I'm so tempted to return my ghastly Tocca/Stainiac/Neil George/Christian Siriano box when it arrives. Out of curiosity, are you still able to do reviews and get the points if you return it, or does that get disabled somehow? This box's points plus the Facebook share would put me just over 200, and it would be nice to have $20 instead of just $10 to use in the store before closing this secondary account.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

ang3445 said:


> I am another one who was originally supposed to receive the Sumita brow pencil according to the app and it has now changed to eyeliner.  Boo...  I wouldn't normally be that upset about a colored eyeliner, but it seems that everyone who has received one so far on Youtube has the olive color.  I have an olive Starlooks liner I received from ipsy in November already, and I absolutely love it, but I definitely don't need a second liner in nearly the same color.  Plus, I was really looking forward to that brow pencil since I don't have many brow products.  Sorry, just had to take a moment to pout about that.  My box is currently locked in my apartment's office, so I guess I'll be picking it up tomorrow!


This is me, too...I am okay with getting the liner, but I hope it's not in that gold (which is really a bronzy olive, but they call it gold) color, since I got that last month (it is pretty, but i don't need two!) I haven't seen any other colors sent out, though. Sigh.

Then again, a brow pencil wouldn't have been much better for me, as I have several brow products I rarely use, already!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2015)

Mod reminder!  Swap requests should NOT go in this thread!  The January swap thread has been up for several days, and it's over here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135471-january-birchbox-trades/

Any swap requests in this thread will be hidden.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 10, 2015)

AlleeCatt said:


> Awh, I thought for sure that Tocca was gonna be the sample choice to pick for the best boxes. I was sadly mistaken. My box is:
> 
> -Staniac.
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing and was also very sadly mistaken.  It seems I never choose the right sample.  Maybe next time I should just leave it up to chance.  I really did want to try the Tocca though so I guess I should at least be happy about that.  I'm getting the Cynthia Rowley lip stain and the Harvey Prince Sincerely perfume which are okay I guess.  But that Neil George Shampoo/Conditioner really brings my box down to bummer level.  If your listening Birchbox, save the Neil George for the Birchbox man boxes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> I got my box in the mail. I will definitely use everything!
> 
> The stainiac is super nice for an "I just ate a cherry popsicle" tint! Still haven't used the Davines. I really like the Sincerely - it reminds me a lot of Brown Sugar by Fresh.


Oh, that gives me hope - I love Brown Sugar!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 10, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Mod reminder!  Swap requests should NOT go in this thread!  The January swap thread has been up for several days, and it's over here:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135471-january-birchbox-trades/
> 
> Any swap requests in this thread will be hidden.


Oops sorry! I didn't know the rules.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 10, 2015)

*sigh* My 2nd account still hasn't updated to show January's box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 10, 2015)

Under "January's box" in the BB shop, I just counted 28 hair products!  

28!  :angry:


----------



## lovepink (Jan 10, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Didn't know this... fancy! I'm so tempted to return my ghastly Tocca/Stainiac/Neil George/Christian Siriano box when it arrives. Out of curiosity, are you still able to do reviews and get the points if you return it, or does that get disabled somehow? This box's points plus the Facebook share would put me just over 200, and it would be nice to have $20 instead of just $10 to use in the store before closing this secondary account.


You can still do the reviews.  I would recommend doing them as soon as your box page loads and you can. Just in case the USPS and BB warehouse get it together and get the box really quick!  I did the points, sent the box back, got my $10 back and still kept the points.

Good luck!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

Hmm..  I just grabbed the mail and opened my BB.  My box is the


juliet has a gun
sumita liner
dr jart bb

essentiel elements
no 4 hair spray
My liner is New Delhi Chai.

Does anyone else think they just broke apart the Sumita mini liners set?  LOL -- I've seen mine and the olive gold (jaipur) so far.  I would have totally preferred the jaipur, but eh, it's a liner.


----------



## Beckilg (Jan 10, 2015)

My box arrived early! Got the curl keeper gel. Got excited and tried it. My hair looks like a straw mess.

Bleh. At least the manna kadar shade looks awesome on me!


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 10, 2015)

I am not too excited for my box. I am getting a lime green sumita eyeliner. As a 32 year old professional when will I ever wear that? Another perfume sample of Harvey Prince, a face exfioliant, BB cream and Whish lotion again...

Now that I write this the last 3 items it Might be ok. I just am very disappointed about the eyeliner and perfume. Funny how a couple items can ruin a box lol.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 10, 2015)

Spazkatt said:


> I am not too excited for my box. I am getting a lime green sumita eyeliner. As a 32 year old professional when will I ever wear that? Another perfume sample of Harvey Prince, a face exfioliant, BB cream and Whish lotion again...
> 
> Now that I write this the last 3 items it Might be ok. I just am very disappointed about the eyeliner and perfume. Funny how a couple items can ruin a box lol.


It is unlikely you are getting the lime green liner.  A lot of people are getting New Dehli Chai from the East meets west set and Jaipur an olive green.  I have the set and both are colors that can be worn in a work place setting.  I think they use the lime green stock photo any time they send these out.  So cheer up it might not be as bad as you think and you might like 4 items! If not there is always the trade thread!


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

Spazkatt said:


> I am not too excited for my box. I am getting a lime green sumita eyeliner. As a 32 year old professional when will I ever wear that? Another perfume sample of Harvey Prince, a face exfioliant, BB cream and Whish lotion again...
> 
> Now that I write this the last 3 items it Might be ok. I just am very disappointed about the eyeliner and perfume. Funny how a couple items can ruin a box lol.


My picture shows the lime green, but it's mine is actually New Dehli Chai -- described on their website as a shimmery caramel.

http://zibabeauty.com/blog/introducting-contrast-pencil-minis-limited-edition-collection/


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 10, 2015)

lovepink said:


> It is unlikely you are getting the lime green liner. A lot of people are getting New Dehli Chai from the East meets west set and Jaipur an olive green. I have the set and both are colors that can be worn in a work place setting. I think they use the lime green stock photo any time they send these out. So cheer up it might not be as bad as you think and you might like 4 items! If not there is always the trade thread!


I hope so! I don't have a lot of use for crazy eyeliners (that includes black) rose golds and earthtones are moee my thing. I was having an I hate something in my box the world is not perfect moment.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 10, 2015)

Spazkatt said:


> I hope so! I don't have a lot of use for crazy eyeliners (that includes black) rose golds and earthtones are moee my thing. I was having an *I hate something in my box the world is not perfect moment.*


Haha I totally get those moments! BB makes it easy to have those sometimes!  Sending non lime green eyeliner thoughts your way!


----------



## H_D (Jan 10, 2015)

anyone else's Januaray box still not showing up in your account for review?


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 10, 2015)

H_D said:


> anyone else's Januaray box still not showing up in your account for review?


Mine is still showing December unless I use this link:

https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/1 

ETA: it looks like you can complete product reviews from the above link. Also, my R&amp;R box is finally showing the Manna Kadar lip gloss.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 10, 2015)

H_D said:


> anyone else's Januaray box still not showing up in your account for review?





panicked said:


> Mine is still showing December unless I use this link:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/1
> 
> ETA: it looks like you can complete product reviews from the above link. Also, my R&amp;R box is finally showing the Manna Kadar lip gloss.


Mine still shows December. If I use the link it shows me the January header and no products. Totally bummed.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 10, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Hmm..  I just grabbed the mail and opened my BB.  My box is the
> 
> 
> juliet has a gun
> ...


Yes. They do just break apart the set when they send the Sumita liners. They send 1 or 2 colors one month, then sometimes it's several months before the other colors show up in boxes.


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 10, 2015)

Just checked my second account for the eleventy-billionth time and my box finally loaded! If it changes I will weep! lol


----------



## jb3480 (Jan 10, 2015)

I used the It's a 10 hair stuff from my box the last two days, and today a coworker said my hair looked GORGEOUS.  I never get compliments on my superfine stick-straight hair!  Way to go, BB!  This was a random box, and now I'm officially done with picking sample choices unless there's something I really want.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone know what the code is that Birchbox sends out at 6 months?  I think 3 is 20%.  Are they all the same?


----------



## cari12 (Jan 10, 2015)

My box is just meh this month. Another Coola (I swear I'd gotten every possible coola on this account but apparently not), another whish, another cynthia rowley lip product, etc. 

I'm thinking about cashing out the last 100 points I have and canceling for awhile. Does anyone know if you cancel your sub and resume it later on if you have to restart you birchbox anniversary months? I've had the account for almost 2 1/2 years.


----------



## isabelfromcali (Jan 10, 2015)

My box contents finally loaded, and I'm getting the Tocca box: A shampoo, conditioner, Stainiac, and Christian Siriano perfume sample. Haha. On the bright side, I should also be getting that bonus winter sample pack as well as the Big Hair Dont Care sweater.


----------



## H_D (Jan 10, 2015)

cari12 said:


> My box is just meh this month. Another Coola (I swear I'd gotten every possible coola on this account but apparently not), another whish, another cynthia rowley lip product, etc.
> 
> I'm thinking about cashing out the last 100 points I have and canceling for awhile. Does anyone know if you cancel your sub and resume it later on if you have to restart you birchbox anniversary months? I've had the account for almost 2 1/2 years.


No, it doesn't restart your anniversary months. I've had one of mine on and off for a few years and they still send me all the codes as appropriate anniversary months. You also don't lose your Ace status if you've acquired it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, I used my points and cancelled my 2nd account (spent them on some Shea Terra rose hips black soap, Acure Argan Oil, and Chuao Maple Bacon bar and a pick 2). Having a bad skin time this winter and need to stop experimenting and go back to what I know works.

Still waiting for one of my boxes...I'm hoping for any color Sumita except gold or black (I have both!)

I'll probably keep my main account for another month to get my points to a good spending amount, and then cancel that one, too. I love Birchbox, I just usually like it for skincare and the occasional makeup, and if I'm not going to be doing any skincare experimenting for a while, it makes sense to save that money (Or, you know, direct it toward something else) for a little while.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 10, 2015)

Okay, I just saw my box variation on instagram and the Cynthia Rowley lip stain is a nude pink color (I think it might be called sugar).  Now I'm even more bummed out.  I don't like nude lip products.  I'm so pale already I need some pop of color.  Maybe, it will look better when I get it.  This box can take it's time getting to me since I'm not that excited to get it.


----------



## ang3445 (Jan 10, 2015)

tamberella said:


> Okay, I just saw my box variation on instagram and the Cynthia Rowley lip stain is a nude pink color (I think it might be called sugar).  Now I'm even more bummed out.  I don't like nude lip products.  I'm so pale already I need some pop of color.  Maybe, it will look better when I get it.  This box can take it's time getting to me since I'm not that excited to get it.


I received Sugar last month, and if you apply a few coats it's actually more of a light candy pink sort of shade rather than nude (on me at least).  I usually apply 3 coats to get this look.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 10, 2015)

ang3445 said:


> I received Sugar last month, and if you apply a few coats it's actually more of a light candy pink sort of shade rather than nude (on me at least).  I usually apply 3 coats to get this look.


Agreed, it is a light pink but not what I consider nude...I usually wear colors a bit darker or more bold, but I actually find this one pretty and flattering, even on my paleness. It has enough color not to make me look dead.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 10, 2015)

FormosaHoney said:


> Does anyone know what the code is that Birchbox sends out at 6 months?  I think 3 is 20%.  Are they all the same?


Here's the thread for all the Bb Anniversary Codes we have so far.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130204-birchbox-anniversary-codes/


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's my box. 

Already love the Paula's Choice so happy with that.

Turns out I got the eyeliner rather than the eyebrow pencil.  I'll give it a shot though. 

The body lotion came in a cute little bottle.  The Vasanti is pretty tiny if you plan on using it as a face primer.  Will see how it works as an eye primer.

(Ugh....tried to fix the rotation 3 times and have now given up!)


----------



## tamberella (Jan 10, 2015)

ang3445 said:


> I received Sugar last month, and if you apply a few coats it's actually more of a light candy pink sort of shade rather than nude (on me at least).  I usually apply 3 coats to get this look.





yousoldtheworld said:


> Agreed, it is a light pink but not what I consider nude...I usually wear colors a bit darker or more bold, but I actually find this one pretty and flattering, even on my paleness. It has enough color not to make me look dead.


Thanks guys!  That makes me feel better.  I will give it a try when I get it.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 10, 2015)

Kelli said:


> bbjan.jpgSo, for the last couple weeks, whenever I go on the BB site, the "Box" tab on the top of the page isn't there...until I hover over it. Then it would show and I could click. Now, it is just gone and even when I hover over where it is supposed to be it doesn't show. I can't get to anything about the boxes. Anyone else been having this issue? It is happening both on my computer and my mom's.


YES! Mine is doing this now.


----------



## H_D (Jan 10, 2015)

panicked said:


> Mine is still showing December unless I use this link:
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/1
> 
> ETA: it looks like you can complete product reviews from the above link. Also, my R&amp;R box is finally showing the Manna Kadar lip gloss.


Thank you!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 10, 2015)

My box sat outside my apartment door all day because I didn't realize it had been delivered. Normally I spend most of the month watching it travel all over the east coast . I got the RR box but nothing is showing up when I log in, not even last month's box. I hope this will get fixed soon so I can do my reviews. :blush:


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 10, 2015)

@@Kelli @@jkwynn

Mine is doing this too...there is no "box" tab at all on the BB home page for either account - I can't even see past boxes. Plus, when I try to log into the app with either account, I get an "error" message and can't log in at all. If I try to access the BB site on my mobile (not using app), nothing happens when I click the box link - so again, I can't access past boxes.  The rest of the site seems to be working ok.

And when I try to use the cheat link (which had worked before) it just takes me to the BB homepage.

Boo. Hiss. Pout.

C'mon Birchbox, don't you think I already feel lame enough on a Saturday night, when I'm home trying in vain to log into my accounts to see the contents of boxes that I don't physically have, yet already am 95% sure of the contents?  You could at least get the website to work.

::grumble grumble::


----------



## valentinenicole (Jan 10, 2015)

My box is also juliet has a gun, sumita liner, dr jart bb cream, essentiel elements wake up lotion, and no 4 hair spray

My liner is New Delhi Chai.

I have to admit I'm pretty satisfied. My first month was December and it honestly sucked. The samples were so tiny it was almost a joke.

this I can get behind. I love the liner - I'm so messy with under eye shadow so I'm dying to try this. I adore the "not a perfume." I wanted to ask for a bb cream sample at sephora but I got shy today lol, but my skin has really gotten nice lately and foundation is feeling heavy. The lotion smells awesome but, well, sucks. No hydration... my skin is tight two minutes later. The hairspray I have not used but I like that it's non aerosol for traveling. Overall not bad


----------



## QueenJane (Jan 10, 2015)

i must admit, I am not hating my boxes this month.  I did not do a PYS:

Box 1

Three Whishes Body Butter

Karma Organic Spa Nail Polish remover

manna Kadar Lip Locked

Curl Keeper

Paula's Choice RESIST moisture renewal oil booster

Box 2

Perlier body butter

Wonder eye cream

Mana Kadar lip locked

Briogeo hair mask

When sheet mask

Teapigs Tea


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 10, 2015)

QueenJane said:


> i must admit, I am not hating my boxes this month.  I did not do a PYS:
> 
> Box 1
> 
> ...


Did you pick the R+R box for your second account?

I am loving the Manna Kadar All of Me in this one.  The Lucky shade is the exact shade of my lips, but..  it made my lips look blah.  Can't wait to use the body butter -- right now it's frozen solid.  Wonder what the water content of it is..  lol

ETA:  "Your box" link is alive again for me


----------



## H_D (Jan 10, 2015)

@@valentinenicole don't be shy- just ask them. I am sure they'd rather you ask for a sample and try it out then buy the full sized and return it (less wasteful). I almost never buy a foundation/tinted moisturizer/cc/bb cream without sampling it first. I have a hard time color matching and I have sensitive skin so most things irritate it.  Be brave! lol.


----------



## H_D (Jan 10, 2015)

@@QueenJane lucky you- you got the Paula's choice product!


----------



## hipsterhippo (Jan 11, 2015)

Huh. 

Between Thursday and today when I opened my box and went online to see, my box page changed and the cheat was wrong. 

I received the Whish, #4 hairspray, tocca, coastal scents and sincerely box. 

I liked my other box better but it was actually nice being surprised by it. But hairspray, ew.


----------



## Vanessa Connally (Jan 11, 2015)

hipsterhippo said:


> Huh.
> 
> Between Thursday and today when I opened my box and went online to see, my box page changed and the cheat was wrong.
> 
> ...


Same box here and I also liked our "cheat" box better. Oh well, can 't win every month.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 11, 2015)

I will be getting the Katherine Cosmetics eyeliner in my box with the Naobay lotion.  I'm so excited for my box.  I'm wondering if the Katherine Cosmetics eyeliner will be full size because it looked like it on that spoiler that said that everyone will be receiving one of these items in their boxes.

Also getting the sweet science invisible daily tint and the Key west facial wash with the Ren Mask.  

I think I'm getting a pretty good box and can't wait.


----------



## sweetietaa (Jan 11, 2015)

trying to save up my points to get a beauty blender.


----------



## Tamara76 (Jan 11, 2015)

I received my R&amp;R box yesterday - Yay!

1.  Balance Me Wonder Eye Cream:  Never heard of this brand, but the formula is pretty nice - it goes on smooth and luxuriously, but feels a little sticky and tight on my skin after a few minutes (maybe that means it's working?).  A little bit definitely goes a long way, though, so I'll have to be careful to use less next time.

2.  Briogeo Don't Despair!  Repair!  Deep Conditioning Mask:  I've gotten this from Ipsy in the past and it's a decent hair mask.  I prefer Living Proof, but Briogeo does the job in a pinch.

3.  Manna Kadar Lip Locked in All of Me:  Wow!  This is a tiny sample, but the packaging is so super cute!  I love the little jewel on the end - I'm a sucker for anything blingy or glittery (magpie much?).  I also like the color - it's a nice mauve-y shade and stays on pretty well.

4.  Perlier Intensive Nurturing Body Balm in Shea Lavender:  I really like this body balm and feel that it is very conditioning.  The scent didn't bother me - it reminds me of the Johnson and Johnson Lavender baby wash and lotion I used to use on my kids.  The only bad thing about this sample was the size of the hole in package - the cream is very thick and the hole at the end of the tube was super tiny.

5.  Teapigs Team Temples in Liquorice Mint and Chamomile Flowers:  Haven't tried the Chamomile yet, but OMG I am so in love with the Liquorice Mint!!!!!!!  This is the most amazing tea I have ever tasted and I drink 2-3 cups of different types of tea a day.  I immediately ordered more from Birchbox as they seemed to have the best value (Teapigs charged like $8 for shipping and the price on Amazon Prime was $4 more than BB).  I typically drink my tea straight up - no milk or sugar or sweeteners for me, but I actually liked the sweetness of the liquorice mint.  I did send an email to Teapigs to confirm there is no sugar or sweetener added to the blend - I'm crossing my fingers - if not, then this will be a nice after dinner dessert replacement. :wub: :wub: :wub:

6.  When Travelmate Sheet Mask:  I have not tried this mask yet, but I am really not a fan of sheet masks at all.  I'll give it a go, though - who knows, maybe they'll convert me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

So, I tried the When sheetmask and I did really like it! That said, I don't think it did anything so amazing that I couldnt get the same effects from a korean sheet mask, which I can get for less than $7 each. I don't think I'd ever spend $7 on a single mask!


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 11, 2015)

My box hasn't updated yet, but it has shipped. What? Maybe it will update tomorrow.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like my box is the same as the cheat:

Whish body butter

Manna Kadar Lip Locked

Briogeo Hair Mask

Balance me wonder eye cream

When Sheet mask

This is a great box for me!  I like that it has a lot of products to help with winter dryness.  I never used to like eye creams but I have been using them more lately.  I still need to find my HG in that department.  Way to start off my year BB!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

This *totally* isn't my style, but I just sent email to Birchbox complaining about the Essentiel Elements lotion sample.  THAT BOTTLE IS TOO RIGID FOR THAT PRODUCT!  I haven't tried it, and I probably won't because I can't get the damned stuff out.  Sure, I could fish around with, like, a coffee stirrer, but the reality is that I won't.  It's just not worth it.  That stuff needs to be in a tube or a jar with a wide mouth large enough for you to use your fingers to scoop it out, not a bottle with a narrow top and made out of think rigid plastic.  It's like trying to pour mayonnaise.  Not gonna happen.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

I gave a terrible review to the when sheet mask because it felt like the yuckiest thing ever. Then I went to put on makeup and noticed I barely needed any BB cream as all my usual redness was gone and my skin was no longer dry and flaky. I hope I get off the waitlist for 3B so I can try a bunch of different brands. I will put up with 30 minutes of ickiness if this is the result I get.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I gave a terrible review to the when sheet mask because it felt like the yuckiest thing ever. Then I went to put on makeup and noticed I barely needed any BB cream as all my usual redness was gone and my skin was no longer dry and flaky. I hope I get off the waitlist for 3B so I can try a bunch of different brands. I will put up with 30 minutes of ickiness if this is the result I get.


LOL, sheet masks are a little strange to get used to but they really area almost magical!


----------



## H_D (Jan 11, 2015)

@@Tamara76 please post when you find out about the licorice mint tea and if there is any sweetners in it. I love teas and this sounds great but I don't like anything in my tea but, well, tea.


----------



## cari12 (Jan 11, 2015)

H_D said:


> No, it doesn't restart your anniversary months. I've had one of mine on and off for a few years and they still send me all the codes as appropriate anniversary months. You also don't lose your Ace status if you've acquired it.


Awesome! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so sampled out right now, it's a good time for a break!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 11, 2015)

meaganola said:


> This *totally* isn't my style, but I just sent email to Birchbox complaining about the Essentiel Elements lotion sample.  THAT BOTTLE IS TOO RIGID FOR THAT PRODUCT!  I haven't tried it, and I probably won't because I can't get the damned stuff out.  Sure, I could fish around with, like, a coffee stirrer, but the reality is that I won't.  It's just not worth it.  That stuff needs to be in a tube or a jar with a wide mouth large enough for you to use your fingers to scoop it out, not a bottle with a narrow top and made out of think rigid plastic.  It's like trying to pour mayonnaise.  Not gonna happen.


Ugh...this! I do have one of those long handled mini spatulas that I keep in the bathroom, so I'm going to try that. I love the scent of the lotion, so that's the only reason I will go to all that trouble, lol. But I agree...I hate when manufacturer's do that. I had a shampoo sample the other day that was in the same kind of bottle and it's a joke to try and use.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 11, 2015)

oh dear, i'm getting that lotion. I wonder if there's any way to cut the bottle open? Or is it glass?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> Ugh...this! I do have one of those long handled mini spatulas that I keep in the bathroom, so I'm going to try that. I love the scent of the lotion, so that's the only reason I will go to all that trouble, lol. But I agree...I hate when manufacturer's do that. I had a shampoo sample the other day that was in the same kind of bottle and it's a joke to try and use.


I don't have a mini spatula, so I will just whine at them.  I do have coffee stirrers at work, so I'll take it in to the office and see how things go.  But, ugh, if it's this thick, a foil is better.

@kittenbiscuits  It's thick, hard plastic.  Like a pill bottle, but the neck and mouth is only *maybe* about half an inch wide.  I think you would need some hardcore shears or a hacksaw to cut it open.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 11, 2015)

meaganola said:


> I don't have a mini spatula, so I will just whine at them.  I do have coffee stirrers at work, so I'll take it in to the office and see how things go.  But, ugh, if it's this thick, a foil is better.
> 
> @kittenbiscuits  It's thick, hard plastic.  Like a pill bottle, but the neck and mouth is only *maybe* about half an inch wide.  I think you would need some hardcore shears or a hacksaw to cut it open.


huh my mom is a jewelry maker in her spare time so I'll have to see. We also have some gardening shears.

Lol this is going to be interesting tomorrow.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, I tried the When sheetmask and I did really like it! That said, I don't think it did anything so amazing that I couldnt get the same effects from a korean sheet mask, which I can get for less than $7 each. I don't think I'd ever spend $7 on a single mask!


When sheetmasks are Korean.  Memebox has sent them out before and they are available at sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

biancardi said:


> When sheetmasks are Korean.  Memebox has sent them out before and they are available at sephora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, wherever they're from, they're still too pricy for me, at least through Birchbox. Not sure if they're always that expensive or if it's Birchbox inflated the price like they do on some things like Coastal Scents.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 11, 2015)

To be honest I think BB inflates prices in order to enhance the viability of points.


----------



## JenTX (Jan 11, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> To be honest I think BB inflates prices in order to enhance the viability of points.


Most items on BB are the same price as they are on other sites, so I'd disagree.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, that could very well be. I generally only buy from the BB shop when I have points to spend, or if it's something I can't get elsewhere for cheaper. I do love masks...but not enough to spend 7 apiece when I can get so many others for half of that or less!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

JenTX said:


> Most items on BB are the same price as they are on other sites, so I'd disagree.


I've never understood why most things are the "normal" price and then some are crazy high. It's weird.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 11, 2015)

JenTX said:


> Most items on BB are the same price as they are on other sites, so I'd disagree.



Well I don't know how much the masks are regularly.... But there are a few things I've noticed cost more on BB.  I guess that's just a few things and I can't really generalize on that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> Well I don't know how much the masks are regularly.... But there are a few things I've noticed cost more on BB.  I guess that's just a few things and I can't really generalized on that.


The biggest one I've noticed is Coastal Scents, I don't know what they have now or how they're priced, but I remember a while back, they were selling the revealed palette for WAY more than it was selling for on CS's site.

I tried to look for the masks, but I can't find them anywhere else. "When" isn't the most convenient name to google, turns out!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Well, wherever they're from, they're still too pricy for me, at least through Birchbox. Not sure if they're always that expensive or if it's Birchbox inflated the price like they do on some things like Coastal Scents.


I just checked on Sephora and they are no longer sold there ...hmmm.   I wonder if BB got the exclusive with them.   When I looked at my review of these masks (back in July) - they were 7 bucks a piece at sephora too.  Fancy masks indeed! haha


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 11, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> The biggest one I've noticed is Coastal Scents, I don't know what they have now or how they're priced, but I remember a while back, they were selling the revealed palette for WAY more than it was selling for on CS's site.
> 
> I tried to look for the masks, but I can't find them anywhere else. "When" isn't the most convenient name to google, turns out!


did you keep the package? maybe they have a website


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I just checked on Sephora and they are no longer sold there ...hmmm.   I wonder if BB got the exclusive with them.   When I looked at my review of these masks (back in July) - they were 7 bucks a piece at sephora too.  Fancy masks indeed! haha


I mean, the one I got was nice and all, but not nice enough to justify being so much more expensive than most of the others! I did like that it was the cellulose kind and not the glorified paper masks.

I'd like to see BB send out more sheet masks and things like that, though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> did you keep the package? maybe they have a website


Unfortunately I didn't!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> did you keep the package? maybe they have a website


http://whenmask.com


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I mean, the one I got was nice and all, but not nice enough to justify being so much more expensive than most of the others! I did like that it was the cellulose kind and not the glorified paper masks.
> 
> *I'd like to see BB send out more sheet masks and things like that, though.*


me too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

I found a website but it's an .au site and just has info. *shrug* oh well!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I found a website but it's an .au site and just has info. *shrug* oh well!


yes, it looks like the only place currently that sells them in the states is birchbox...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2015)

biancardi said:


> http://whenmask.com


Ah, well that doesn't help much with availability if Sephora doesn't have them now, and I can't find them on the berelax site, either. These masks are freakin' elusive...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> The biggest one I've noticed is Coastal Scents, I don't know what they have now or how they're priced, but I remember a while back, they were selling the revealed palette for WAY more than it was selling for on CS's site.


I remember them having the Revealed palette for $30 when it was $20 from CS, but then when you looked at the Birchbox listing, it actually included three brushes not included with the CS listing.  (And now when you look at CS, it shows the list price as $40 with a 50% discount, so it's the same price as on Birchbox now, and neither have brushes.)  The Metal Mania palette is $17 from CS with two foam applicators (aka things to go directly into the garbage) and $34 from Birchbox with the doe foot/domed/shadow brush trio, which is overpriced, but not as overpriced as it appears at first glance.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah the Camille Beckmann lotion does seem overpriced but it's cheaper than buying it from the original site including shipping.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 11, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> So, I tried the When sheetmask and I did really like it! That said, I don't think it did anything so amazing that I couldnt get the same effects from a korean sheet mask, which I can get for less than $7 each. I don't think I'd ever spend $7 on a single mask![/quote ]
> 
> @@yousoldtheworld the When mask is made in Korea! I noticed it on the package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here's hoping we get more Korean products in the future!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 11, 2015)

OK sorry I need to read! @@biancardi had it covered as usual  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 11, 2015)

I really like the coconut fiber the When masks are made of. I think it explains the price.


----------



## H_D (Jan 11, 2015)

Okay I have never tried these sheet masks but now I am intrigued! I am not really into masks because I never felt like I saw anything magical happen to my skin (I have pretty good skin to begin with) but these sound like they are different than a typical mask?


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 11, 2015)

I have pretty good skin too and i,'ve only ever used one sheet mask that I considered 'magical' after using it, and that was because of the ingredients (deer antler).

Personally, I don't think sheet masks are meant to be superpowers on their own- its more of an enhancement. I use them once a week after a deep cleansing clay mask since those tend to suck out all the crap in my skin and open my pores. Using the sheet mask after that really makes a difference, my skin is really thirsty for moisture and nutrients.

Other than that, make sure the ingredients suit your needs and are good quality. The material its made of is usually more of a personal choice in how it feels/fits. I prefer the thicker hydrogel masks, the coconut fiber was really nice because it feels like a hybrid of paper+hydrogel... And its natural!


----------



## ang3445 (Jan 11, 2015)

meaganola said:


> This *totally* isn't my style, but I just sent email to Birchbox complaining about the Essentiel Elements lotion sample.  THAT BOTTLE IS TOO RIGID FOR THAT PRODUCT!  I haven't tried it, and I probably won't because I can't get the damned stuff out.  Sure, I could fish around with, like, a coffee stirrer, but the reality is that I won't.  It's just not worth it.  That stuff needs to be in a tube or a jar with a wide mouth large enough for you to use your fingers to scoop it out, not a bottle with a narrow top and made out of think rigid plastic.  It's like trying to pour mayonnaise.  Not gonna happen.


Oh my goodness, yes!  I tried mine for the first time this morning, and I was slamming the btop against my palm trying to get some out.  The thing is, I think the packaging is so pretty, but it's just not functional.  :/


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 12, 2015)

ang3445 said:


> Oh my goodness, yes!  I tried mine for the first time this morning, and I was slamming the btop against my palm trying to get some out.  The thing is, I think the packaging is so pretty, but it's just not functional.  :/


My little scooper (thank you Containers etc!) will come in handy with this one!  I have to use it on a small bottle of L'Occitane body lotion/cream, too.  It drives me crazy when a product is too thick for its packaging.

Grrrr.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 12, 2015)

My box says it won't be delivered until Thursday now (orig Mon or Tues, then changed to Tues or Wed), but it left my local hub yesterday at like 2:42 AM, which normally would mean I'd get it tomorrow, so hopefully it'll be in mailbox in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 5alt (Jan 12, 2015)

Kelli said:


> My box says it won't be delivered until Thursday now (orig Mon or Tues, then changed to Tues or Wed), but it left my local hub yesterday at like 2:42 AM, which normally would mean I'd get it tomorrow, so hopefully it'll be in mailbox in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here! Original expected delivery date was Tuesday and updated to Saturday?? But it just left a facility 20 miles away, so I'd be really surprised if it didn't show up tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## liilak (Jan 12, 2015)

Which deep cleansing mask do you use?  I have a problem with blackheads but I haven't found a mask yet that really sucks stuff out.  The Glamglow Supermud is the most effective one I've tried and even then it's not really that effective.



detroitjewel said:


> I have pretty good skin too and i,'ve only ever used one sheet mask that I considered 'magical' after using it, and that was because of the ingredients (deer antler).
> 
> Personally, I don't think sheet masks are meant to be superpowers on their own- its more of an enhancement. I use them once a week after a deep cleansing clay mask since those tend to suck out all the crap in my skin and open my pores. Using the sheet mask after that really makes a difference, my skin is really thirsty for moisture and nutrients.
> Other than that, make sure the ingredients suit your needs and are good quality. The material its made of is usually more of a personal choice in how it feels/fits. I prefer the thicker hydrogel masks, the coconut fiber was really nice because it feels like a hybrid of paper+hydrogel... And its natural!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 12, 2015)

@@liilak I use Aztec Secret, which is just Bentonite Clay in powder form. You mix it with water or apple cider vinegar ( I use apple cider vinegar). Its not expensive and it really gets all the toxins out.

It makes your skin pulsate! And it swells up when its absorbing the gunk, so my nose always looks hilariously bulbous!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 12, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> which is just Bentonite Clay in powder form


So every time I get a face full of cat litter dust, it's like using a mask!

It's funny how slight differences in the formulation of a product (in this case, granule size) make it suitable for entirely different purposes.

I am not a huge fan of sheet masks simply because they rarely fit my face well.  However, I've been trying to use a mask once a week (since I've collected a ton) and I'm now curious about the When mask (my R&amp;R box came over the weekend) so I may move that one up the list.


----------



## cg0112358 (Jan 12, 2015)

disconik said:


> I contacted CS about my lack of Tocca and they said it's being sent separately :/ No improvement on my box as it's still showing the same contents as the cheat.  Still the rosemary lotion, sweet science invisible tint, katherine cosmetics eyeliner, key west aloe cleanser, and REN renewal mask.  This is a whomp whomp box for me. I'm sure I'll use everything but there's nothing that I'm particularly excited about.


whoa, I actually love your box. I like mine but other than the Manna Kadar there's nothing I really excited about either. I really want to try the aloe cleanser, the invisible tint and any of the masks sent this month. If you decide to trade I'm sure you'll have no problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 12, 2015)

So intrigued by all the talk of the When mask I decided to try it out after using a clay mask this morning. And I liked it so much I'm using the paper mask on my neck, why not? You could also share the mask with a friend - one could use the paper and one the coconut fiber. Honestly there is plenty of product on it.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 12, 2015)

Waited until today to start doing product reviews.  (Have 2 of 3 boxes at this point.)

Had to give the Teapigs a low score because, while I LOVE tea, I HATE, HATE, HATE licorice tea.  Oh well.

I have 198 points on my main account after reviewing and twitter sharing.  However, I'm on a no-buy for awhile so those 2 points won't be bothering me.  And when the no-buy is over, I'll have a higher number of points anyway.

On to accounts 2 and 3.  Yes, I'm going to complain about the container for the Essentiel Elements lotion -- what a colossally bad idea.  I have a Swoon lip gloss tool that should help me get some of it out, though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone else getting an error when trying to review the Number 4 hair spray?  Mine page keeps posting an error when trying to finalize my review. 

Oh btw I tried the licorice tea, and I HATE licorice but I actually really liked the tea it wasn't heavily licorice flavored, just gave the tea nice hint of flavor.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 12, 2015)

I got my R&amp;R box today. I'm happy with it. I wanted it for the face mask and the eye cream so yeah, but I completely forgot that curated boxes come in the standard brown BB so I'm sad that I didn't get the pretty box. This also makes me wonder - if we are supposed to save all of our 2015 boxes for (?) some unknown reason does this now exclude me/us from whatever that turns out to be?


----------



## liilak (Jan 12, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> I got my R&amp;R box today. I'm happy with it. I wanted it for the face mask and the eye cream so yeah, but I completely forgot that curated boxes come in the standard brown BB so I'm sad that I didn't get the pretty box. This also makes me wonder - if we are supposed to save all of our 2015 boxes for (?) some unknown reason does this now exclude me/us from whatever that turns out to be?


Maybe you can save the sleeve and have that count?  Was wondering that too.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 12, 2015)

All I want is for my January box to SHIP!!!


----------



## MessyJesi (Jan 12, 2015)

My box arrived in my town on Friday, at least according to newgistics. Usps says it didn't arrive to my town until today. Just waiting now. :/ either way it probably won't get to me until tomorrow.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 12, 2015)

I know we are all product junkies here, but clay masks are fun to DIY sometimes. At Mountain Rose Herbs, Bentonite clay is $6 a pound. I get most of my DIY ingredients from MRH. Thanks for the tip on using apple cider vinegar. I will have to try that!

https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/catalog/ingredients/clay

Why hasn't my box updated yet? Even with the cheat. /whine


----------



## Kelli (Jan 12, 2015)

My box did come today, not Thursday like the estimated delivery was claiming. I got everything I should have and nothing was damaged, so YAY for not having to contact CS this month LOL


----------



## H_D (Jan 12, 2015)

@@detroitjewel interesting thank you!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 12, 2015)

@@H_D have fun!


----------



## Tamara76 (Jan 12, 2015)

H_D said:


> @@Tamara76 please post when you find out about the licorice mint tea and if there is any sweetners in it. I love teas and this sounds great but I don't like anything in my tea but, well, tea.


I received a response from the wonderful Matthew at Teapigs first thing this morning and I am happy to report that he says they do not add any sweeteners to the licorice tea!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is his response to my question about whether any sugar or sweeteners are added to the liquorice mint tea:

















 
"Definitely not!  We get that question a lot but, rest assured, everything in the tea is on the ingredient list! It’s that licorice root!  It’s very very sweet and has a lot of sweetnesss to offer. If you like it less sweet, we recommend pulling the tea bags a little sooner."
 
Yay!!!!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 12, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> This also makes me wonder - if we are supposed to save all of our 2015 boxes for (?) some unknown reason does this now exclude me/us from whatever that turns out to be?


Glad I have multiple accounts.  I can come up with a complete collection of 12.  Actually, usually the curated box doesn't appeal to me all that much.


----------



## H_D (Jan 12, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Glad I have multiple accounts.  I can come up with a complete collection of 12.  Actually, usually the curated box doesn't appeal to me all that much.


I can't even find this thread from which this came. What are you guys talking about? Saving boxes? I'm totally lost??


----------



## H_D (Jan 12, 2015)

@@Tamara76 Thank you! I don't like licorice much but for some reason, I really like tea with licorice root in it and it is soooo good for you. This sounds good. I am going to give it a try!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 12, 2015)

On Jan 4 I was doing my happy dance because I had a clicky truck AND tracking....I even wrote a jubilant post in this forum about my excitement over early shipment of my box...

....according to BB website, it was "picked up by shipping partner" on January 6 at 3:28 AM (so specific!)...

....and is scheduled for delivery on January 17-19. Yep. 15 days...(FYI: I'm on the East Coast).

 Which leaves me wondering: *15 DAYS? *who the heck is this shipping partner? The Pony Express?!?!? :blink:


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 12, 2015)

Miscellany:

If you have multiple Birchbox accounts, you can share all of them for points via the same twitter account.  Twitter may warn you that you have already sent that tweet.  I just changed one word.  (Going to assume the same is true for Facebook.)

I am unable to review the N. 4 hairspray on either account that received it.  I have sent e-mails to Birchbox letting them know.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 12, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> On Jan 4 I was doing my happy dance because I had a clicky truck AND tracking....I even wrote a jubilant post in this forum about my excitement over early shipment of my box...
> 
> ....according to BB website, it was "picked up by shipping partner" on January 6 at 3:28 AM (so specific!)...
> 
> ...


that is an insult to the Pony Express!! haha


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

liilak said:


> Maybe you can save the sleeve and have that count?  Was wondering that too.


I was going to save my sleeve, but then started thinking that this would ultimately involve doing something on instagram, twitter or facebook. As I have said on other threads, contests often have ridiculous entry requirements i.e. post a picture of yourself juggling all twelve boxes, while riding on a unicorn on an instagram account with at least one hundred followers for a chance to win a tube of mascara.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2015)

H_D said:


> I can't even find this thread from which this came. What are you guys talking about? Saving boxes? I'm totally lost??


It was mentioned in one of the videos, but we don't know anything other than the fact that they're urging everyone to save your boxes for the year.


----------



## H_D (Jan 12, 2015)

@@meaganola okay thank you! I've already lost since I'm sending some swapped products in the January box. No biggie, like @ said, it is probably some ridiculous requirement that I'm not willing to put out the effort for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 12, 2015)

meaganola said:


> It was mentioned in one of the videos, but we don't know anything other than the fact that they're urging everyone to save your boxes for the year.


I already hoard my boxes! They are the perfect size to organize my samples and nail polishes and fit exactly two wide and four long in my drawer. And I can layer them like three deep.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> I already hoard my boxes! They are the perfect size to organize my samples and nail polishes and fit exactly two wide and four long in my drawer. And I can layer them like three deep.


Same here! I use them to store my indie subs, among other things. I love boxes. I actually threw out a couple dozen in November and still have a ton I should get rid of!

One thing about the keep-your-box thing: We don't know what the end game/goal is. It could be a contest, it could be an art project, or it could just be a "see the evolution of the Birchbox design over the course of the year" thing.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 12, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Anyone else getting an error when trying to review the Number 4 hair spray?  Mine page keeps posting an error when trying to finalize my review.
> 
> Oh btw I tried the licorice tea, and I HATE licorice but I actually really liked the tea it wasn't heavily licorice flavored, just gave the tea nice hint of flavor.


I was able to review the No 4 on the 10th. I agree about the tea. I really liked it! I may have to like into getting some.



artlover613 said:


> So intrigued by all the talk of the When mask I decided to try it out after using a clay mask this morning. And I liked it so much I'm using the paper mask on my neck, why not? You could also share the mask with a friend - one could use the paper and one the coconut fiber. Honestly there is plenty of product on it.


Interesting...I think I will use the paper part on my neck as well. I hadn't thought of that. Of course I haven't had a sheet mask that came apart like that before. I've only used a couple and they were just thin paper.



meaganola said:


> It was mentioned in one of the videos, but we don't know anything other than the fact that they're urging everyone to save your boxes for the year.


It is probably going to irritate me to save these boxes, lol. I keep them to an extent, but I don't really need anymore. I'll probably throw away some plain ones and use the 2015 to store stuff. I do have to clean out my linen closet this week..maybe I can find something in there to store in BB boxes, lol.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 12, 2015)

Moonittude said:


> I know we are all product junkies here, but clay masks are fun to DIY sometimes. At Mountain Rose Herbs, Bentonite clay is $6 a pound. I get most of my DIY ingredients from MRH. Thanks for the tip on using apple cider vinegar. I will have to try that!


I love Mountain Rose Herbs. I buy my oils and containers from them.

My R&amp;R box arrived today. I will try the sheet mask after using a clay mask. I need to read the thread and see if there are any other tips I am missing.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 12, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I was going to save my sleeve, but then started thinking that this would ultimately involve doing something on instagram, twitter or facebook. As I have said on other threads, contests often have ridiculous entry requirements i.e. post a picture of yourself juggling all twelve boxes, while riding on a unicorn on an instagram account with at least one hundred followers for a chance to win a tube of mascara.


Or maybe they will  run around to some random birchbox subscribers in New York like some sort of scavenger hunt and ask to see all their boxes for a prize and lo and behold, here again, left out in Texas.


----------



## ChemLady (Jan 12, 2015)

I received the Essential Elements rosemary/mint lotion (which I did not pick....I didn't choose a sample this month hoping to avoid a lotion sample and ended up getting the one I wanted least). It is so weird smelling!  Like it is overpoweringly rosemary smelling out of the container, but when you blend it in, it smells like Vick's vapor rub. The lotion itself absorbs well and feels nice, it is just a shame that my hands smell like sinus clearing poultry seasoning afterwards....


----------



## KayEss (Jan 12, 2015)

I cancelled my Birchbox subscription back in November because I quit my soul-sucking call center job. I couldn't justify even $10 a month with no paychecks coming in. I was lucky enough to have an amazing friend gift me a three month subscription but January is the last month of it.

Lo and behold I got a call today and I landed my dream job!! Yippee!!!! I applied for the job August 6 so I had really kind of given up on it at this point. Now I'm trying to resubscribe but my subscription is still showing as "active." I wonder when it will go into an inactive status? Do I need to email BB to make this happen?


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 12, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> contests often have ridiculous entry requirements i.e. post a picture of yourself juggling all twelve boxes, while riding on a unicorn on an instagram account with at least one hundred followers for a chance to win a tube of mascara.


So funny and so TRUE!!!!! My boxes are usually stolen by my non-BB girlfriends. My best friend made a bunch of them in to a truly outstanding art supply storage thing. I need to get pics and post em. She also made me a clear pocket organizer to store all my samples in. The idea is common, it hangs from a coat hanger. But she used fabric to match my dressing room and there are like a hundred pockets! Each pocket is perfectly sized for my samples. Love walking in and seeing all my stuff right there. I use the boxes that aren't stolen for my ever growing nail polish and makeup collection.

ETA misspellings galore


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm no help on the active v inactive status on BB, but congrats @@KayEss! That's very exciting!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 12, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Same here! I use them to store my indie subs, among other things. I love boxes. I actually threw out a couple dozen in November and still have a ton I should get rid of!
> 
> One thing about the keep-your-box thing: We don't know what the end game/goal is. It could be a contest, it could be an art project, or it could just be a "see the evolution of the Birchbox design over the course of the year" thing.


I love the birchboxes, but I think the Target beauty box box was my favorite! 
My money is on an Instagram contest of a picture of all the boxes, or a picture of your favorite box throughout the year.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 12, 2015)

I went spoiler free on my box! No PYS either!

I got:

Sumita eyeliner in Raina (a navy blue)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 12, 2015)

I just want my January box. On the 3rd, I e-mailed CS because my account was showing as Unsubscribed. Aliya F. responded that I have 1 more box reserved (acknowledging that I did pre-pay for January on November 18th). Today I e-mailed again because no tracking e-mail, and Mehgan says no box because I'm not subscribed,then Stephanie says I shoulda been refunded $10 when I unsubbed. She did not say she will be refunding the $10, just that it should have been refunded. For the record, I re-added my card to my account in December after Bb failed to charge me for the Bb Plus necklace (and still won't explain why) and it showed Active in my Account Settings afterward. Sometimes I feel like Bb CS reps. cannot. read. This is why I usually call. I don't want a refund. I've done the pre-pay thing almost every month for the past year and never had trouble getting the box I paid for.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 12, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I am not a huge fan of sheet masks simply because they rarely fit my face well.


I have a small face and struggle with everything fitting (I wore kids glasses at age 30 before getting lasik) so I know what you mean. I have yet to try my When sheet mask but I did recently try a Dr Jart sheet mask that came in 2 parts that I was just able to overlap for a perfect fit. If you get a chance I would give one a try!


----------



## seagirl (Jan 12, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> I got my R&amp;R box today. I'm happy with it. I wanted it for the face mask and the eye cream so yeah, but I completely forgot that curated boxes come in the standard brown BB so I'm sad that I didn't get the pretty box. This also makes me wonder - if we are supposed to save all of our 2015 boxes for (?) some unknown reason does this now exclude me/us from whatever that turns out to be?


I have 2 subs and went R&amp;R on one and the Tone It Up box on the other. The R&amp;R came first and I was SO bummed about the brown box. But the Tone It Up came today in the pink/confetti box!

I'm not sure if it is across the board or what but I was extra happy just because of that!


----------



## 5alt (Jan 12, 2015)

I received my box today! I chose the Tone It Up Gym Bag Essentials box.

And even though it was a curated box with a sleeve, I was really surprised that it still came in the fancy confetti box!! 







I also ordered the travel mug Plus add-on, but I'm assuming they're sending it separately.


----------



## splash79 (Jan 12, 2015)

My box is different than the cheat showed, so I'm happy about that.  I'm less happy that I'm getting the lotion in the impossible bottle, but if I can't get the lotion out, I'll just bust out the dremel and vise.

I do wish the tracking would update.  Through the BB site, it shows the last update being on the 8th from TN, but when I plugged the number into the Newsucks site, it says this, so I guess it's taking a winter trip?

1/12/2015 12:33 PM Initial Package Scan Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/8/2015 07:24 PM Electronic Shipping Info Received Mount Juliet, TN 37122


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 12, 2015)

CS got back to me about the Number 4 review, they said it's a glitch and they have to manually add my points once I give them my 1-2 sentence review.

I'm getting it in a few of my boxes, so I have to email them each time. Ugh.


----------



## seagirl (Jan 13, 2015)

H_D said:


> I can't even find this thread from which this came. What are you guys talking about? Saving boxes? I'm totally lost??


If that's me I'll totally send it back. I don't know what the box surprise might be but I certainly don't want to ruin it for anyone when it's barely gotten started!


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 13, 2015)

I had no problem with the PYS Rosemary lotion bottle. Mine arrived completely full and I just turned it over and it came right out. I was all prepared to have a problem after reading the posts here. My guess is, it's not the packaging but an inconsistency with the product that's a problem. Mine was definitely a medium lotion consistency not a thick cream. Smell was really really (sickly) strong though. Definitely won't purchase. Eww. Gross.


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 13, 2015)

So disappointed! The one thing I wanted, REALLY wanted- the Revealed sampler- I didn't get. Blah.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

seriously? They want us to "keep" the boxes for a year? Good grief, like I already don't have a hoarding problem.

sorry, BB - if you don't tell me why, I won't be keeping all 12. I still have the december box, but most likely that will get tossed when I do spring cleaning.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 13, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> CS got back to me about the Number 4 review, they said it's a glitch and they have to manually add my points once I give them my 1-2 sentence review.


Well, I got it in 2 boxes and copy-pasted my e-mail to CS from two different accounts.  I'll copy-paste my 1-2 sentence review, as well!  (Haven't heard back from them yet but neither account is an Ace account so it may take a few days.)


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 13, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> Mine arrived completely full and I just turned it over and it came right out.


I stored mine upside down for hours and I still had to thump the open bottle against my leg to get any out.  (I like the smell, though.)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh wow!! Those WHEN masks were in Memebox.. I'm surprised they got into a Birchbox!! Neat!


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 13, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I stored mine upside down for hours and I still had to thump the open bottle against my leg to get any out. (I like the smell, though.)


So my Mom's box came this morning and her lotion is way thicker than mine. Not positive but the smell seems not as strong too. Gonna compare em side by side when I get home tonight. Maybe I could mix them together? Or maybe I should just toss em both. Hmmmm.


----------



## Moonittude (Jan 13, 2015)

My box finally updated!

Number 4 hairspray -  got in a pick 2, haven't tried, always something useful

rosemary lotion - was hoping to try after sampling the shower gel, last month

mirenesse matte lip rouge - really have been wanting to try this, heard it lasts and lasts

harvey prince sincerely - not the perfume I would have chosen, but will try

WEi mauka bee venom mask - was hoping to try

All in all, a good box for me, this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had it shipped to my mom's house, where I will arrive later this month. I'm moving around the 20th.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't like the container for the Manna Kadar lippie at all.  There's like 1/3 of the tube that is empty space -- and yet every time I put the applicator back in, a little bit of product comes out the side.  Sometimes I remember to wipe it off but it's still all over the inside of my makeup bag.  Probably wasting a day's worth of product just from leakage.


----------



## H_D (Jan 13, 2015)

seagirl said:


> If that's me I'll totally send it back. I don't know what the box surprise might be but I certainly don't want to ruin it for anyone when it's barely gotten started!


 It is but please don't send it back. I really don't care about participating. My house is being built so we are getting ready to move and I don't need to keep unnecessary things lying around for a contest or whatever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I don't like the container for the Manna Kadar lippie at all.  There's like 1/3 of the tube that is empty space -- and yet every time I put the applicator back in, a little bit of product comes out the side.  Sometimes I remember to wipe it off but it's still all over the inside of my makeup bag.  Probably wasting a day's worth of product just from leakage.


I had the worst time trying to open it. I had to use tweezers to remove the label. The little plastic gem looks tacky imo. It's still bigger and easier to use than the barbie doll sized lumesh.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 13, 2015)

ChemLady said:


> I received the Essential Elements rosemary/mint lotion (which I did not pick....I didn't choose a sample this month hoping to avoid a lotion sample and ended up getting the one I wanted least). It is so weird smelling!  Like it is overpoweringly rosemary smelling out of the container, but when you blend it in, it smells like Vick's vapor rub. The lotion itself absorbs well and feels nice, it is just a shame that my hands smell like sinus clearing poultry seasoning afterwards....


Yes, this. It makes me smell like I'm cooking poultry. Interesting, but not something I will ever repurchase since I'm really picky with my scents. 

My box had the Christian Siriano sample in it, but I can't figure out how to use it. The top isn't a regular spray cap, and when I tried to take the flat, top part off I got the distinct impression that wasn't the correct thing to do. Help??


----------



## Dashery (Jan 13, 2015)

My birchbox has disappeared in the wilderness of Georgia. It's been wandering around aimlessly since the sixth.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm starting to get angry with Birchbox. If my box is not going to ship by the 10th of the month (like it said it would) then email me and tell me so. I promise not to be angry anymore if you would only communicate with me!

I've sent an email and a Facebook message and have yet to hear anything.

I did order the sweatshirt and the socks Birchbox Plus items, and if this is prolonging my box shipping, JUST TELL ME SO!!!!

P.S. - My box hasn't updated yet either. It is visible on the app, though.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ugh. This Harvey Prince perfume is not my kind of scent. Too old lady for me.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok, so my BB shipping saga has taken somewhat of an absurdist turn. Forget the Pony Express: I'm pretty sure Birchbox's "shipping partner" is a confused fifth grader trying to solve a word problem on a math test.   

I have two subscriptions(one since Feb 14, one since Nov 14), and for reference I'll refer to them as box A and box B. (I find it helpful to label things after famous letters.)

Box B had a clicky truck and tracking mad early - on Jan 4 (!) - and then I got the shipping email on Jan 6.  Picture me making a fist and drawing my right elbow in while hissing "yesssssssss" a la Napoleon Dynamite.

Box A got a clicky truck on either Jan 7 or 8 - can't remember exactly, but it was late at night and I was a couple chardonnays in (SHUT UP MOM DONT JUDGE ME). I got a shipping email for box A on Jan 9.

Over the weekend (Jan 10 and 11) I obsessively checked tracking on both boxes, because that's what the cool kids do with their weekends, apparently. That and binge-watch four seasons of _Homeland _while thinking about perhaps getting a parakeet, but then deciding the cats will not react well to such an addition.

Yesterday I checked the tracking page on BB's site, which now estimated both boxes would arrive between January 17-19. I wrote a pissy little post about it here on MUT, pouted for a few more minutes, thought about getting a hamster (but again, the cats), and then decided to check tracking on the usps site.

What I saw there was both confusing and heartening. There were detailed itineraries of both boxes' meandering journeys from Tennessee to Indiana to New Jersey (wut?), and though box B initially left Tennessee at least THREE DAYS before box A, they met up in New Jersey and left the shipping 'facility' there on the same day at the same exact time (presumably holding hands): 6:10 PM on Jan 11.

It's a relatively short trip from New Jersey to get to me in Connecticut (both boxes get shipped to the same address), so I _dared to hope_ that I might see my boxes before the 17th.

Then today, as I was wondering how the cats might feel about hermit crabs, I heard a knock on my apartment door, and there was the postman, holding TWO BOXES!!

But here's the really funny part: one of the two boxes was my December Glossybox ("lol here I am did u forget about me?" "No.....yes...I did."), looking somewhat self-conscious in a festive Holiday-patterned box, a Ghost of Christmas Three Weeks Past.

The other box WAS a Birchbox - box A, which, if you're playing at home, was the box initially shipped out 3-4 days AFTER box B. And which apparently came from NJ to CT in the same shipment as box B. On the USPS site, box A's last 48 hours since leaving NJ on Jan 11 at 6:10 are carefully detailed, yet, there is NO forward movement on box B since leaving NJ on Jan 11 at 6:10. Birchbox still estimates box B will arrive between the 17th and 19th.

I really didn't mean to write a whole friggin' epic here (the _Birchboxiad)_, *but isn't that just weird??* That the box leaving several days first arrives *later*? And that while the two boxes left the last shipping facility at the same exact time, they're arriving on different days??

"Box A leaves Tennessee at 5:18 AM Jan 8, and box B leaves Tennessee at 2:43 AM on Jan 5. If box A is travelling at 78 mph, and box B is travelling at 67 mph, how many glasses of wine will it take before still nobody gives a shit?"


----------



## casey anne (Jan 13, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Ok, so my BB shipping saga has taken somewhat of an absurdist turn. Forget the Pony Express: I'm pretty sure Birchbox's "shipping partner" is a confused fifth grader trying to solve a word problem on a math test.
> 
> I have two subscriptions(one since Feb 14, one since Nov 14), and for reference I'll refer to them as box A and box B. (I find it helpful to label things after famous letters.)
> 
> ...


Shipping can be crazy and make zero sense. I NEVER follow the Newgistics shipping page on the website; I always plug my tracking info into USPS and go from there. Yay for getting a box today! I'm still waiting on mine to ship!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 13, 2015)

The N. 4 non-aerosol hairspray review problem has been fixed.  I noticed there was a new question on it this time (tried to fill that puppy out about 4 times yesterday).  Am guessing it was a required answer but it wasn't showing up yesterday.  But because it wasn't showing up, no one could see it to answer it and no one could see the red box that indicates you forgot the question.  (It had something to do with "where do you buy your styling products," which is separate from "where do you buy shampoo/conditioner.")

Anyway, got two of my boxes last week but still waiting on the Tocca one.  Which went from Tennessee to New Jersey, where it has been sitting for 4 days.  (I'm in Georgia so wrong direction, Newgistics.)


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 13, 2015)

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee - Sorry about your Birchboxiad, but thanks for the laugh. You tell a great story! Hope Box B catches up soon!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 13, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> The N. 4 non-aerosol hairspray review problem has been fixed.  I noticed there was a new question on it this time (tried to fill that puppy out about 4 times yesterday).  Am guessing it was a required answer but it wasn't showing up yesterday.  But because it wasn't showing up, no one could see it to answer it and no one could see the red box that indicates you forgot the question.  (It had something to do with "where do you buy your styling products," which is separate from "where do you buy shampoo/conditioner.")
> 
> Anyway, got two of my boxes last week but still waiting on the Tocca one.  Which went from Tennessee to New Jersey, where it has been sitting for 4 days.  (I'm in Georgia so wrong direction, Newgistics.)


Sweet! Thanks for the update. I was sitting at 290 points on that account and the missing 10 points from the review kinda annoyed me since I was *this* close to 300 points.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 13, 2015)

I complain every month about shipping.  It only got worse when I added a second box (delivered by same postal carrier to the neighborhood next to mine).  The boxes aren't 'born' at the same time, but they usually end up in the same place at some point in time.  This month they actually both arrived the same day even though they were shipped two days apart.

Both boxes went from TN&gt;NJ&gt;IN.  Why NJ?  Why?  I live maybe 5 miles/10 min from the Newgistics in Fishers, IN, so thankfully I don't have to wait too long after it lands in IN.  Newgistics needs a drive-thru pick-up window!  I'd gladly go get it from them instead of waiting for it to dance around me.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 13, 2015)

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee Girrrrl You can certainly weave a tale.  I thought it was hilarious!   You remind me of me and my friends...Cool kids also of course.  I have come to understand that anything you can think up can happen with these subscription boxes.  Just sit back and as you noticed with your glossybox it will get here eventually.  I say give it a little bit longer and if your status doesn't change, send them an email simply asking if your box could be lost.  I ended up with 2 birchboxes the month that happened to me.  By the way, get another cat!!!


----------



## Dashery (Jan 13, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> I complain every month about shipping.  It only got worse when I added a second box (delivered by same postal carrier to the neighborhood next to mine).  The boxes aren't 'born' at the same time, but they usually end up in the same place at some point in time.  This month they actually both arrived the same day even though they were shipped two days apart.
> 
> Both boxes went from TN&gt;NJ&gt;IN.  Why NJ?  Why?  I live maybe 5 miles/10 min from the Newgistics in Fishers, IN, so thankfully I don't have to wait too long after it lands in IN.  Newgistics needs a drive-thru pick-up window!  I'd gladly go get it from them instead of waiting for it to dance around me.


I wish my box would come to NJ. Why is it touring the Deep South???

I just don't understand how they're shipping routes can possibly be efficient.


----------



## linda37027 (Jan 13, 2015)

I laugh every month about my box. I live 30 minutes from Mt. Juliet, TN. This month mine shipped on the 5th from Mt. Juliet and went to 2 towns in NJ. Then Maryland, North Carolina, and Georgia. I got it on the 10th. This month it actually moved fairly fast, some months it lingers along the way. One time it went to Atlanta and then to me, but most months it travels around and sees the country first. I would pick it up in Mt. Juliet if I could.


----------



## H_D (Jan 13, 2015)

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> *I complain every month about shipping.  It only got worse when I added a second box (delivered by same postal carrier to the neighborhood next to mine). * The boxes aren't 'born' at the same time, but they usually end up in the same place at some point in time.  This month they actually both arrived the same day even though they were shipped two days apart.
> 
> Both boxes went from TN&gt;NJ&gt;IN.  Why NJ?  Why?  I live maybe 5 miles/10 min from the Newgistics in Fishers, IN, so thankfully I don't have to wait too long after it lands in IN.  Newgistics needs a drive-thru pick-up window!  I'd gladly go get it from them instead of waiting for it to dance around me.


Interesting. This box has been the earliest and fastes shipped box ever and I am not down to only one box. You may be on to something here although I don't understand why that would be the case.


----------



## MessyJesi (Jan 13, 2015)

Sounds like birchbox uses a shipping carrier that reduces rates by throwing things together onto a space available type of system. Doesn't matter if your package is going one way, they all go to different places that were already paid for by someone else. Our stuff just hitches a ride until it finds another carrier going in the direction in needs to go. Reminds me of military space A travel lol. ALways know where you're going, but never know how or when you'll get there.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 13, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I don't like the container for the Manna Kadar lippie at all.  There's like 1/3 of the tube that is empty space -- and yet every time I put the applicator back in, a little bit of product comes out the side.  Sometimes I remember to wipe it off but it's still all over the inside of my makeup bag.  Probably wasting a day's worth of product just from leakage.


This happens with my absolute favorite shade of lipgloss from Ulta. I've repurchased it multiple times and it is just the way they package it. What causes this? The packaging doesn't look any different than any other lipgloss packaging, but it gets everywhere. Very aggravating.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 13, 2015)

My box came today.  (Super early for me)  

The package for the When mask is huge.  It covers the entire bottom of my box.  I'm imagining some poor box assembly person sighing every time they have to specially put one of those in a box.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 13, 2015)

I got so caught up in my shipping saga that I neglected to say what was IN box A when it arrived:

Tocca handcream (my PYS) - I like the scent well enough, and this is the time of year for hand cream.

It's a 10 leave-in product - I already have a couple bottles of this, but this is a nice little travel size

Balance me eye cream - haven't tried it yet, but if it actually does anything for my dark circles, I'll marry it

Manna Kadar lip gloss - All of You, a shade that looked horrendous on me

Mychelle Argan oil - haven't tried it yet, but I already use Josie Maran argan oil on my face (been doing so for a year, I swear that stuff is transformative!) so I am looking forward to trying this one out. 

All in all, I'm happy with this box.

Have we figured out yet if it's possible to see the various box pages anymore? I know we have the cheats and all that, but I liked being able to see all the various combinations, and it's way easier to say (and type) "I'm getting box #28" instead of "I'm getting the Tocca-It's a 10-Balance me eye cream-Manna Kadar lippie-Mychelle argan oil-box."  Plus, looking at all the various box combinations was a really satisfying way to waste a lot of time.

Now, back to anxiously awaiting box B's arrival. The beacons are lit....

 @@tamberella - glad there are other cool kids around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which is our table in the cafeteria?


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 13, 2015)

MessyJesi said:


> Sounds like birchbox uses a shipping carrier that reduces rates by throwing things together onto a space available type of system. Doesn't matter if your package is going one way, they all go to different places that were already paid for by someone else. Our stuff just hitches a ride until it finds another carrier going in the direction in needs to go. Reminds me of military space A travel lol. ALways know where you're going, but never know how or when you'll get there.


I bet that's EXACTLY what's going on. Another possibility is shipping carrier is my elderly parents, driving around utterly lost and arguing with the GPS, asking for directions at a Burger King drive-thru. 

But I think @@MessyJesi is probably right. 



meaganola said:


> One thing about the keep-your-box thing: We don't know what the end game/goal is. It could be a contest, it could be an art project, or it could just be a "see the evolution of the Birchbox design over the course of the year" thing.


 Whatever it is, I'm sure it will involve social media. I'm thinking maybe here at MUT we could combine forces, take all of our saved 2015 boxes and re-enact the _Odyssey _with them. It could be an edgy, artsy commentary on their inefficient shipping procedures.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 13, 2015)

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee Ours is the table with the noisy girls that have the best makeup!  As for the box pages...I've tried all types of combinations and can't find them.  I miss them too.  I hope someone can find them.


----------



## greendaisy (Jan 13, 2015)

This was the worst birchbox I have ever gotten. I am keeping one of the samples because I am kind of interested in it. The perfume wasn't my taste, I hate BB creams and haven't liked anything of Dr.Jart's (also this is the second time we've gotten a BB cream from the same brand), I rarely ever use face cleansers, the body butter was lavender which I'm not that into, and the eyeliner isn't even full size for all of that.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

So, I actually am pretty happy with my box - I didn't have any issues with the body lotion - I just turned it over, tapped it gently against my palm and opened it and it came out - just like ketchup!

I was disappointed in the size of the harvey prince body liquid loofah - I was hoping for a 1 oz sample and it was 1/2 that size. Thankfully, the Davines hair oil was a foil (hey that rhymed! haha) The sweet science daily tint is a weird product for me; not sure how I feel about it. The Mirenesse lip item - I wish it was in London, Paris, Milan or Rome, as those would be colors I would use all the time. I got New York which is SO BRIGHT RED, that I don't know about it. Plus the applicator looks like it was made out of material from fuzzy slippers or something. But all in all, I like my box and I will probably just try out the lippie to see if I like the formula - if I do, I might pick up one of those other colors.

my box in the spoiler



Spoiler













top is of course, the lip color New York. The bottom half of my hand has the sweet science invisible daily tint


----------



## BSquared (Jan 13, 2015)

My box has been stuck in New Jersey since the 9th. Booooooooooo!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm slightly tempted to reactivate my second sub to see if i can get some more davines or lip rouge. But then I think February is going to be off the hook. I'm thinking there will be chocolate.


----------



## H_D (Jan 13, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I'm slightly tempted to reactivate my second sub to see if i can get some more davines or lip rouge. But then I think February is going to be off the hook. I'm thinking there will be chocolate.


I know, I personally am hoping for pink lippies and chocolate!! If so, I am resubbing one of my other accounts for the month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 13, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a delight to read  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 13, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Yes, this. It makes me smell like I'm cooking poultry. Interesting, but not something I will ever repurchase since I'm really picky with my scents.
> 
> My box had the Christian Siriano sample in it, but I can't figure out how to use it. The top isn't a regular spray cap, and when I tried to take the flat, top part off I got the distinct impression that wasn't the correct thing to do. Help??


So the perfume packaging is awful for a sample size perfume, basically you have to pop the cap off and inside is a long thin stick that you can use to apply the perfume. The cap has that weird flat portion, that you can kind of twist to help slowly separate the cap from the bottle of perfume.  I almost dumped the entire thing out holding it while I applied some of the perfume to my wrist tonight.

It's a nice scent. The packaging sucks ass.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 14, 2015)

bsquared said:


> My box has been stuck in New Jersey since the 9th. Booooooooooo!


Mine has been stuck in Hebron (aka Hellbron from the Ipsy days) KY since January 7th!  I feel your pain!  Hopefully yours frees itself and makes it's way to you!


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 14, 2015)

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee

Thanks for the laugh! Planes, Trains, and Automobiles..... hope "B" makes it there by next Thanksgiving. Of course by then something from the box will be MIA. Most likely whatever sample you are most looking forward to! BB should read your post for ideas; birds, hamsters, and hermit crabs would all be faster than slowgistics!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 14, 2015)

I think the style of applicator in the Mirenesse is a new trend in gloss applicators.  It seems like it's the same one I've seen in that L'Oreal Colour Riche Liquid Lipcolor or whatever it's called and an essence gloss I picked up a few months ago.  They tend to weird me out because they remind me of fur.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm not sure if the offerings for Canadian subscribers are different.  The following items are what's in my Birchbox this month.  For what its worth I am excited about trying these products.



Spoiler



Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Treat Hair Mask
Embryolisse Lait-Crème Concentré (24-Hour Miracle Cream)
Folle de Joie eau de parfum
ModelCo Party Proof Lipstick Trio
TOCCA Crema da Mano - Hand Cream


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jan 14, 2015)

I have one box born on the 6th which is yet to show, and another born on the 8th which showed up two days ago.  Oh the trials and tribulations of 2-week priority shipping!


----------



## liilak (Jan 14, 2015)

Zymmy said:


> I have one box born on the 6th which is yet to show, and another born on the 8th which showed up two days ago.  Oh the trials and tribulations of 2-week priority shipping!


 Yep my Tocca/ Neil George/ Perfume box was born more than a week ago and hasn't showed and tracking hasn't updated since 1/9.  I'm kinda hoping it got lost so they can send me a new one.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 14, 2015)

liilak said:


> Yep my Tocca/ Neil George/ Perfume box was born more than a week ago and hasn't showed and tracking hasn't updated since 1/9.  I'm kinda hoping it got lost so they can send me a new one.


Unfortunately My Tocca/Neil George/Perfume box is on track to get to me probably tomorrow.  I wish it would get lost as well so I could possibly get a different box.  I wouldn't even mind the wait or lack of Tocca(my pys)!


----------



## liilak (Jan 14, 2015)

tamberella said:


> Unfortunately My Tocca/Neil George/Perfume box is on track to get to me probably tomorrow.  I wish it would get lost as well so I could possibly get a different box.  I wouldn't even mind the wait or lack of Tocca(my pys)!


Let's pray something horrible happens to both our boxes.


----------



## Cluck Gable (Jan 14, 2015)

liilak said:


> Let's pray something horrible happens to both our boxes.


You guys are hilarious! :lol:


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> So the perfume packaging is awful for a sample size perfume, basically you have to pop the cap off and inside is a long thin stick that you can use to apply the perfume. The cap has that weird flat portion, that you can kind of twist to help slowly separate the cap from the bottle of perfume.  I almost dumped the entire thing out holding it while I applied some of the perfume to my wrist tonight.
> 
> It's a nice scent. The packaging sucks ass.


Thank you for this! I like the scent so it was driving me crazy not knowing what in the hell to do with the bottle.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd gotten Tocca in a previous box and I also did the Tocca PYS this month (not because I wanted it, but because it was honestly the only PYS that looked halfway decent to me). It's saying that I can't do a review because I've already reviewed it, but I want my 10 points. Do I have a case?


----------



## roxymama (Jan 14, 2015)

I feel like Sherlock Holmes with this, but I made a discovery last night.  I was watching youtube to see some of the box review videos for January and I saw one with the box I was originally showing on the cheat.  (My box changed the day I received it and was so happy with the new real contents.)

Well, anyways, I noticed after watching the video that it was from January 2014!  

So methinks that the perhaps some of the box cheats were loaded as JAN 2014 information until some person over at birchbox entered in the 2015 real data.  Just a hunch.  And makes total sense since none of the items were anywhere on any 2015 spoilers or previews.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 14, 2015)

roxymama said:


> Well, anyways, I noticed after watching the video that it was from January 2014!


A lot of samples people were listing (dry conditioner, 100% Pure mascara) were things I got around that time, so it makes sense to me.

Will be interesting to see how it works going forward, as I was only subscribed sometimes during 2014 (skipped many early months).


----------



## tamberella (Jan 14, 2015)

tamberella said:


> Unfortunately My Tocca/Neil George/Perfume box is on track to get to me probably tomorrow.  I wish it would get lost as well so I could possibly get a different box.  I wouldn't even mind the wait or lack of Tocca(my pys)!


Well, my box actually showed up today and perfectly intact.  So, sigh, I guess I'll be trying out some dumb shampoo.  On the high notes, The sincerely perfume smells amazing and so does the Tocca.


----------



## liilak (Jan 14, 2015)

tamberella said:


> Well, my box actually showed up today and perfectly intact.  So, sigh, I guess I'll be trying out some dumb shampoo.  On the high notes, The sincerely perfume smells amazing and so does the Tocca.


Mine is still MIA.  

That's good!  Err let me know what you think of the Neil George.  As it stands I pay pass it off to my dad...


----------



## tamberella (Jan 14, 2015)

liilak said:


> Mine is still MIA.
> 
> That's good!  Err let me know what you think of the Neil George.  As it stands I pay pass it off to my dad...


Good Idea, I'll be trying it tonight and let you know.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 14, 2015)

I received my BB today (the Key West Aloe facial cleanser, Essential Elements Rosemary lotion, REN Radiance Renewal Mask, Sweet Science Invisible Tint, and Katherine Cosmetics eyeliner).  As I suspected, BB sent me a larger box this month, and inside of it, packaged separately, were my BB and my PYS sample choice (the Tocca lotion).

For those of you getting this box, you'll be excited to know that the eyeliner is full size! It comes inside a folded informational card tied with a ribbon.  Although the plastic pencil itself is brown, the color of the product inside is "Bonanza Black" (that's the case with mine, at least).  It's one of those soft, crayon-like self-sharpening pencils, and comes with a smudge-brush built into one end.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Jan 14, 2015)

I like the scent of the Tocca lotion! Smelling it in the bottle, it reminds me of one of my old favorites, the Cucumber Melon scent from Bath and Body works.  Once I put it on my hands I still smelled the cucumber, but got much more of the grapefruit.


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 14, 2015)

MinnieMuffin said:


> I received my BB today (the Key West Aloe facial cleanser, Essential Elements Rosemary lotion, REN Radiance Renewal Mask, Sweet Science Invisible Tint, and Katherine Cosmetics eyeliner).  As I suspected, BB sent me a larger box this month, and inside of it, packaged separately, were my BB and my PYS sample choice (the Tocca lotion).
> 
> For those of you getting this box, you'll be excited to know that the eyeliner is full size! It comes inside a folded informational card tied with a ribbon.  Although the plastic pencil itself is brown, the color of the product inside is "Bonanza Black" (that's the case with mine, at least).  It's one of those soft, crayon-like self-sharpening pencils, and comes with a smudge-brush built into one end.


Woo Hoo, that is exciting! Mine arrives today. I am hoping I love the eyeliner and that it is really waterproof. I want something that I can use for a simple and effortless look while on vacation in high humidity and I am hoping this fits the bill. Looks like the packaging for Katherine Cosmetics is brown, but I am still hoping I receive the actual Cessna Brown color. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 14, 2015)

tamberella said:


> On the high notes, The sincerely perfume smells amazing and so does the Tocca.


Now I'm worried about the Tocca -- I didn't like the Sincerely perfume at all...


----------



## 5alt (Jan 14, 2015)

I've never really cared for Whish products in the past, but the lavender body butter from my box really impressed me. This is no small feat, considering I usually hate the smell of lavender and am SUPER particular about lotions. 

Dang, Whish. Changin' my mind about all kinds of things.


----------



## easybreezy (Jan 14, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> I'd gotten Tocca in a previous box and I also did the Tocca PYS this month (not because I wanted it, but because it was honestly the only PYS that looked halfway decent to me). It's saying that I can't do a review because I've already reviewed it, but I want my 10 points. Do I have a case?


 I think so.  I chose the R&amp;R box this month, even though I had just received the Manna Kadar lip stain the previous month.  I was able to review it both times.  (Same with some other items that I selected in PYS/curated boxes that I had gotten before, like BP spray, Vasanti scrub, etc.)  Also, I think they sent out a different scent this month, right?  I would email and see if they will give the points to you.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 14, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Now I'm worried about the Tocca -- I didn't like the Sincerely perfume at all...


They don't smell anything alike.  The Tocca has a much subtler smell and less sweet.  You can definitely tell it's cucumber and grapefruit.  I really lean toward a more sugary sweet  perfume but the Tocca has a nice clean scent. Don't get worried yet, give it a chance.


----------



## hipsterhippo (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah, I like the Tocca, but the Sincerely perfume is not my cup of tea. I tried to like it but it wasn't happening. The two are definitely not even close, thankfully. The Tocca is definitely stronger on the cucumber than the grapefruit, but it's not overwhelmingly cucumber or anything.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2015)

If anyone is having shipping issues like me, I finally got a response as to where the heck my box is today!! I let Kirby know that it would be ideal if Birchbox would start reaching out to their subscribers and letting them know about these issues when they learn of them.

Hi Casey, 

Thanks so much for getting in touch! I am so sorry that your box has yet been delivered and that you are not currently enjoying all of your samples. 

We experienced and unforeseen issue in our warehouse that has delayed shipping slightly for some of our customers; unfortunately, your box and BB Plus items were in the group affected. 

I cannot apologize enough! You will be receiving a formal message from us as well as compensation for the trouble! 

Thanks so much for your understanding and feel free to get in touch with any questions! 

Best, 
Kirby


----------



## liilak (Jan 14, 2015)

Did you get a your box has shipped email or no?  I got the email but the tracking hasn't logged anything since last week.



casey anne said:


> If anyone is having shipping issues like me, I finally got a response as to where the heck my box is today!! I let Kirby know that it would be ideal if Birchbox would start reaching out to their subscribers and letting them know about these issues when they learn of them.
> 
> Hi Casey,
> 
> ...


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2015)

liilak said:


> Did you get a your box has shipped email or no?  I got the email but the tracking hasn't logged anything since last week.


Nope. Box has not shipped nor has it updated on the website.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 14, 2015)

tamberella said:


> They don't smell anything alike. The Tocca has a much subtler smell and less sweet. You can definitely tell it's cucumber and grapefruit. I really lean toward a more sugary sweet perfume but the Tocca has a nice clean scent. Don't get worried yet, give it a chance.


Good to know.  (I get the perfume in 2 boxes this month -- have already received one.  But my Tocca box is taking a leisurely stroll down the East Coast.)


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ugh, I just checked my second account (signed up later in the month because I was underwhelmed by my first box and wanted a chance at something better) the EXACT SAME BOX on both accounts (and I have different preferences on them). So annoyed.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2015)

Excuse my language, but I am now super pissed at Birchbox.

I received a lovely explanation from Kirby this morning as to the where abouts of my box. Now I just received the following email. I'm fine to admit that it is my fault with resubbing and cancelling. I've learned my lesson with last month's pick your sample and have not been doing it. But she is blaming me? When Kirby said it was a warehouse issue? Would any of you be angry? Where is my frickin box?

Hi Casey,

Thanks for being in touch.

In looking at your account, I do see that you subscribe and cancel rather frequently. This is not typically how our monthly rebillable subscription works, and it does cause a delay in your box shipment and preview. You have canceled 13 times, so our system is just a bit confused with how to process your box each time you resubscribe.

I would love to know more about your decision behind canceling and resubscribing each month. The price of our subscription never changes and it is a much more seamless process to just maintain one monthly subscription. It also makes your boxes ship on time as well as your box preview updating.

I look forward to hearing from you soon to discuss further!

Best,

Hannah


----------



## H_D (Jan 14, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Excuse my language, but I am now super pissed at Birchbox.
> 
> I received a lovely explanation from Kirby this morning as to the where abouts of my box. Now I just received the following email. I'm fine to admit that it is my fault with resubbing and cancelling. I've learned my lesson with last month's pick your sample and have not been doing it. But she is blaming me? When Kirby said it was a warehouse issue? Would any of you be angry? Where is my frickin box?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be angry at them, as the system really isn't set up to probably handle the resubbing that often. I think it is a loophole that people have exploited for awhile for extra points but now BB is onto it and is beginning to crack down on it.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2015)

H_D said:


> I wouldn't be angry at them, as the system really isn't set up to probably handle the resubbing that often. I think it is a loophole that people have exploited for awhile for extra points but now BB is onto it and is beginning to crack down on it.


I totally agree and own up to it. I don't like the 2 different responses from 2 different customer service reps. If it is in fact a warehouse issue, my canceling and resubbing in the past should not be an issue.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 14, 2015)

I finally got my other box today. It's meh, but okay.

Dr Jart - already tried, it's just okay for me.

Vasanti - this I like!

Whish body butter - I got lavender. It is okay, I'll use it but not rebuy.

Sumita liner in Jaipur GOld - I got the color I was hoping not to since I already have it. It's pretty! But I'd have liked a different color.

Harvey Prince Sincerely - NOt for me. Smells like an old lady to me...too much freesia.


----------



## H_D (Jan 14, 2015)

casey anne said:


> I totally agree and own up to it. I don't like the 2 different responses from 2 different customer service reps. If it is in fact a warehouse issue, my canceling and resubbing in the past should not be an issue.


I agree that their different responses is frustrating but I am not sure if the previous poster who got a different response than you also does the resubbing thing (I might have missed their post that stated as such) so it could be that the two issues are separate? But BB is bad about giving various answers to the same question- like when some didn't receive the PYS even though they had email confirmations that they chose it and there were like several versions of responses for why they didn't get it, lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 14, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Excuse my language, but I am now super pissed at Birchbox.
> 
> I received a lovely explanation from Kirby this morning as to the where abouts of my box. Now I just received the following email. I'm fine to admit that it is my fault with resubbing and cancelling. I've learned my lesson with last month's pick your sample and have not been doing it. But she is blaming me? When Kirby said it was a warehouse issue? Would any of you be angry? Where is my frickin box?
> 
> ...


What the eff. I would be mad too. 

I've e-mailed before about cancelling/resubbing &amp; told them I like to be able to choose the date that I pay because my budget is pretty tight. And they said that's perfectly fine!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> What the eff. I would be mad too.
> 
> I've e-mailed before about cancelling/resubbing &amp; told them I like to be able to choose the date that I pay because my budget is pretty tight. And they said that's perfectly fine!


That makes me feel better, @! It's all good. I just hate the 2 different levels of customer service and I want my pretty sweatshirt! I ordered the socks as well and I think that may be holding up my box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 14, 2015)

casey anne said:


> That makes me feel better, @! It's all good. I just hate the 2 different levels of customer service and I want my pretty sweatshirt! I ordered the socks as well and I think that may be holding up my box.


Yeah their varied responses are super annoying. Just tell me what's going on or say you don't know. Don't make something up. 

I want you to get your pretty sweatshirt too! We can match  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine should be here tomorrow!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 14, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> Yeah their varied responses are super annoying. Just tell me what's going on or say you don't know. Don't make something up.
> 
> I want you to get your pretty sweatshirt too! We can match  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine should be here tomorrow!


Yay!! Exciting!


----------



## roxymama (Jan 14, 2015)

Totally nosey...but what are the perks of cancelling and re-subbing.  I am a box newbie and mine was a gift so I will not be doing that with this box.  But for any future reasons...

Do they just have various good perk codes that come out for new subscriptions?


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 14, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> What the eff. I would be mad too.
> 
> I've e-mailed before about cancelling/resubbing &amp; told them I like to be able to choose the date that I pay because my budget is pretty tight. And they said that's perfectly fine!


I told them that too and they were fine with that.  I also want 10 points for spending $10 on the box.  You don't get those points if they auto-bill you.  Since the 1st is not on a payday week, I'm prepaying for my box on the 23rd.  I wish they would say something like that to me. Shiiiiiiiiiiit, lol


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 14, 2015)

I reopened a second account and I'm getting this box.  I think it's much better than my original box so I hope it does not change.  No hair products! Woo!

Ever since I changed my hair profile to "kinky" for my woman's box and "afro-textured" for the men's box, I have not gotten a single hair product.  I hope it stays that way, lol.  Going on my 4th box this way 

The only thing, I'm annoyed about in this box, is getting that damn Harvey Prince perfume again.  I'm so over this brand. overit.com


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 14, 2015)

Speaking of the issue with the years, has anyone else noticed that the reviews that were entered this past December are dated "December xx, 2015?"


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 14, 2015)

casey anne said:


> I totally agree and own up to it. I don't like the 2 different responses from 2 different customer service reps. If it is in fact a warehouse issue, my canceling and resubbing in the past should not be an issue.


I have cancelled and re-subbed every single month on my primary account in 2014, even when I was on a gift sub and had months left. This month is the 1st time they tried to flat-out refuse to send me a box I've already paid for. I had issues 2 times before September 2014 where I let Bb auto-bill me on the 1st, but my box didn't ship by the 10th, but lots of people reported the same issue at that time, and I did not have that issue when I pre-paid because my box never fails to ship exactly 5 days after I re-sub if I am purposely not subbed on the 1st. I like the convenience of paying when I want, and when I have extra money, I unsub and re-sub every time the Cancel Account button is available, especially if there's a 100-point code at that time.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 14, 2015)

My box arrived today and here are my thoughts:

Dr. Jart BB cream- This is ok, I haven't been impressed by Dr. Jart and it seems shiny, I like the matte super goop BB cream MUCH better.

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator- I have a billion scrubs a two huge tubs of dermaE, two huge tubs of Suki (which I adore) plus several others that were less impressive, so this is meh just due to the fact that I should not be purchasing another scrub for about 5 years due to my current supply.

Whish Three Whishes Body Butter (in lavender)- I hate, hate, hate lavender, so I did not have my hopes set high for this product, but it does not smell like lavender at all. I actually think it smells like the skin so soft my grandmother made us wear when we were kids to ward off mosquitoes in the summer. So, I don't hate it, but it reminds me of a "bug repellent"

Sumita Eyeliner in Jaipur Gold- I originally thought this was going to be lime green and I was upset, but this is a beautiful earthy-gold color, that I would actually wear on a regular day to work, so win!

Harvey Prince Sincereley- Not excited for this since I never change my perfume, since 95% of perfumes give me a headache, and don't like the smell AND gave me a head ache. 

So besides the eyeliner, which I thought was going to be the worst product in the box, this month was lack-luster for me. On to February!


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 14, 2015)

So I'm 10pts away from another $10 in points after this months reviews... I cannot remember how to share my box for another 10pts.... Help?


----------



## MissTrix (Jan 14, 2015)

nc42 said:


> The only thing, I'm annoyed about in this box, is getting that damn Harvey Prince perfume again.  I'm so over this brand. overit.com


I have come to despise Harvey Prince thanks to Birchbox. I would welcome the latest Juicy Couture scent in my box at this point and you know how much they used to push those on us!

You hear me official Birchbox lurkers? We are OVER the Harvey Prince everything! Time to move the hell on!


----------



## roxymama (Jan 14, 2015)

TippyAg - this is for a desktop, not sure about mobile. go to this months box page. Above where the pictures of each product are visible for review are little Facebook and Twitter icons. You can click on either and it will prompt you with a message and a button to share it. I found Facebook was easiest because you can choose to share with "only me."


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 14, 2015)

roxymama said:


> TippyAg - this is for a desktop, not sure about mobile. go to this months box page. Above where the pictures of each product are visible for review are little Facebook and Twitter icons. You can click on either and it will prompt you with a message and a button to share it. I found Facebook was easiest because you can choose to share with "only me."


Maybe that was my issue, I was looking while I was on my phone. I swear I've done it on my phone before, but maybe not. Guess I'll break out the 'puter. 
Thank you @@roxymama !


----------



## tamberella (Jan 14, 2015)

@@liilak  I tried the Neil George shampoo and conditioner tonight and I felt like I was visiting a Hyatt Hotel. It reminds me so much of hotel shampoo especially the scent and that's not really a good thing.  I think it definitely smells more masculine.  My hair feels fine, but nothing special.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 14, 2015)

nc42 said:


> The only thing, I'm annoyed about in this box, is getting that damn Harvey Prince perfume again.  I'm so over this brand. overit.com


I have been with Birchbox two and a half years and have only received 3 HP samples - Hello, Ageless and the Hello body cream. I purchased both perfumes in full size but does BB send me any of the other HP perfume samples? No. Send me the frickin perfume samples already. I've shown you I'm crazy enough to spend $98 on it.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 14, 2015)

misstrix said:


> I have come to despise Harvey Prince thanks to Birchbox. I would welcome the latest Juicy Couture scent in my box at this point and you know how much they used to push those on us!
> 
> You hear me official Birchbox lurkers? We are OVER the Harvey Prince everything! Time to move the hell on!


LOL.  I love Juicy Couture, but they haven't sent me a sample in almost three years.  I got the original sample in my very first box, and the La Fleur sample eight months later.

If I could put it in a restraining order request on Harvey I would. Stop coming to my house uninvited Harvey!


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 14, 2015)

Maybe they'll add something to the new profile setup like -- You will be sent 6 perfume samples a year so stop whining about it and tell us which brands you'd prefer to receive. That would be great.


----------



## tamberella (Jan 14, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> Maybe they'll add something to the new profile setup like -- You will be sent 6 perfume samples a year so stop whining about it and tell us which brands you'd prefer to receive. That would be great.


That sounds like a great idea.  I'm fine getting Harvey Prince but that is all they ever send me.  I would love to try something else like the Juicy perfume.  The thing I like about Harvey Prince is that they put their perfume samples in little spray vials.  If they aren't going to put it in a spray vial, don't bother even sending it to me.  I probably wouldn't even try it.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 14, 2015)

I can't believe my ipsy came before my BB this month.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 14, 2015)

Apparently all I have to do is talk smack about my BB to get it to show up.  Big old box of meh.

1.  Coola-I have got this from many subs and think this is my 5th tube.  I will add it to my collection

2. Whish body butter in lavender.  I intensely dislike lavender and am not sure what I will do with this

3. Harvey Prince Sincerely-does this company do business with anyone but BB?  I swear BB is keeping them open by dumping all their stuff on subscribers.

4. Cynthia Rowely Lip stain in heart throb-yay the one color I don't have

5. Briogeo hair mask-didn't get it in Ipsy and am not overly excited.  I will use it but not sure when.

I miss when I used to get good Birchboxes with more than 5 items.  I think it might be time for BB and I to go on a break.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jan 15, 2015)

While I was sleeping Birchbox credited me with 100 points for a "Delayed Welcome Box." My box shipped on the 5th and I had it on the 8th, so I'd hardly call that delayed.

Oh, and I've been a subscriber since November of 2010. Over 4 years. Kind of late for a welcome box.

But thanks for the points, Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 15, 2015)

tamberella said:


> That sounds like a great idea.  I'm fine getting Harvey Prince but that is all they ever send me.  I would love to try something else like the Juicy perfume.  The thing I like about Harvey Prince is that they put their perfume samples in little spray vials.  If they aren't going to put it in a spray vial, don't bother even sending it to me.  I probably wouldn't even try it.


I think it should not even be counted in your sample total if it doesn't have a sprayer. I'm pretty sure I've received one or two from BB (none lately) that didn't. Most of the time I end up tossing these because 90% of the time you end up with the perfume on your fingertips_ if _you manage not to spill half the vial pulling out the stopper-that-will-not-be-removed.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Jan 15, 2015)

After being with Birchbox for a couple of years (2 subscriptions), I think it's time to break-up.  Since we have not been able to stalk the box pages this month I realize that doing that was the most fun for me each month.  I loved seeing all the box combinations, hoping for certain products, and then trading for them if I didn't receive it in my box.  I've also noticed their aren't as many trade posts for the Birchbox, maybe because we don't know what we are missing?  Does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 15, 2015)

@@Dawn Horton

I feel the same way! I usually resub a second account for myself if the boxes are really good. Without the box pages I have no clue if I should. This whole month was kind of a let down even though my box was fine.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 15, 2015)

Well I wasn't thrilled with my box but I'm willing to give BB a third chance, also I hope they will do something special for v-day, and I'm saving my points to get a few things. The rosemary lotion is too strong for me, but I love the Dr. Jart BB cream. I hope they offer boxes this next time because I will probably go for that.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 15, 2015)

So I e-mailed BB on Monday about not being able to review the N. 4 hairspray (which I got on two accounts).  Then maybe Tuesday, I noticed the problem had been fixed so I reviewed it.  Then today I got an e-mail from BB customer service indicating they'd added 10 points to each of those accounts.  They didn't ask for a couple of sentences or anything.  So I got 20 points for the hairspray on each account.  I won't complain!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jan 15, 2015)

When is it reasonable to complain about shipping time?  My box was born on the 6th, left the BB facility on the 7th.  I know they say up to 10 days for the west coast, but I am not west coast, and my second box, which was shipped later, arrived a couple days ago.  According to the tracking, it's just been sitting in the same state as me, all they need to do is hand it to the post office.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 15, 2015)

Oops, posted about tracking for my Glossybox instead of my Birchbox.  I got mixed up with tracking numbers.

I almost WISH it had been a Birchbox that had gotten lost, instead.  At least I'd get a response out of CS...


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 15, 2015)

lovepink said:


> Apparently all I have to do is talk smack about my BB to get it to show up.  Big old box of meh.
> 
> 1.  Coola-I have got this from many subs and think this is my 5th tube.  I will add it to my collection
> 
> ...


I got hello in a boxycharm box a few months ago.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 15, 2015)

Zymmy said:


> When is it reasonable to complain about shipping time?  My box was born on the 6th, left the BB facility on the 7th.  I know they say up to 10 days for the west coast, but I am not west coast, and my second box, which was shipped later, arrived a couple days ago.  According to the tracking, it's just been sitting in the same state as me, all they need to do is hand it to the post office.


Birchbox says 5 business days after you haven't seen any movement on your tracking to contact them.  I saw this on the narvar thingie.


----------



## H_D (Jan 15, 2015)

lovepink said:


> Apparently all I have to do is talk smack about my BB to get it to show up.  Big old box of meh.
> 
> 1.  Coola-I have got this from many subs and think this is my 5th tube.  I will add it to my collection
> 
> ...


I do too! I looked back at my history and I use to get alot of boxes with 7 items in it (and most were great items). The past 5 or 6 months have been mostly 5 items, with one with 6 although I know there are still boxes with 7 items, I am just not getting them anymore. That is one reason I am down to only one box now.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 15, 2015)

well have to contact birchbox again! had a missing sample of eye cream from relax and recharge box and got a tracking number 7 days ago and hasnt budged or left there business uggh


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 15, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> While I was sleeping Birchbox credited me with 100 points for a "Delayed Welcome Box." My box shipped on the 5th and I had it on the 8th, so I'd hardly call that delayed.
> 
> Oh, and I've been a subscriber since November of 2010. Over 4 years. Kind of late for a welcome box.
> 
> But thanks for the points, Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i never got a welcome box 4 months back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol one problem at a time i guess though lol i just emailed them about a missing order


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 15, 2015)

nc42 said:


> I got hello in a boxycharm box a few months ago.


Yeah, and I have a rollerball of Yogini that must have come from some box or other (though I don't remember which one, it is far too large to have come from Birchbox).


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 15, 2015)

My tracking says that my box was delivered yesterday at noon, but I didn't get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the Birchbox help, it says sometimes USPS marks things as delivered before they actually are, and I should wait 3 days before I contact them about it. Has that happened to anyone? Is there actually a chance it will show up?


----------



## Maelynn (Jan 15, 2015)

Do we get the welcome box only with a gift subscription?


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 15, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> My tracking says that my box was delivered yesterday at noon, but I didn't get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the Birchbox help, it says sometimes USPS marks things as delivered before they actually are, and I should wait 3 days before I contact them about it. Has that happened to anyone? Is there actually a chance it will show up?


I've definitely had this happen with purchases from various places that shipped USPS. Usually it appeared the next day. Once it never showed (Ebay purchase). It was way worse around Christmas/holidays.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 15, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I've definitely had this happen with purchases from various places that shipped USPS. Usually it appeared the next day. Once it never showed (Ebay purchase). It was way worse around Christmas/holidays.


Thanks! Hopefully it will show up. I was looking forward to getting it today, and then I saw that it had supposedly already been delivered.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, I received my box today! In a jumbo sized box with NO sweatshirt or socks, but with a packaging slip showing those items.

Rarrrr. At least my box came! I'm still waiting on an official message regarding the "warehouse issue."


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 15, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> Thanks! Hopefully it will show up. I was looking forward to getting it today, and then I saw that it had supposedly already been delivered.


FYI, you can also call your local USPS sorting/distribution center. This may or may not be the actual Post Office near you. You basically need to ask for a manager or supervisor who can check with your local carrier and/or "check in the back" where mail can sit. I've had varying success with this method.

You can also call the main 800 number for USPS customer service. They can file a formal complaint. Theoretically, the supervisor/manager at your local sorting/distribution center has to respond within xx number of days (maybe 48 hours?). I resorted to this during a really drawn out quest when my local office was being horribly rude and unhelpful. The package magically appeared the next day. I wouldn't go down this rabbit hole unless you are at wit's end, though. The time on hold can be insane. 

I hope this helps. Best of luck!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 15, 2015)

I feel like I'm the only one excited about Birchbox this month but YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY MY BOX CAME!







Pretty in love with the sweatshirt AND I forgot that ordering Birchbox Plus this month = extra samples so that's what the Tosi &amp; tea are from. And honestly I'm thrilled with my actual box too! The rosemary lotion smells nice and fresh. I always like getting Davines. I like HP Hello &amp; I'm big on layering my scents so it's nice to have the matching shower gel to go with my perfume &amp; lotion. The Sweet Science tint is something totally new to me, but it sounds interesting &amp; I'm excited to try it. And hooray, Mirenesse! Always pumped to get that.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 15, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one excited about Birchbox this month but YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY MY BOX CAME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same box, and I love it! How does the sweatshirt feel?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 15, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I got the same box, and I love it! How does the sweatshirt feel?


I really like it! It kind of has a worn in feel to it &amp; it's really soft and comfy! I was also kind of worried about sizing but I ordered my usual size &amp; it's kind of slouchy not fitted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 15, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> I really like it! It kind of has a worn in feel to it &amp; it's really soft and comfy! I was also kind of worried about sizing but I ordered my usual size &amp; it's kind of slouchy not fitted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Slouchy is better, imo. The sizing unknown was the main reason I passed. Sizes in women's sweatshirts are all over the place.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 15, 2015)

Totally agree about the sweatshirts! I have some crewneck ones from Old Navy that I love, but I think they shrink everytime I dry them.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 15, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Totally agree about the sweatshirts! I have some crewneck ones from Old Navy that I love, but I think they shrink everytime I dry them.


I think that my khakis from old navy shrink whenever I dry them.  I leave them out to air dry after I wash them.


----------



## H_D (Jan 15, 2015)

so do you all think that birchbox from here on out isn't going to let us see all the box variations? I didn't realize they disabled that ability until I just now read someone posting about it. I didn't even check this time since my cheat was working. Like another poster said, I enjoyed looking at all the box variations, just for fun. What harm is it in letting us see all the boxes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## casey anne (Jan 15, 2015)

nc42 said:


> I think that my khakis from old navy shrink whenever I dry them.  I leave them out to air dry after I wash them.


I do the same with all my pants for sure....


----------



## Miss_Mattes (Jan 15, 2015)

Is anyone else having trouble with their box pages still not loading? Mine aren't loading on either of my accounts :-/


----------



## splash79 (Jan 15, 2015)

My box is still on its grand tour of the east coast and midwest and is supposed to arrive sometime in the next week, according to tracking.  

I also didn't notice initially that one of my products is the Curl Secret gel and I am beyond annoyed that I'm getting that product.  My hair has absolutely no curl (but a very slight wave), my profile says I have straight hair, yet this is the second product I've received that is for curly hair.

The strands of my hair are thin, but I have a ton of hair.  I've spent years looking for a product that will control my flyaway baby fine hair, yet not weight it down and I'm guessing that something for people with curly hair isn't going to do the job.  Surely there was a hair product this month that would have been more appropriate for someone with straight hair.  Heck, I would have been ok with shampoo, as long as it wasn't that horrific Neil George crap.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 15, 2015)

I was just looking through the list of all my samples and found that I received Perlier Body Balm this month and again back in June 2014. I realize they are different scents but it's lotion. Perfume, different product. Nail polish, different product. Those two are sold specifically for what makes them different (scent,color). I know Birchbox is going to tell me it doesn't matter because the scents are different but I'm e-mailing them anyway (for the very first time) to make the point. I think there is a distinction because this is sold as a balm that just happens to come in 2 different fragrances. Even the dreaded Coola plays around with colors, scents and SPF levels.


----------



## H_D (Jan 15, 2015)

IMDawnP said:


> I was just looking through the list of all my samples and found that I received Perlier Body Balm this month and again back in June 2014. I realize they are different scents but it's lotion. Perfume, different product. Nail polish, different product. Those two are sold specifically for what makes them different (scent,color). I know Birchbox is going to tell me it doesn't matter because the scents are different but I'm e-mailing them anyway (for the very first time) to make the point. I think there is a distinction because this is sold as a balm that just happens to come in 2 different fragrances. Even the dreaded Coola plays around with colors, scents and SPF levels.


It doesn't matter- as long as it is a different scent, they don't count it as a dupe. Over the years I've gotten whish shaving cream twice in two different scents, the perlier body balm in two different scents, the same lipsticks in different colors, tocca hand cream in different scents, same brand body washes but in different scents, etc.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 15, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> I feel like I'm the only one excited about Birchbox this month but YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY MY BOX CAME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo jealous. My sweatshirt still hasn't shipped.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 15, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> Soooo jealous. My sweatshirt still hasn't shipped.


Oh noooo! Did they tell you why/when it will ship? 

I find it so odd that they shipped some of them with the boxes and some of them separately.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 15, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> FYI, you can also call your local USPS sorting/distribution center. This may or may not be the actual Post Office near you. You basically need to ask for a manager or supervisor who can check with your local carrier and/or "check in the back" where mail can sit. I've had varying success with this method.
> 
> You can also call the main 800 number for USPS customer service. They can file a formal complaint. Theoretically, the supervisor/manager at your local sorting/distribution center has to respond within xx number of days (maybe 48 hours?). I resorted to this during a really drawn out quest when my local office was being horribly rude and unhelpful. The package magically appeared the next day. I wouldn't go down this rabbit hole unless you are at wit's end, though. The time on hold can be insane.
> 
> I hope this helps. Best of luck!


Yeah, I've never had luck trying to deal with the post office here. They always tell me they will look into it and call me back, but they never do. And when I call back no one has any idea what's going on. And repeat.

I will probably just deal with Birchbox if it doesn't show up.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 16, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> You can also call the main 800 number for USPS customer service. They can file a formal complaint. Theoretically, the supervisor/manager at your local sorting/distribution center has to respond within xx number of days (maybe 48 hours?). I resorted to this during a really drawn out quest when my local office was being horribly rude and unhelpful. The package magically appeared the next day. I wouldn't go down this rabbit hole unless you are at wit's end, though. The time on hold can be insane.


I tried this once when my mailman was delivering all my packages to my upstairs neighbors (thankfully they were honest and brought the packages down to me).  I never got any follow-up message, though.  The problem did stop but it's hard to say if my phone call was the reason.

I had NO time on hold, though.  And it was during the holiday shopping season.  Go figure.  (I never had trouble getting through to Julep either, though.  But don't get me started on The Body Shop.  25 minutes and then their on-hold system hung up on me.)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 16, 2015)

Anniversary codes are indeed working at the moment. January is my 34th month, and special34 worked, eventhough I am not actually subscribed right now.


----------



## MessyJesi (Jan 16, 2015)

Got my birchbox a few days ago. It wasn't awesome, but none of my boxes have been. Neil George shampoo and conditioner. Used it, not anything special, nothing memorable about it to remark about. Miracle concealer or whatever that was, too dark for my skin tone. Maybe wait to use it in the summer when I'm super dark because I tan quickly and easily. The sumita eyeliner. Eh. I got a greenish color. It's pretty. But doesn't work for my skin tone. Guess that's why I stick to black. And the Hello body cream. I like the scent. If it smells anything like the perfume I may like the perfume also.

I ordered my best friend a 3 month gift sub. And I got my mystery sample pack and a bar of chuao chocolate, used a code and payed 26 for everything. I got a Catherine Maladrino perfume sample. I'd already received this in a box but it was broken and I couldn't spray it. I really like the scent. Also got a number 4 conditioner. Not even going to go there. And I got a bonus of 3 types of loose leaf teas. I like tea, we drink a lot of it in our house, my husband is British. I may give it a go.

So, pathetic boxes since August. And my husband signed me up for a year which only started in December. Not feeling the love birxhbox. Lucky for good point system though. Need me some more amika dry shampoo and nourishing mask.


----------



## bluemustang (Jan 16, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Excuse my language, but I am now super pissed at Birchbox.
> 
> I received a lovely explanation from Kirby this morning as to the where abouts of my box. Now I just received the following email. I'm fine to admit that it is my fault with resubbing and cancelling. I've learned my lesson with last month's pick your sample and have not been doing it. But she is blaming me? When Kirby said it was a warehouse issue? Would any of you be angry? Where is my frickin box?
> 
> ...


Maybe after the first customer service rep, it's passed to a secondary to offer points or something.. And that's when she noticed the re-subbing.

I wouldn't be pissed about this, if you are doing this every month with a code, you are taking advantage of their program. I do it every other month with my second account, and I know I'm doing it too... Lol I figured at some point we would start getting called out on it, at least she was nice about it. I figure any time you get a glitch type benefit, you just be happy it was allowed and move forward, it was fun while it lasted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For what it's worth, I do seem to have more delays when I have used a code that month.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 16, 2015)

bluemustang said:


> Maybe after the first customer service rep, it's passed to a secondary to offer points or something.. And that's when she noticed the re-subbing.
> 
> I wouldn't be pissed about this, if you are doing this every month with a code, you are taking advantage of their program. I do it every other month with my second account, and I know I'm doing it too... Lol I figured at some point we would start getting called out on it, at least she was nice about it. I figure any time you get a glitch type benefit, you just be happy it was allowed and move forward, it was fun while it lasted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> For what it's worth, I do seem to have more delays when I have used a code that month.


Ya, I'm over it now. I received my box yesterday, without my Birchbox Plus items. I guess they should be sent out next week. I just wanted to know where my stuff was! And like I said, I totally own up to resubbing/cancelling and if that messed up my order, fine. If it's a warehouse issue, then just tell me that. So it's all good. I was mad. Now I'm not.


----------



## splash79 (Jan 16, 2015)

My box came today and I think it's basically a bust for me.  

-I don't think I'll have an issue getting the Essential Elements lotion out of the bottle, but it's going to be hard for me to get past the smell.  The smell is dead on for Mentholatum, so I'm not sure if I want to walk around smelling like I have a chest cold.

-I was looking forward to trying the Miracle Skin Transformer concealer, but it's easily 3 shades too dark for me.  It feels nice on the skin, but I have no idea how I'd be able to use it.

-Curl Keeper stuff I already whined about.

-Sumsoap in Goats in the Lavender.  I don't normally like lavender, but the lavender scent isn't overpowering and it feels nice.  I haven't used bar soap in decades, but I'm looking forward to trying it out.

-Manna Kadar lip gloss.  Not sure if the color will work on me, but the texture is nice, so I'll play around with it.

In a nutshell, I'm looking forward to trying 2 of the products, iffy about 1, and will probably toss the other 2.  I don't know if I'm getting burnt out with BB or what, but it's been quite awhile since I've been wowed or excited by more that one product in a box.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 16, 2015)

splash79 said:


> The smell is dead on for Mentholatum, so I'm not sure if I want to walk around smelling like I have a chest cold.


I kind of like the smell.  But...if I put it all over my legs, there's a bit of a Bengay feeling to it.  And that's got menthol in it.  (Kind of the same feeling I get from using lip plumping products, which also often have menthol.)


----------



## H_D (Jan 16, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I kind of like the smell.  But...if I put it all over my legs, there's a bit of a Bengay feeling to it.  And that's got menthol in it.  (Kind of the same feeling I get from using lip plumping products, which also often have menthol.)


It does contain peppermint oil which will give you that same "bengay" feeling. Menthol is derived from peppermint (and other mint) oil. I cannot stand the scent or feel of any of that. I had a feeling that product would smell and feel like that so hopefully I won't ever get it.


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 16, 2015)

@@casey anne

That second BB email was slightly snotty sounding to me. Maybe snotty isn't the right word. She knows dang well why you canceled and resubed so many times so why play games? I really do love BB's customer service but some of them can be really condescending.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 16, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> @@casey anne
> 
> That second BB email was slightly snotty sounding to me. Maybe snotty isn't the right word. She knows dang well why you canceled and resubed so many times so why play games? I really do love BB's customer service but some of them can be really condescending.


And the fact that she never answered my question. Totally rubbed me the wrong way. Thanks, @@SouthernSass!


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 16, 2015)

Still no box - at least it made it to Texas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 16, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Still no box - at least it made it to Texas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


where are you? I'm near houston and I got mine yesterday.


----------



## Angelalh (Jan 16, 2015)

did any of you guys get the miracle skin transformer vanish instant imperfection corrector?

i tried mine and its supposed to be like a serum, but mine is kinda chalky gritty, and dry

wondering if i got a bad batch its what i was looking forward to the most


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 16, 2015)

Is it just me, or are there way fewer US Birchbox unboxings on YouTube this month than there usually are by the middle of the month?


----------



## Toby Burke (Jan 17, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> where are you? I'm near houston and I got mine yesterday.


About 40 miles outside of Houston city limits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jan 17, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> Is it just me, or are there way fewer US Birchbox unboxings on YouTube this month than there usually are by the middle of the month?


If I had to venture a guess it would be because a lot of people still do not have boxes (I usually get mine around the 18th-20th) and it is really a box of repeats.  Not a lot of super new stuff.  I think for the first month of the year it was really unimpressive and I was not overly excited about my box so I can't imagine using my  box of meh to try and draw in subscribers or use this month to show people how awesome BB is.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 17, 2015)

lovepink said:


> If I had to venture a guess it would be because a lot of people still do not have boxes (I usually get mine around the 18th-20th) and it is really a box of repeats.  Not a lot of super new stuff.  I think for the first month of the year it was really unimpressive and I was not overly excited about my box so I can't imagine using my  box of meh to try and draw in subscribers or use this month to show people how awesome BB is.


Yes.  This.  Lots of repeats.  This month is totally not awesome.  A lot of youtubers also seem to hate their boxes this week.  It's depressing because I don't even have a shipping e-mail or a box page loaded on the website yet and I keep thinking it's going to suck if I ever do get a January box.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 17, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> Yes.  This.  Lots of repeats.  This month is totally not awesome.  A lot of youtubers also seem to hate their boxes this week.  It's depressing because I don't even have a shipping e-mail or a box page loaded on the website yet and I keep thinking it's going to suck if I ever do get a January box.


Oh no!  No box page?!  Argh I would be frustrated about that!  I was frustrated it took a while for the cheat to work, then I hoped that it would change when pages loaded on the 10th but no such luck!

Hope you defiy the odds and get an awesome box!


----------



## Audra Lenore (Jan 17, 2015)

So, all I have to say about my box is Staniac makes my world go round. I love this stuff.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all. I was a pretty active member for a little while up til April of last year. We moved states and didn't have an address so I had to cancel all my subs. I got them back but was pregnant and didn't spend a lot of time online. Well, I've been more active again (usually while I'm awake feeding the baby in the middle of the night) and as soon as we move, yet again, to a new state (military) I'll be getting all my subs back. I wish I'd waited to cancel til after January but we were supposed to leave the 10th and it got delayed. I'm kinda kicking myself because I've missed seeing mail in the mailbox for me that isn't bills or junk. Hope all of your boxes are great this month!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 17, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> @@casey anne
> 
> That second BB email was slightly snotty sounding to me. Maybe snotty isn't the right word. She knows dang well why you canceled and resubed so many times so why play games? I really do love BB's customer service but some of them can be really condescending.


I've been keeping up on this issue and I just realised that I've been talking to this same "Hannah" from Birchbox and I'm just done with her. I initially emailed BB to inquire what they were going to do about those of us who didn't receive a Gap code to use ('I believe that Gap decided that a free $10 coupon was a reasonable amount to send out to our 500,000 plus subscribers." her response)

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]I don't know why but that just rubs me the wrong way, like sorry that out of our half-million customers, YOU aren't good enough to use the Gap code or to even get one at all. It is actually a LOT of snotty things like that in her messages, like oh WE were kind enough to offer this and sorry we're not sorry that YOU can't use it but NOP. So I ended up messaging Birchbox again, through their website, about the condescending tone in all of "Hannah's" messages and have since heard nothing. Oh well, I'm thinking of ending my BB sub since its up in March anyway, customer service people like Hannah certainly don't sit right with me. :/ [/SIZE]


----------



## casey anne (Jan 17, 2015)

mirandamanda said:


> I've been keeping up on this issue and I just realised that I've been talking to this same "Hannah" from Birchbox and I'm just done with her. I initially emailed BB to inquire what they were going to do about those of us who didn't receive a Gap code to use ('I believe that Gap decided that a free $10 coupon was a reasonable amount to send out to our 500,000 plus subscribers." her response)
> 
> [SIZE=14.4444446563721px]I don't know why but that just rubs me the wrong way, like sorry that out of our half-million customers, YOU aren't good enough to use the Gap code or to even get one at all. It is actually a LOT of snotty things like that in her messages, like oh WE were kind enough to offer this and sorry we're not sorry that YOU can't use it but NOP. So I ended up messaging Birchbox again, through their website, about the condescending tone in all of "Hannah's" messages and have since heard nothing. Oh well, I'm thinking of ending my BB sub since its up in March anyway, customer service people like Hannah certainly don't sit right with me. :/ [/SIZE]


Thank you for sharing your experience. I hate complaining, but yes, her response absolutely rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 17, 2015)

casey anne said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. I hate complaining, but yes, her response absolutely rubbed me the wrong way.



Np, I hate complaining too and if I ever have to deal with Hannah again I'll probably just request to talk to someone else.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 17, 2015)

For any Juice Beauty fans, I've just placed this order:

The STEM CELLURLAR set is an awesome deal, I've been eyeing that serum but it's $75!!!!

I really want it since this line works really well on fading my 'sun' or 'age' spots and it smells awesome!

Juice Beauty® STEM CELLULAR™ Timeless Beauty Set    $125.00

Spend $35, get a free Mystery Sample Pack     $10.00

Caudalie Winter Duo     $12.00

Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas _Flavor_   $3.50

...and with AMIKACLIPLESS, I got a Free Amika Clipless Curling Iron with this $150+ Purchase.  Plus $10 of that was the Mystery sample pack that it then deducted!!

This with my 700 points I paid a little under $80 for the entire order!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jan 17, 2015)

Box came today. The supergoop is so tiny I almost lost it already while opening the box!

The bee venom mask came with a warning not to use if you have bee allergies. I think everyone is allergic at least a little I mean it's venom, that's the point. Not sure if I'm going to try it or swap.

Love love love the stainiac. It feels like there's nothing there. This made the box worth it.

I don't mind the smell of the lotion for this time of year. It's ok.

The shave cream will be good for travel.

My indie sub The all natural face came today too and blew BB out of the water. I'm sad I had to cancel it for the next month or 2 but money is tight. I almost want to post a picture of the 2 next to each other.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 18, 2015)

Time to mark my skin as sensitive on my birchbox profile. The Harvey Prince body wash is irritating the crap out of my skin.  Last month, the Sunday Riley good genes item irritated my face to the point I thought it was burning my skin off.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a Birchbox arch nemesis myself, Kara. I haven't had any issues in a while so I don't have any juicy transactions but she had given me non-answers or manipulated the complaint to make me the one who is wrong more than once, otherwise I wouldn't remember her name. I think every other cs interaction I've had with other people are fantastic! I try to make sure to give compliments on zendesk not just frown faces when I'm annoyed. I can be really passive when it comes to contacting cs so when it's good I really appreciate it.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Jan 18, 2015)

i am beyond irritated with birchbox right now. had a missing sample from r&amp;r box, (the wonder eye cream). they responded an hour later, which was really fast and gave me a tracking number. well 8 days went by and it was still at their facility. so i emailed them again and she said we are so sorry give it 10 days and i will get you a new tracking number, well 4 days and no new tracking number...ugghh! first time ever that ive put bad im dissatisfied on the feedback email i got. they are usually so great with customer service, i dont know whats going on!


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 18, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> My tracking says that my box was delivered yesterday at noon, but I didn't get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the Birchbox help, it says sometimes USPS marks things as delivered before they actually are, and I should wait 3 days before I contact them about it. Has that happened to anyone? Is there actually a chance it will show up?


I never showed up, and so I contacted them. They said they will ship me a new box, which may not be the same as the one showing up in my account. I know people have had this happen before - how long until it updates with the new products? If I review the current stuff, will I get double points?

I wonder if I will get the Tocca that I requested. I mentioned it in my email, but she didn't say anything about it in her response. I'm actually kind of ok with getting a different box, since mine wasn't going to be very exciting (it was the Tocca with the Neil George shampoo/conditioner).


----------



## seagirl (Jan 18, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> If I review the current stuff, will I get double points?


I believe you can do reviews on your original box now and that they will either update your box automatically in a few days. If they don't you can always email them and ask them to update it after you get your replacement box and do a 2nd round of reviews.


----------



## jkwynn (Jan 18, 2015)

I would really like to hear what you think about how the two compare.

I looooove the Josie Maran, but not the price. It would be awesome to get it cheaper, or, using points/free ship, freeeee.



Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I got so caught up in my shipping saga that I neglected to say what was IN box A when it arrived:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthernSass (Jan 19, 2015)

The When Sheet mask has so much product it can definitely be used twice. I just carefully pulled it apart, laid the 2 cover layers on styrofoam plates, and just put it all back together when I was done. Put it back in the foil then sealed it in a baggie. I used the mask again tonight with no problems. Definitely going to use my points on these babies!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

as someone who uses facial sheet masks all the time, I am not sure that is a good idea to reuse them like that.  

If you really want to reuse them, I found this online

Here`s how to get 2-3 uses out of each mask:
1) Open your mask, remove the backing, and gently squeeze the excess serum into a zip lock bag. Make sure to leave enough on your mask for your first application! Some of the essence will run down your hands so pat your face with it before applying the mask.
2) Don`t forget to pour in the excess from the package.
If there`s a lot, you can divide this into two zip lock bags.
3) Apply the mask as usual. You`ll notice that there`s still plenty of essence to soak into your skin!

4) Once done, boil 1-2 cups of water.

5) Place the mask in pot and boil for one minute to sanitize.

6) Remove the mask with tongs or chopsticks.
7) Hold the mask under cold running water or place in a bowl of cold water to cool it off.
8) Gently squeeze all the water out of the mask.
9) Fold up the mask and place inside the zip lock bag filled with essence. Shake the bag around or squeeze the essence into the mask to let it absorb.
10) Store the baggie in a safe place or chill it in the refrigerator. When you`re ready to use it, remove from, bag, unfold, and apply like usual. As good as new!
12) Repeat the boiling process for the mask if you made up a second baggie of essence.

Also, if you don`t want to go through the boiling/sanitizing method for the mask, your can buy just the sheet masks in bulk for really cheap!

from http://www.luuux.com/viz/how-to-reuse-your-face-sheet-masks-1

or you can squeeze out the excess essence into a little jar, put it in the frig and just use it as a serum without the mask

it is the bacteria that is lurking on the facial sheet mask - it could transfer onto your face (if you have acne or other skin conditions) that is worrisome about reusing it.

you can pick up facial sheet masks pretty cheaply.  Walmart sells My Beauty Diary, which are amazing facial sheet masks - the red wine is fantastic.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 20, 2015)

Anyone else still waiting for January BB Plus items?  I ordered the socks but they didn't make it into my monthly box.  CS said they were sending it later.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 20, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> Anyone else still waiting for January BB Plus items?  I ordered the socks but they didn't make it into my monthly box.  CS said they were sending it later.


I am waiting for the sweatshirt and socks. I wish customer service would send out an email letting us know about this, instead of the customer always having to reach out and ask. I was told last week that a formal email would be going out, but I have not received anything.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree about the awesomeness of My Beauty Diary masks. I was using the 3x a week for a while and people thought I was wearing foundation because my skin looked too good to be true. Need to get back to taking care of my skin like that!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 20, 2015)

The _Birchboxiad: _Volume II

Last week I posted the shipping saga that my two January BBs took (box A and box B, as I thoughtfully named them). A brief recap:

Box B had shipping notice on the 4th, 3 days before box A...and then both boxes left the shipping place in NJ at the same exact time on the 11th, but box A arrived on the 13th. Then I was all Scooby Doo confused like "Ruurghh??!?"

So box B showed up on the 17th, and has kept silent about its 4 days off grid. I can only assume it was tapped for some government black ops mission.

I noticed something with the packaging on box B that I hadn't with A - there was an adjective before the sent to name on the package. It's especially funny, because I put subscription B in one of the cat's names, so there was this pink package addressed to The Indomitable Miranda XXXX. The bf (who was the one to retrieve the mail that day) took it in stride like a champ, partly because he's used to my shenanigans and mostly because that cat is pretty indomitable (unless you're a vacuum cleaner). I wish I had paid attention to what box A was addressed to, but I had already recycled the packaging by then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 20, 2015)

Also, my PYS for sub B was the Rosemary lotion....did anyone else notice the little "G &amp; S" on the bottom of the bottle?

Nooooooooooooooooooo.....

Sure enough, Essential Elements is a Gilchrist and Soames line. Along with BeeKind and Neil George. Goddammit birchbox, really??


----------



## liilak (Jan 20, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Also, my PYS for sub B was the Rosemary lotion....did anyone else notice the little "G &amp; S" on the bottom of the bottle?
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooo.....
> 
> Sure enough, Essential Elements is a Gilchrist and Soames line. Along with BeeKind and Neil George. Goddammit birchbox, really??


Whaaa?  Ha ha...  I actually liked the EE body wash so at least that's an improvement.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 20, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> so there was this pink package addressed to The Indomitable Miranda XXXX.


Two of mine said "Invincible" before my name and the other didn't say anything.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

My last one was to the Powerful Michele

I liked that!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jan 20, 2015)

My box was so boring that I don't even remember what I got. That is a sad statement right there. Hope February brings me something memorable.


----------



## Dashery (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, this is my last month with BB for a while. I have to save up money for summer con season.

This was kind of a sad month to go out on...

Luckily, by the time my birthday comes around I'll have used up a lot of my stash. *rubs hands together* All according to plan. hehehe


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

Kristine Walker said:


> My box was so boring that I don't even remember what I got. That is a sad statement right there. Hope February brings me something memorable.


hahaha

btw - everytime I see your avatar, I start humming that disney tune....


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 21, 2015)

Harumph. My box says that it was transferred to a partner facility in my town last Thursday. I left for vacation on Saturday until yesterday...and still no box. I know Monday was a no-mail day, so I'm hoping I'll see it when I get home today. If not, guess I should email Birchbox. I'm so bummed, it was such a great box! I don't want them to send me a new one.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 21, 2015)

Is anyone else unable to see their box history or leave feedback for points? I logged in this morning to do my reviews and it's as if I'm not a subscriber even though it says I have an active account in my account history.


----------



## bluturtle (Jan 21, 2015)

Thought I'd ask here first....anyone have the Gilchrist &amp; Soames London collection body lotion that they are looking to rehome...

Turns out my mom loves it, and birchbox is out of stock.

Thanks!


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 21, 2015)

bluturtle said:


> Thought I'd ask here first....anyone have the Gilchrist &amp; Soames London collection body lotion that they are looking to rehome...
> 
> Turns out my mom loves it, and birchbox is out of stock.
> 
> Thanks!


You should post this in the trade thread =)


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm wondering what two extra items people are receiving with the BBHELLO offer.

No one has mentioned actually receiving them yet.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 22, 2015)

Has anyone who lives in Florida received their box yet?  My coworkers and I are all missing our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 22, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> Has anyone who lives in Florida received their box yet?  My coworkers and I are all missing our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I received my 1st box on the 11th. I bought another box around the 10th and it was supposedly mailed on the 15th. BB ship page says it was in Atlanta two days ago and has been delivered but USPS hasn't actually gotten it yet. And my postal carrier confirmed with his manager as well. The system doesn't really reflect what is actually happening. The link from the email states it will be delivered today or tomorrow. Crazy ...


----------



## KatieKat (Jan 22, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> Has anyone who lives in Florida received their box yet?  My coworkers and I are all missing our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I live in Florida and I got my box really early this month - I think on the 8th or 9th. Hope yours turns up soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm frustrated. The shipping link shows that it left NJ, but nothing since then. I emailed Birchbox yesterday and they told me that it can take the 5 business days (but hah! it had been 5 business days, so that was helpful) and to let them know if I don't get it today.

I just think it's weird that my coworkers are having the same problem!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jan 22, 2015)

I am beyond perplexed with BB this month. On one account I received my box and it was different then what I was supposed to receive. I contacted them and they said they would send the correct box at once, this was a weekend and I got the correct box on Monday. Then later in the week received 4 different packages each containing one of the items from the wrong box I had already received as well as each containing a 3 pack of tea. Ok?! Then I received a man's birchbox the next week which I don't even subscribe to. On my second account I received the correct box. Today I went online to do reviews and it lists completely different samples than I received. They looked interesting but I don't think any of the items were sent out this month so maybe a hint of what's to come? But we haven't had sample choice yet. I don't know what is up with them. I ended up receiving so many random things this month that shouldn't have been sent. So weird.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 22, 2015)

My tracking finally updated (along with my coworkers) and we should be getting our boxes tomorrow. So weird.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 22, 2015)

I still haven't got my replacement box for the one that was marked delivered but never showed up. Customer service told me on Sunday that they would send tracking soon, but no tracking notice yet. Uggghh.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 22, 2015)

Lynnhaller said:


> I am beyond perplexed with BB this month. On one account I received my box and it was different then what I was supposed to receive. I contacted them and they said they would send the correct box at once, this was a weekend and I got the correct box on Monday. Then later in the week received 4 different packages each containing one of the items from the wrong box I had already received as well as each containing a 3 pack of tea. Ok?! Then I received a man's birchbox the next week which I don't even subscribe to. On my second account I received the correct box. Today I went online to do reviews and it lists completely different samples than I received. They looked interesting but I don't think any of the items were sent out this month so maybe a hint of what's to come? But we haven't had sample choice yet. I don't know what is up with them. I ended up receiving so many random things this month that shouldn't have been sent. So weird.


That is so crazy!! It's as if some kind of Mr Bean character took control (or lost control) lol


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 23, 2015)

**oops wrong thread sorry!!**


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 23, 2015)

Okay, my box has updated now, and I'm not getting my PYS choice. Are they seriously going to tell me they don't have any Tocca left? They have been sending that stuff out for months. I was really looking forward to getting it. Once I get my box, I'll complain. It's actually a really boring box. The rosemary body lotion, Sweet Science invisible tint (how is a tint invisible???) spf 35, Katherine Cosmetics eyeliner, Key West Aloe cleanser, and Ren glycol lactic mask. I mean, it's not awful, but combined with the lack of my PYS choice, it's disappointing. I was also looking forward to the Cynthia Rowley stain I was supposed to get.


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 23, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I received my 1st box on the 11th. I bought another box around the 10th and it was supposedly mailed on the 15th. BB ship page says it was in Atlanta two days ago and has been delivered but USPS hasn't actually gotten it yet. And my postal carrier confirmed with his manager as well. The system doesn't really reflect what is actually happening. The link from the email states it will be delivered today or tomorrow. Crazy ...


I received my box today so I hope all you fellow Floridians did as well.

The extra two items for the BBHELLO offer were a Pixi lip balm in Coral Crush and an Air Rescue Repair. Not anything new so they will be going to the trade list soon. Someone else received a Ruffian dark purple polish and the Air rescue.

My box had the bright navy Sumita liner in it. I tried it right away and, though I like it, it is impossible to correct an ill-applied line with that product. So the full box was

Sumita Color Contrast eye liner in a bright navy

Klorane tinted dry shampoo

Supergoop Daily CC cream - I liked this too!

Tocca Cream in Cleopatra

Harvey Prince Hello Liquid Loofah (I can't believe it took so long to get this product! Lol)

I'm really excited about this box. It was totally worth having a second box this time.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jan 23, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> Anyone else still waiting for January BB Plus items?  I ordered the socks but they didn't make it into my monthly box.  CS said they were sending it later.





casey anne said:


> I am waiting for the sweatshirt and socks. I wish customer service would send out an email letting us know about this, instead of the customer always having to reach out and ask. I was told last week that a formal email would be going out, but I have not received anything.


I am waiting on my water bottle. I had wondered if BB was going to send it with my regular box but I guess not. They could have told us that the addons might come separately: at least  I hope so. Reading about all these late/missing boxes for January has me a little concerned. I'll reach out to them next week if I don't get my water bottle.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 23, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> I am waiting on my water bottle. I had wondered if BB was going to send it with my regular box but I guess not. They could have told us that the addons might come separately: at least  I hope so. Reading about all these late/missing boxes for January has me a little concerned. I'll reach out to them next week if I don't get my water bottle.


I just got an email that the BB Plus Socks are shipping.  No tracking yet though.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 23, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> I just got an email that the BB Plus Socks are shipping.  No tracking yet though.


I want my socks and sweatshirt to ship!! Glad to hear that they are starting too, though!


----------



## Brooklyn (Jan 23, 2015)

I just received an email that my January Birchbox Plus item is on its way-email with tracking notice should come soon.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally got my January box! It was a really great box, but the Concealer they sent me was in medium...I'm pasty pale and have my skin color marked as light in my profile.  I really wanted to try it, so I asked if they could send me a sample in light. Fingers crossed.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 24, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> Finally got my January box! It was a really great box, but the Concealer they sent me was in medium...I'm pasty pale and have my skin color marked as light in my profile.  I really wanted to try it, so I asked if they could send me a sample in light. Fingers crossed.


I hope you get it, but I wonder if they're going to say no and suggest using it as a contour.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 24, 2015)

nc42 said:


> I hope you get it, but I wonder if they're going to use no and suggest using it as a contour.


I tried contouring once. It mostly looks like I smeared mud on my face.  Not the best look, lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 24, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> I tried contouring once. It mostly looks like I smeared mud on my face.  Not the best look, lol.


LOL. I have a contouring stick sitting in my beauty graveyard b/c I feel like it takes a long time to do when I'm getting ready in the morning.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 24, 2015)

Has anyone else been entering the daily drawings? Today is still that candle set. I actually don't think I'm allowed to have candles in my apartment. That and the underarmour are my two least favorite things. I'd love to win the Amika travel kit or the giant box of tea.  :wub:


----------



## liilak (Jan 24, 2015)

So I've recently become more aware of the dangers of parabens and I'm sad to find that it's listed as an ingredient in the Perlier lotions.  I had to toss mine out.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 25, 2015)

That was extreme @@liilak since there really was no need to toss it. EVERYTHING is bad for you from the water you drink to the products you use. Do the real research from credible sources not vloggers or bloggers (hey I'm a blogger but I don't hold a science degree) because like the insurance company goes, "where did you get that info?" "The Internet."


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 25, 2015)

Parabens = preservatives. I like preservatives more than I like mold and bacteria in my cosmetics, so I'm a little skeeved out when things are paraben-free. Makes me feel like I have to use them NOW. My stash is too big for that kind of pressure.

Edit: I think most people prefer paraben-free, or else it wouldn't be marked on the containers. No one ever advertises, "Now with more parabens!" on the label.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 25, 2015)

I think some people have allergies to parabens, but other than that, they're fine. They exist naturally in foods like blueberries, etc. Here's a really awesome post that looks at all the info out there about parabens: http://musicalhouses.blogspot.com/2014/07/parabens-safety-cancer-and-cosmetics.html (Hope it's okay to post the link - it's not my blog.) Count me in as someone who believes that potential bacterial contamination and mold in my products are worse risks than preservatives.


----------



## liilak (Jan 25, 2015)

zadidoll said:


> That was extreme @@liilak since there really was no need to toss it. EVERYTHING is bad for you from the water you drink to the products you use. Do the real research from credible sources not vloggers or bloggers (hey I'm a blogger but I don't hold a science degree) because like the insurance company goes, "where did you get that info?" "The Internet."


Mostly I'm concerned about studies on parabens as being an endocrine disrupter that mimics estrogen because I have polycystic ovary syndrome.  I'd rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 25, 2015)

Eh, I have PCOS and I can think of a whole list of things that are more important management-wise (and proven in reputable studies) than parabens, but to each is own.  I would have at least given it away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 26, 2015)

The paraben debate always seems to ruffle feathers doesn't it? I say if you don't care, go ahead and use them.  My endocrinologist let me know that if I could avoid parabens (b/c of my hypothyroidism) that I should try and do that, so I do when possible.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 26, 2015)

latinafeminista said:


> The paraben debate always seems to ruffle feathers doesn't it? I say if you don't care, go ahead and use them.  My endocrinologist let me know that if I could avoid parabens (b/c of my hypothyroidism) that I should try and do that, so I do when possible.


I've had three different endocrinologists in recent years (due to moves) and it has never come up.

ETA: I was just surprised that yours mentioned it.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 26, 2015)

I reread what I posted and I really shouldn't be such a jerk about trying to refute the safety/danger of parabens.  It doesn't hurt anyone to stay away from anything.  I think I had just read a friend's FB status about her (totally unvaccinated) daughter having strep throat and how she wasn't going to give her antibiotics and was instead going to rub oregano oil on her skin instead and was in a big 'SCIENCE ISN'T A BIG CONSPIRACY' mood that shouldn't really be directed at opinions about beauty product additives.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jan 26, 2015)

I've had three different dermatologists over the years and received conflicting opinions from them.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 26, 2015)

meggpi said:


> I reread what I posted and I really shouldn't be such a jerk about trying to refute the safety/danger of parabens.  It doesn't hurt anyone to stay away from anything.  I think I had just read a friend's FB status about her (totally unvaccinated) daughter having strep throat and how she wasn't going to give her antibiotics and was instead going to rub oregano oil on her skin instead and was in a big 'SCIENCE ISN'T A BIG CONSPIRACY' mood that shouldn't really be directed at opinions about beauty product additives.


Has that woman never had strep? Does she not realize the pain her daughter is in?! Also untreated / poorly treated strep can become something so much worse.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :angry:

Please tell me someone managed to change her mind.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liilak (Jan 26, 2015)

meggpi said:


> I reread what I posted and I really shouldn't be such a jerk about trying to refute the safety/danger of parabens.  It doesn't hurt anyone to stay away from anything.  I think I had just read a friend's FB status about her (totally unvaccinated) daughter having strep throat and how she wasn't going to give her antibiotics and was instead going to rub oregano oil on her skin instead and was in a big 'SCIENCE ISN'T A BIG CONSPIRACY' mood that shouldn't really be directed at opinions about beauty product additives.


I am pro science and antibiotics I just think if I can easily avoid something (parabens, chemical sunscreens, I guess mostly just those two) I will.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm still waiting on my Jan Birchbox Plus items to ship! I ordered a sweatshirt and socks! Birchbox, how about an email notifying me of the delay?? I wonder if they'll refund me my $$....


----------



## artlover613 (Jan 26, 2015)

meggpi said:


> I reread what I posted and I really shouldn't be such a jerk about trying to refute the safety/danger of parabens. It doesn't hurt anyone to stay away from anything. I think I had just read a friend's FB status about her (totally unvaccinated) daughter having strep throat and how she wasn't going to give her antibiotics and was instead going to rub oregano oil on her skin instead and was in a big 'SCIENCE ISN'T A BIG CONSPIRACY' mood that shouldn't really be directed at opinions about beauty product additives.


It's so hard to not banter with people sometimes, but I will tell you that perhaps you should have a private conversation with your friend about not treating Strep with antibiotics. Though untreated Strep used to potentially cause Rheumatic fever, that is rare now. Tell her to lookup PANDAS (Pediatric Auto-immune Neuropsychiatric Disorder from Strep). My son had this and although he has fully recovered most children do not.
Public service announcement: always go back for a recheck of Strep and keep your children home when they are contagious. One round of antibiotics does not always work. Essential oils are great as an add-on and probiotics are a must.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 26, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> It's so hard to not banter with people sometimes, but I will tell you that perhaps you should have a private conversation with your friend about not treating Strep with antibiotics. Though untreated Strep used to potentially cause Rheumatic fever, that is rare now. Tell her to lookup PANDAS (Pediatric Auto-immune Neuropsychiatric Disorder from Strep). My son had this and although he has fully recovered most children do not.
> 
> Public service announcement: always go back for a recheck of Strep and keep your children home when they are contagious. One round of antibiotics does not always work.


My husband almost died as a child from Purpura that resulted from untreated Strep, which is where some of my earlier reaction stems from. Strep can seem more like a disease of painful inconvenience when it's treated, so I think a lot of people don't know how terrible it can be.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm sure not every endocrinologist in the world says the same thing but if mine told me to avoid it when possible and since its not that hard to avoid, I go ahead and do it.  Absolutely no harm in me avoiding them.

Back to topic: I accidentally got 2 birchboxes this month b/c I forgot to cancel my extra account, and I disliked both of them.  First time in a while that i felt like it was a big waste of money.  Here's hoping February is better (and that I remember to cancel my extra box!)


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 26, 2015)

So I asked Birchbox if they could send me a light shade of the concealer that they sent me in Medium and pointed out that I had light marked on my profile.  This is the response I got back:

Thank you so much for following up! I'm so sorry to hear this sample didn't work out for you!

Unfortunately, we do not have any available inventory of the Miracle Skin® Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal to reship to you. I apologize for this.

This concealer is super popular with our customers and they have a lot of great things to say about this product. With our great return policy, I suggest ordering this concealer in the light shade and if you're not happy with it, you can always return it!

...am I being ridiculous that I'm annoyed with this response? A) They really shouldn't be sending me things in medium shades if I have light marked on my profile. and B )Isn't the whole purpose of Birchbox so I can try things before buying??

I've thought about it all day and I'm still annoyed (I also have been sick and on my couch all day, so in fairness, I haven't had a whole lot more to do.)  Before I email them back, I'd love to hear if you all think I am being ridiculous or if I should be annoyed.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 26, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> So I asked Birchbox if they could send me a light shade of the concealer that they sent me in Medium and pointed out that I had light marked on my profile. This is the response I got back:
> 
> Thank you so much for following up! I'm so sorry to hear this sample didn't work out for you!
> 
> ...


If Birchbox is going to choose to send out color specific products then they need to match the color up to the right customer. You shouldn't receive a sample you cannot use.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks @@casey anne. I think I'll email them back.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 26, 2015)

My kids had strep and then I got it and then finally my husbands got it and he got rid of it with apple cider vinegar. He could not handle the antibiotics, they made him super sick. While I made sure the kids got antibiotics I could not make him take it. My son was getting it again and so I made him take the apple cider vinegar, mixed with honey and water (its kombucha like) and it went away but if he kept telling me that his throat hurt I would have gone back to the doctor. My son had a tough time with the antibiotics though, he had to get anti nausea medicine and stayed home almost the whole time he was on antibiotics since the anti nausea medicine made him walk around in a stupor. It was horrible for 2 weeks? Is that how long you have to take antibiotics.

I guess if the case is mild and you catch it right away there are natural options that work but if it does not get better right away then know that medicine can be necessary is my view.

* and just to clarify my kids are 11 and 12 and use every excuse to not go to school so if they are sick I know very early, slightest tickle and they are dying. If they were little I would not know right away, my daughter always had terrible cases of whatever sickness before she told anyone. Little kids I would say take to the doctor and be extra cautious.


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 26, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> It's so hard to not banter with people sometimes, but I will tell you that perhaps you should have a private conversation with your friend about not treating Strep with antibiotics. Though untreated Strep used to potentially cause Rheumatic fever, that is rare now. Tell her to lookup PANDAS (Pediatric Auto-immune Neuropsychiatric Disorder from Strep). My son had this and although he has fully recovered most children do not.
> 
> Public service announcement: always go back for a recheck of Strep and keep your children home when they are contagious. One round of antibiotics does not always work. Essential oils are great as an add-on and probiotics are a must.


I know these things but it's like talking to a wall. I should probably unfriend her but it's almost morbid curiosity at this point. She also won't go get her own pertussis booster even though she is a damn adult and is around a lot of infants. I work in a hospital and did some student rotations at a children's hospital and once you hear that cough you don't forget it. Complimentary therapy is great as long as it isn't a total replacement but rage rage rage etcetera. Sorry so off topic.
For anyone who does try to asks certain ingredients maybe something like Kloverbox would be a better fit? Don't pretty much all mainstream cosmetics use preservatives?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 27, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> Thanks @@casey anne. I think I'll email them back.


I agree with @caseyanne. Obviously birchbox can't cater to every possible preference, but this is one that they specifically ask about in the profile because they ARE able to customize it. Since this sample does come in the correct shade, and you had filled out your profile, it was their mistake to send you a product that they know you can't use.


----------



## H_D (Jan 27, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I agree with @caseyanne. Obviously birchbox can't cater to every possible preference, but this is one that they specifically ask about in the profile because they ARE able to customize it. Since this sample does come in the correct shade, and you had filled out your profile, it was their mistake to send you a product that they know you can't use.


I always get light or medium shades in products like TM or BB creams. I am fair. I just don't think they have samples in every color range for most products like that and that they just carry the "most universal" shade, which, of course, never works for me. For example, I'd love to actually be able to use my Supergoop BB cream but both came in Light to medium shade which is too dark.


----------



## TippyAG (Jan 27, 2015)

H_D said:


> I always get light or medium shades in products like TM or BB creams. I am fair. I just don't think they have samples in every color range for most products like that and that they just carry the "most universal" shade, which, of course, never works for me. For example, I'd love to actually be able to use my Supergoop BB cream but both came in Light to medium shade which is too dark.


That supergoop is only available on birchbox's site in light-medium. They aren't very much coverage, so I haven't had any problems with color matching on my own very fair skin. Maybe it's more of an undertone mismatch? I feel like when those don't match it's much more obvious.


----------



## H_D (Jan 27, 2015)

TippyAG said:


> That supergoop is only available on birchbox's site in light-medium. They aren't very much coverage, so I haven't had any problems with color matching on my own very fair skin. Maybe it's more of an undertone mismatch? I feel like when those don't match it's much more obvious.


They actually had fair to light as an option for awhile but are currently sold out. My friend bought her fair/light on Birchbox and I almost did too but decided to try it first before I buy the full size.


----------



## bliss10977 (Jan 27, 2015)

The fair/light is a nice shade. I found a sample on eBay. The coverage is a little light, but the color was much better than light/med on me.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> Thanks @@casey anne. I think I'll email them back.


That resolution sucks.  If you buy and return the item, the return process is slowwwwwwww. It takes almost a month for the return, ten business days to return it, and ten more to get the refund.  It's not worth it.

I guess they got rid of that contour excuse, but I had a gut feeling they were going to say no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 27, 2015)

I still haven't even got tracking for my replacement box, even though I emailed them for the first time about it almost 2 weeks ago. I'm getting annoyed. 

ETA: At the end of last week they gave me a tracking number link that they said would be active in 1-3 business days. I clicked it today, and it shows up as something that was delivered in MN (which is not my state) in December. Grrrr.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 27, 2015)

So I pushed back and they gave me 100 sorry points. I'm not feeling warm and fuzzy though, oh well. The product on their website comes in light and medium, so I didn't think it was silly to ask for light.  @@TooMuchElectric especially since you're right, it's something they specifically ask on the quiz.  

@ I would have been so annoyed had I bought it, found out the light is still too dark (which happens a lot) and then it took so long to get my money back. 

Oh well, moving on.  I traded with a girl at work for nail polish. Everyone is happy!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

onelilspark said:


> So I pushed back and they gave me 100 sorry points. I'm not feeling warm and fuzzy though, oh well. The product on their website comes in light and medium, so I didn't think it was silly to ask for light.  @@TooMuchElectric especially since you're right, it's something they specifically ask on the quiz.
> 
> @ I would have been so annoyed had I bought it, found out the light is still too dark (which happens a lot) and then it took so long to get my money back.
> 
> Oh well, moving on.  I traded with a girl at work for nail polish. Everyone is happy!


Yay for happy endings!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 27, 2015)

I need a happy ending for by Birchbox Plus items meaning.... they need to ship them to me! I emailed, again, asking for an update. I hope to not receive an answer back from my Birchbox BFF.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

casey anne said:


> I need a happy ending for by Birchbox Plus items meaning.... they need to ship them to me! I emailed, again, asking for an update. I hope to not receive an answer back from my Birchbox BFF.


I guess you should call b/c they would solve that problem on the spot.  I hate calling, but I use it as a last resort.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 27, 2015)

H_D said:


> I always get light or medium shades in products like TM or BB creams. I am fair. I just don't think they have samples in every color range for most products like that and that they just carry the "most universal" shade, which, of course, never works for me. For example, I'd love to actually be able to use my Supergoop BB cream but both came in Light to medium shade which is too dark.





TippyAG said:


> That supergoop is only available on birchbox's site in light-medium. They aren't very much coverage, so I haven't had any problems with color matching on my own very fair skin. Maybe it's more of an undertone mismatch? I feel like when those don't match it's much more obvious.


I received it in my birchbox in fair/light.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 27, 2015)

casey anne said:


> I need a happy ending for by Birchbox Plus items meaning.... they need to ship them to me! I emailed, again, asking for an update. I hope to not receive an answer back from my Birchbox BFF.


I'm so mad that you didn't get your stuff yet! 

And I don't understand why some of the BB Plus stuff was sent with the boxes and some wasn't? My sweatshirt, extra samples, &amp; actual box all came together in a big box!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 27, 2015)

allistra44 said:


> I'm so mad that you didn't get your stuff yet!
> 
> And I don't understand why some of the BB Plus stuff was sent with the boxes and some wasn't? My sweatshirt, extra samples, &amp; actual box all came together in a big box!


I don't get it either!! And I don't get why they don't communicate it to those who are still waiting that there was a fulfillment issue!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 27, 2015)

casey anne said:


> I don't get it either!! And I don't get why they don't communicate it to those who are still waiting that there was a fulfillment issue!


Yeah, that's ridiculous. It's almost February!

And they can't really say they're out of sweatshirts or something, because it's a site that ONLY custom makes stuff. They could easily make more.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

Is it me, or is this aqua whatever sample another version of real chemistry?


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 28, 2015)

They're saying to me that they are all out of Tocca samples and that it's basically my fault that I didn't get my original box, because I should have packages delivered to the post office for pick up so they don't go missing. I have packages delivered to my apartment all the time, and nothing else has ever not showed up. I'm not going to trek to the post office every time I order something. I don't have a car, so that would defeat the purpose of having things delivered to me in the first place. 

I get that it's the post office's fault that something was screwed up with the delivery, and I guess I will try to contact them, but they are usually useless (probably because they are so understaffed/underfunded). But if Birchbox sends out more Tocca to people this month after telling me I can't have my sample choice, I'll be really irritated. 

ETA: Also, I was home the day it was supposedly delivered, so I'm pretty sure it wasn't stolen - I was just never delivered to me in the first place.


----------



## Jen51 (Jan 28, 2015)

What a crappy way to push the blame onto the victim.  Why would you have things delivered to the post office and have to go there to get them when that's the biggest joy of shopping online - home delivery?  I'm sorry they are treating you like that and I think I would be tempted to push the matter a little more and try to get to a supervisor on this one.  Their "resolution" of blaming you sucks.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 28, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> What a crappy way to push the blame onto the victim.  Why would you have things delivered to the post office and have to go there to get them when that's the biggest joy of shopping online - home delivery?  I'm sorry they are treating you like that and I think I would be tempted to push the matter a little more and try to get to a supervisor on this one.  Their "resolution" of blaming you sucks.


Agreed. Blaming the customer is not a good look, unless the customer did something blatantly disrespectful, broke rules, etc.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 28, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> What a crappy way to push the blame onto the victim.  Why would you have things delivered to the post office and have to go there to get them when that's the biggest joy of shopping online - home delivery?  I'm sorry they are treating you like that and I think I would be tempted to push the matter a little more and try to get to a supervisor on this one.  Their "resolution" of blaming you sucks.


I mean, she was polite about it, and phrased it as a suggestion for the future, like "this is what I do so I always get my mail" but come on. Why would I do that when I normally get all of my mail that's delivered? It was a way to deflect my complaint about not getting the Tocca, because the Tocca was in the original box, and apparently I would have got it if I picked up all my mail at the post office. But I think it was delivered to someone else or not delivered at all, so no. I also don't really believe that they have no Tocca samples left - if not Cleopatra, they must have some other scent. But I don't know if I want to waste my time on the phone with them AND USPS when there are more important things I should be doing. Bah.


----------



## lyncaf (Jan 28, 2015)

I wonder if they offer less to people with year subscriptions when there are several months left, because it's not like you can rage cancel right away anyway?


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 28, 2015)

lyncaf said:


> I mean, she was polite about it, and phrased it as a suggestion for the future, like "this is what I do so I always get my mail" but come on. Why would I do that when I normally get all of my mail that's delivered? It was a way to deflect my complaint about not getting the Tocca, because the Tocca was in the original box, and apparently I would have got it if I picked up all my mail at the post office. But I think it was delivered to someone else or not delivered at all, so no. I also don't really believe that they have no Tocca samples left - if not Cleopatra, they must have some other scent. But I don't know if I want to waste my time on the phone with them AND USPS when there are more important things I should be doing. Bah.


that really sucks, they could have at least offered you points and been like "you can order it yourself with these"


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 28, 2015)

casey anne said:


> I need a happy ending for by Birchbox Plus items meaning.... they need to ship them to me! I emailed, again, asking for an update. I hope to not receive an answer back from my Birchbox BFF.


I finally got a shipping notice for my Jan Sweatshirt today! The tracking number isn't active yet, but at least it's progress.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 28, 2015)

jesemiaud said:


> I finally got a shipping notice for my Jan Sweatshirt today! The tracking number isn't active yet, but at least it's progress.


Congrats! I've got nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did you get an email or did you find the tracking on your account page? Birchbox hates me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 29, 2015)

Got my BB PLUS socks today, nice and thick with grippies on the bottoms, yay for new socks!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 29, 2015)

Update on my BB Plus items - They have no clue what is going on and where my stuff is. Which is weird since obvi others are receiving their items. The only person who has actually tried looking into it is Kirby, via FB. She offered to send me 2 deluxe samples from the Bonus Shop. I told her to pick 2 out and surprise me.


----------

